# Social Bliss



## Vikki120306 (Jan 14, 2014)

MOD EDIT:  There were three threads started about this same subscription box, so I merged them all into this one big happy thread!  Posts were moved over in CHRONOLOGICAL ORDER, so it may be confusing if you're reading through here for the first time.  If it sounds like 3 different conversations going on, you're right!  You'll see my (magicalmom's) posts at about 60/61 posts in, noting the merge.  Everything else after that should be from the one thread.  

Sorry for any confusion, PM me if you have any questions!

Cheers, 

magicalmom/Leigh


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 14, 2014)

I originally posted about it in a POPSugar group, but that was before I found this group.  This is probably the best place to post about it.  Anway - the subscription box addict in me has taken over and no matter how many times I said I would wait to hear other reviews on Social Bliss before joining... I still went and joined.






So according to their FAQ page I can expect to receive my first box sometime next month or the end of this one. At least if PS turns out to be another dud for January, I'll still have something else to look forward to.

If anyone is interested, I'll keep you all posted once I receive it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 14, 2014)

I subscribed too!  I know it's a risk because it's completely unknown, but I guess that's part of the fun! 





I'm curious to see how it compares to PopSugar.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh, good! Keep me posted on if/when you get yours! I'm guessing it will be next month though? Their FAQ page is a little confusing.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 14, 2014)

Will do! Is it just me, or is the site a little hard to navigate?  It took me forever to find the FAQ.  But it seems promising, and I'm excited to get the box!  And they did say they would send an email when it ships, so that's helpful anyway


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 14, 2014)

No, I totally agree, it is difficult to navigate. Hopefully it will change and get easier once they become more known.


----------



## annifer (Jan 14, 2014)

I subscribed too and I actually sent them an email on the 8th asking about when the first box will ship.  They replied that it would be shipping within the next two weeks.  What I gather is that the boxes could either ship out this week or next week.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 14, 2014)

I subscribed too! I am courious about it and hope that it turns out great for all our sakes! Looking forward to getting a different box that I hope is simular to Popsugar but has its own take. . .i do think their webpagemis extremely hard to manouver in and hope it gets easier with time. They seem to sell individual items and then the box.mmi am not sur what they base what goes in the box on, but I guess we will see. Thank you Vicki for starting this thread. I appreciate a spot where we can chat and compare on this box!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yay! More people to compare with! Thanks you guys, for responding. I know this thread is probably not under the right group, but oh well. If I decide to continue a second box then I'll start a new one or maybe someone else will. I'm happy we can all keep each other updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jan 15, 2014)

Subscribing for updates, I'm very curious about this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brandyk (Jan 15, 2014)

I was charged last week I think. It could have been an immediate charge though. I would be super excited to see an actual competitor to Popsugar.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 15, 2014)

I can't wait to see what you ladies get either. My PopSugar sub is coming to an end in April, so if I like what I see I will probably make the switch. Although, looking at their page, I would guess that this will be much more accessory heavy than lifestyle products (not necessarily a bad thing). I do love how you can return the box if you don't like it. With a guarantee like that how can you go wrong?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 15, 2014)

I agree that I like their return policy, even though I hate returning things, but if I actually hate it, I guess rather than be out the money I would return! I love Popsugar and my husband bought me a years sub. For Christmas! but since I like it! I think this is also my type of box! Looking forward to seeing what's in it!


----------



## JessP (Jan 15, 2014)

Also curious about this one! Updates!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I am very interested in what you receive! I have been on the fence but am looking for a new box to replace my popsugar sub.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 16, 2014)

Yea same here! I just got the January POP and while I think it's better than Decembers, I'm still not in awe of it or anything. It's enough to keep me on for 1 more month. Especially since February will probably have something bday related. I'll keep you posted on Social Bliss. Fingers crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 16, 2014)

> I was charged last week I think. It could have been an immediate charge though. I would be super excited to see an actualÂ competitor to Popsugar.Â


 Yea, I was immediately charged too. I think that's something they do for the first box. I'll let you all know if/when I get a ship notification.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 16, 2014)

Is there a link to order? or is just a waitlist.  I signed up for a waitlist.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 16, 2014)

Is there a link to join? or just the wait list?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 16, 2014)

> Is there a link to order? or is just a waitlist. Â I signed up for a waitlist.


 When I signed up I did it immediately. But, they had said that people might have to wait for an invite. You sign up to get an invite and I guess in a few days??? They send you one. Hope you get one soon.


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 16, 2014)

I was put on a wait list in the website.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 16, 2014)

yeah, me too.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


When I signed up I did it immediately. But, they had said that people might have to wait for an invite. You sign up to get an invite and I guess in a few days??? They send you one. Hope you get one soon.
Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 17, 2014)

When I first signed up, there was a wait list too, but I got the email that I was officially invited very soon after.  If it wasn't that exact day, it was the next day.  If it takes a little longer for you guys, it could possibly be that more people are finding out about it and weren't thrilled with POP's January box.  It was better than December in my opinion but only just enugh to keep me on for one more month.  February will be the deciding month for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jan 17, 2014)

I've not heard of this before. Do you have any links/info? I'd love to check it out.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 17, 2014)

> I've not heard of this before. Do you have any links/info? I'd love to check it out.


 This is their home page. Hope it helps!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nancy https://www.socialbliss.com/home


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jan 18, 2014)

> This is their home page. Hope it helps!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nancy https://www.socialbliss.com/home


 So you can return it, if you don't love it? That's interesting and a pretty good deal. Takes away the worry of spending money and being disappointed with your box.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi everyone - I've recently discovered a new lifestyle/fashion accessory sub called Social Bliss. It has just recently launched and the first shipments go out in early Feb (I'm pretty sure). It's pricier than others but is more fashion oriented than say Popsugar or the various Fancy Boxes. They focus on one size fits all fashion accessories and women's lifestyle products. I'm envisioning a combination of Glossy Box (beauty/cosmetics), My Bijoux Box (jewelry/accessories), and maybe the Coco Rocha Fancy Box (which didn't bowl me over in terms of value or product quality). The monthly sub is $40 but shipping is extra (and a bit pricey at $7.98). But, they offer a full money back guarantee, so it's fairly low risk. Consider me your tester because I signed up yesterday. I'll keep everyone posted on any updates I receive and of course once I receive my first box!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 20, 2014)

I signed up too! I have another post that I started and there are others who also signed up also. Check it (I think you can get to it through my page) so we can all compare notes. Fingers crossed it's better than POPSugar has been lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi everyone - I've recently discovered a new lifestyle/fashion accessory sub called Social Bliss. It has just recently launched and the first shipments go out in early Feb (I'm pretty sure). It's pricier than others but is more fashion oriented than say Popsugar or the various Fancy Boxes. They focus on one size fits all fashion accessories and women's lifestyle products. I'm envisioning a combination of Glossy Box (beauty/cosmetics), My Bijoux Box (jewelry/accessories), and maybe the Coco Rocha Fancy Box (which didn't bowl me over in terms of value or product quality).

The monthly sub is $40 but shipping is extra (and a bit pricey at $7.98). But, they offer a full money back guarantee, so it's fairly low risk. Consider me your tester because I signed up yesterday. I'll keep everyone posted on any updates I receive and of course once I receive my first box!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I signed up too! I have another post that I started and there are others who also signed up also. Check it (I think you can get to it through my page) so we can all compare notes. Fingers crossed it's better than POPSugar has been lately





Hey ladies! Someone's already received their first Social Bliss box and written up a post: http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2014/01/january-2014-socialbliss-style-box-thestylebox-review/

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks!!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks!!
You're welcome! I've been anxious to see what it would include too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey you guys! Another user let me know that someone was sent a Social Bliss box for review purposes and has their review up!

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2014/01/january-2014-socialbliss-style-box-thestylebox-review/

Judging from her description, this is NOT the box that we would be getting. Which I'm a little glad for since the whole rocker theme isn't my style, but I'm still curious for what we'll be getting next month! What do you guys think?


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey you guys!  Another user let me know that someone was sent a Social Bliss box for review purposes and has their review up!

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2014/01/january-2014-socialbliss-style-box-thestylebox-review/

Judging from her description, this is NOT the box that we would be getting.  Which I'm a little glad for since the whole rocker theme isn't my style, but I'm still curious for what we'll be getting next month!  What do you guys think?


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're welcome! I've been anxious to see what it would include too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I know!  Same here.  Although I'm a bit relieved that this is not the box I'll be getting.  At least that's what I gathered from the review.  I'm pretty sure when I signed up it was already for next month's box.  The whole rocker theme isn't really my style although I would have made use of the clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 20, 2014)

> Hey you guys!Â  Another user let me know that someone was sent a Social Bliss box for review purposes and has their review up! http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2014/01/january-2014-socialbliss-style-box-thestylebox-review/ Judging from her description, this is NOT the box that we would be getting.Â  Which I'm a little glad for since the whole rocker theme isn't my style, but I'm still curious for what we'll be getting next month!Â  What do you guys think?


 I hope not or I'll be canceling very soon.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I hope not or I'll be canceling very soon.
Yea, I really hope not too, lol.  I'm really just assuming this isn't the box... fingers crossed.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 20, 2014)

Haha, yeah.  I like the purse, and I can always use eyeshadow, but I am definitely not a hat person, and I don't know what I would do with that bullet necklace.  I guess I'm just not that trendy, lol!  I hope the boxes we get are different!  I'll probably give it a couple of months to make sure, but if it's like that all the time, I probably won't continue the subscription.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 20, 2014)

> I know!Â  Same here.Â  Although I'm a bit relieved that this is not the box I'll be getting.Â  At least that's what I gathered from the review.Â  I'm pretty sure when I signed up it was already for next month's box.Â  The whole rocker theme isn't really my style although I would have made use of the clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't necessarily consider the hat to be "rocker" necessarily. I'd style it with a feminine tuxedo or even a sleek leather halter dress with red stilettos and a blood red lip. But there goes my former side job showing. I loved working as a stylist on the side but main job and the military reserves (and 4 kids) kind of left me short on "free" time. Seeing this first box and the kind of items they included, curated around a theme (which can be good or bad depending how well it's executed), I'm even more excited to get my first box!!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 20, 2014)

I think there are three different Social Bliss threads here.  Is there some way we can consolidate them into one?  I've subscribed to all three, but I'm losing track of who is posting where.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 20, 2014)

I know, two of them (this one included) are my fault :/. I originally posted the first one in a PoPSugar thread (being a newbie) before I realized it would be better suited for this group. I update both since I know people follow both of them. Sorry! The third one was started by someone else though. As I said, I'm still fairly new here, so anyone that knows how to combine them.. Feel free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 20, 2014)

> I don't necessarily consider the hat to be "rocker" necessarily. I'd style it with a feminine tuxedo or even a sleek leather halter dress with red stilettos and a blood red lip. But there goes my former side job showing. I loved working as a stylist on the side but main job and the military reserves (and 4 kids) kind of left me short on "free" time. Seeing this first box and the kind of items they included, curated around a theme (which can be good or bad depending how well it's executed), I'm even more excited to get my first box!!


 Yea, aside from the studded clutch, I wouldn't either.. I just used the term since that's what it said on the pamphlet. I have thick hair so I don't even know if that fedora would fit on my head lol.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 20, 2014)

Well if I get this box it will be going right back where it came from and then cancellation of the box is in order!!!!! Not my style at all!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 20, 2014)

Haha, no big deal.  I think I was one of the first people to join the one you started under the Popsugar group 




.  I am fairly new as well, so I just figured I'd ask in case anyone had any ideas.  

I am still looking forward to these boxes, although I'm hoping we get a different one than the one that was sent out for review.  I like the theme and the sort of "cutting edge" trends that they have, even if I may not always be able to pull them off!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 20, 2014)

> Yea, aside from the studded clutch, I wouldn't either.. I just used the term since that's what it said on the pamphlet. I have thick hair so I don't even know if that fedora would fit on my head lol.


 I think you'd look fabulÃ´us in the hat!


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Actually I read some of the comments on the site and she wasn't positive about this being the theme for everyone. You may want to email social just to make sure.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 20, 2014)

All I could think of when I saw the sample box was the Lonely Island video where Rihanna holds up a bank.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Hey ladies! Someone's already received their first Social Bliss box and written up a post: http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2014/01/january-2014-socialbliss-style-box-thestylebox-review/

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Another NYX palette? Popsugar October flashback, haha! NYX isn't anything people can't easily get themselves. Also,  from the comments after PS sent an NYX palette it seems that people who subscribe to boxes like this want higher end makeup. I know I do.

The clutch is useable, although not really my personal style. The fedora isn't really rocker, unless you're Steven Tyler.

And a bullet necklace with rhinestones? Really? Let's just say I'm very happy I didn't get this box, although it would give me an opportunity to see how well their return policy works

Not the best first impression of SB for me unfortunately.


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey you guys! Another user let me know that someone was sent a Social Bliss box for review purposes and has their review up!

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2014/01/january-2014-socialbliss-style-box-thestylebox-review/

Judging from her description, this is NOT the box that we would be getting. Which I'm a little glad for since the whole rocker theme isn't my style, but I'm still curious for what we'll be getting next month! What do you guys think?
That's my blog.  I'm not sure what where I said this wasn't the box everyone who subscribed would be getting?  I just said that I ordered a box myself and it hadn't shipped yet to my knowledge?


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know!  Same here.  Although I'm a bit relieved that this is not the box I'll be getting.  At least that's what I gathered from the review.  I'm pretty sure when I signed up it was already for next month's box.  The whole rocker theme isn't really my style although I would have made use of the clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
How do you know that this isn't the box you will get?  Does your subscription start with February?  I subscribed (totally separate from my review box), but I can't remember what it said when I signed up which month it would start with.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do you know that this isn't the box you will get?  Does your subscription start with February?  I subscribed (totally separate from my review box), but *I can't remember what it said when I signed up which month it would start with.*

Did you get a confirmation e-mail after you subscribed? Maybe it says in there?


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Did you get a confirmation e-mail after you subscribed? Maybe it says in there?
Nope.  My account just says "My Subscription" and doesn't really give details?


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey you guys!  Another user let me know that someone was sent a Social Bliss box for review purposes and has their review up!

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2014/01/january-2014-socialbliss-style-box-thestylebox-review/

Judging from her description, this is NOT the box that we would be getting.  Which I'm a little glad for since the whole rocker theme isn't my style, but I'm still curious for what we'll be getting next month!  What do you guys think?
That's my review!  I'm not sure what I said that makes you think it's not the box for this month?  I subscribed a week or two ago and just assumed they hadn't shipped it yet, but that I'd get the same box this month with my normal subscription?  I'll ask!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 20, 2014)

> That's my blog. Â I'm not sure what where I said this wasn't the box everyone who subscribed would be getting? Â I just said that I ordered a box myself and it hadn't shipped yet to my knowledge?


 Thanks for the review! And I just assumed since you had said this wasn't the box you ordered and when I first signed up I was under the impression (I think I read it in their FAQ) that anyone who signed up this month would get the "February" box. And since you got this one so early, I figured it was January's. Also because since they sent you this box and you had said you also ordered one, I didn't think they'd send you the same box twice. I suppose it's mostly assumption  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 20, 2014)

> That's my review! Â I'm not sure what I said that makes you think it's not the box for this month? Â I subscribed a week or two ago and just assumed they hadn't shipped it yet, but that I'd get the same box this month with my normal subscription? Â I'll ask!


 Just replied in another thread lol. I started two by accident.. Newbie probs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope.  My account just says "My Subscription" and doesn't really give details?

Hrm, strange. Come on, SB, step it up with the specifics!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 20, 2014)

Pretty certain that I'll be getting whatever their February box is... I think it says if you subscribe during a month then you get the following month's box. Which is why since I subscribed in Jan, I assumed I'd be getting Feb.. This is what I found on their FAQ "You can expect your first shipment in the middle of the next month of you placing the order. For example, if you placed an order on October 18th, you can expect your order sometime around the date of November 15th." A bit confusing I suppose.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 20, 2014)

Here's what I was going off of from their FAQ page "You can expect your first shipment in the middle of the next month of you placing the order. For example, if you placed an order on October 18th, you can expect your order sometime around the date of November 15th."


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's what I was going off of from their FAQ page "You can expect your first shipment in the middle of the next month of you placing the order. For example, if you placed an order on October 18th, you can expect your order sometime around the date of November 15th."
Hmm. I placed an order gosh, on maybe the 3rd?  I wonder what I will get!  I'll e-mail!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi All!  

There were two Social Bliss threads, so I merged them into one, as information was becoming confused between the two threads.  Hopefully this helps!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 20, 2014)

OK make that there were three threads, and now there is one.  Yikes!  Sorry for any confusion (posts are sprinkled throughout in chronological order, so it may be confusing to come in and read for the first time, but hopefully it'll work better now that there's one thread to ask/answer all questions.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi guys! I got an email a few days ago from Socialbliss and this is what they said: In regards to questions about charges: For this month if your purchase date was before the 15th this month, you will be receiving a box for January. Your next charge will be on February 1. If your purchase date was after the 15th, you will not receive this month's box, your first box will be the February box. Just thought I'd let you know. Nancy


----------



## Snolili (Jan 20, 2014)

Hmmmm....on the fence about this one.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 20, 2014)

> Hi All! Â  There were two Social Bliss threads, so I merged them into one, as information was becoming confused between the two threads. Â Hopefully this helps!


 Yay! Didn't even know it was possible, thanks!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 20, 2014)

OK ladies. . .i am so afraid of what they are going to send us in these boxes and definitely don't want what what was shown in the Rockstar box, so I am going to cancell out. If they still send me the box, I will return all of it and keep returning it till they send me something that I requested in the email they sent me. They asked me what I wanted and I told them. I also saw on Facebook this rocker blog and they were asking people about it, so I am more than sure that's what January's Box is all about and I want none of it! It's not my style at all. Well, enough said. I'll keep you all updated on what happens. Hope everyone gets what they want in their box!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 21, 2014)

> OK ladies. . .i am so afraid of what they are going to send us in these boxes and definitely don't want what what was shown in the Rockstar box, so I am going to cancell out. If they still send me the box, I will return all of it and keep returning it till they send me something that I requested in the email they sent me. They asked me what I wanted and I told them. I also saw on Facebook this rocker blog and they were asking people about it, so I am more than sure that's what January's Box is all about and I want none of it! It's not my style at all. Well, enough said. I'll keep you all updated on what happens. Hope everyone gets what they want in their box!


 As I said in another post, I like the Jan box. I'm adventurous with fashion since I spend my days in dressy clothing. I wear vintage 30s through 60s dresses, couture (I love Valentino and Alexander McQueen), and everything in between. These pieces could be useful in making an outfit edgier. A fedora would look great pulling together a menswear look, which can be quite chic. I'll take this kind of lifestyle any day over a paper calendar and a bag of popcorn.


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 21, 2014)

I also love the latest "on trend" fashion also. I thought the box was awesome!! I love this type of box much more because it allows me to spice up my very dull wardrobe! Can't wait till February!


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi everyone!! I posted some of this over in the PSMH spoiler thread because I didn't realize there was a SB thread. YAY!  I'm glad I found it!  

I signed up although I don't remember the exact date.  I think I am getting  Feb box which is a bummer because I LOVE the "bullet" necklace, it's a empty spent shell casing.  There is a story behind the way the necklaces came to be, which is really sweet http://www.shieldandhonor.com/about/our-story and they donate to the Intrepid Fallen Heroes Fund.  

I agree, the site doesn't say much about the boxes which is a bummer but I found the site itself to work just like Pintrest.  The "terms" are different but it's the same concept.  I found an eye blog that has the perfect explanation for applying eye makeup for beginners. Best I have seen yet! I also found a link to painted Mason Glasses, I think the only difference between the Pintrest and SocialBliss is that you can purchase things through SB if they are for sale and SB looks much sleeker and fashionable.


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 21, 2014)

I just checked. I should be receiving January's box! Yay!  I'm happy!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 21, 2014)

How did you find out?  I've had trouble finding information on their site.


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi guys! I got an email a few days ago from Socialbliss and this is what they said:


In regards to questions about charges:
For this month if your purchase date was before the 15th this month, you
will be receiving a box for January. Your next charge will be on February
1. If your purchase date was after the 15th, you will not receive this
month's box, your first box will be the February box.

Just thought I'd let you know.
Nancy

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How did you find out?  I've had trouble finding information on their site.
@Baublesntreats Based on the info  Spiritwind10 received from SB, I checked my credit card statement to see when I was billed for the box, which was the 6th.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@Baublesntreats Based on the info  Spiritwind10 received from SB, I checked my credit card statement to see when I was billed for the box, which was the 6th.
Oh, that makes sense.  Thanks!  I'll have to double check mine.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 22, 2014)

Subscribing for updates.  Not enough info for me to bite yet and the [email protected] email address freaks me out haha.  Looks super fun though.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 22, 2014)

I just got an email saying that my box is on its way! When I go to the USPS tracking page, it says my estimated delivery date is tomorrow, which would be awesome. But I live on the East Coast, and the box just left CA, so it will probably take a bit longer. I'm excited, though! Even if we already know what's in the box


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 22, 2014)

I got that email too!  9 of them in total! All with the same shipping number. They just kept coming and coming!!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 22, 2014)

The same thing happened to me!  I got 9 of the same email within about 15 minutes.  Thankfully they stopped after that.  Must have been some kind of a glitch.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 23, 2014)

My box is going to be here today, yesterday it wa in California!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 23, 2014)

Exciting! Mine actually made it from CA to NJ in the past day. It's not in my city yet though, so I will most likely get it tomorrow.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 23, 2014)

Delivered! Check your status


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 23, 2014)

Ahh I just signed up for this one and am so excited! I have one month left on my Popsugar, so I'm going to see what I get for February for both of these and compare, then cancel the one I like least. I'm so quickly becoming addicted to these boxes. I spend more money on them than I do normal shopping!!! They are just so much fun and I love getting items I may not have normally purchased for myself.

Also, I'm so glad there is an official thread for this box!!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 23, 2014)

I got my social bliss box today. I really enjoyed the hat. I was expecting it would look ridiculous on me but even my husband said you look pretty good which is a thumbs up. the necklace is a bullet casing so all intensive purposes I can see how some people say it's just a bullet. But it was so much better in person. It is really interesting and was attractive would so wear that to work. the makeup was a different packaging than my other nyx make up. it felt more special. it looks special. really enjoyed the colors. I haven't tried the pigments yet. I got the blue clutch and it's much bigger in person


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 23, 2014)

Blue clutch, spoiler


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 23, 2014)

More spoiler clutch...


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh wow, I thought the black one was nice to begin with, but I actually like the blue too!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 24, 2014)

I like the blue! Mine should be arriving today. I can't wait to get home and open it!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 24, 2014)

I got my box!  I got the blue clutch too, and I love it!  I wish there was a longer strap to make it shoulder or crossbody bag, but I still think it's great.  The makeup is very wearable, and I like it, although I already have more eyeshadow than I know what to do with.  I think the necklace is pretty cool, and I like the idea that inspired it.  I agree that it looks better in person.  It's still just not my style, though, so I'll have to see if I can sell or trade it.  

So...that hat.  I actually really like it!  I've never worn hats, but I feel like I could pull this one off, and my bf said I looked cute in it 

Here's the problem, though:  the hat is too big!  It totally slides around on my head and feels like it's going to fall off.  So now I'm disappointed because the hat I didn't think I would want doesn't fit, lol.  Definitely didn't see that coming!

So I loved one item, was so-so on another (eyeshadow), won't use the third (necklace), and can't use the fourth (hat).  Based on that, I guess I shouldn't be so happy about this box, but I still am.  I think there's a lot of potential here, and the quality of the items was good.  I feel like they could very easily send me a box in an upcoming month that I absolutely love.  I'm keeping this subscription!  Looking forward to February!


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Subscribing for updates.  Not enough info for me to bite yet and the [email protected] email address freaks me out haha.  Looks super fun though.
Why does the email address freak you out? Is it because of the "hello" part and a bad experience with a certain "monthly" nail sub?


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 24, 2014)

All my tracking says is "Expected Delivery Date 1/23/14" and that it was Processed through USPS Sort Facility in Kearny, NJ on 1/24/14 at  4:05am. I want my box now!!!  



 Kearny, NJ is about an hour away from me.  I could go pick it up!!!


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 25, 2014)

Just rechecked and my tracking says "Out for Delivery"!!  Yay!!


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So...that hat.  I actually really like it!  I've never worn hats, but I feel like I could pull this one off, and my bf said I looked cute in it 

Here's the problem, though:  the hat is too big!  It totally slides around on my head and feels like it's going to fall off.  So now I'm disappointed because the hat I didn't think I would want doesn't fit, lol.  Definitely didn't see that coming!
I don't know how long your hair is but a trick I use when I have a hat that is too big for me is I twist my hair up in a french twist (without pins or anything) and put the hat on back of the head first.  It fills the gap in the back.  Then when you take the hat off, your hair falls down really nice.  My hair is very long and full. i can't pull off hats with my hair down and this is a great way to get a loose hat to fit better.


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 25, 2014)

BTW, I just got my box!  I love it.  except I received the blue purse, not the black one.  I prefer an all black look.  The fedora is a bit too big and I used the french twist trick and it fits nicely and looks great! LOVE IT!!!  I might cancel PSMH for this one!

I don't know if anyone saw it but there is a comments card in the box for suggestions, ideas for future boxes, etc.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know how long your hair is but a trick I use when I have a hat that is too big for me is I twist my hair up in a french twist (without pins or anything) and put the hat on back of the head first.  It fills the gap in the back.  Then when you take the hat off, your hair falls down really nice.  My hair is very long and full. i can't pull off hats with my hair down and this is a great way to get a loose hat to fit better.
Thanks for the tip!  I don't have thick hair, but is is pretty long.  I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the tip!  I don't have thick hair, but is is pretty long.  I'll have to give it a try.
No problem.  Make sure the twist part goes up the back of your head, so start low so that the added dimension is in the back, not on top. I know a lot of people who start their twists high and it doesn't work. If that doesn't work and it's still a tad too big, you can run the rest of the twist back down and just shove the ends (if they show) up into the back of the hat.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know how long your hair is but a trick I use when I have a hat that is too big for me is I twist my hair up in a french twist (without pins or anything) and put the hat on back of the head first.  It fills the gap in the back.  Then when you take the hat off, your hair falls down really nice.  My hair is very long and full. i can't pull off hats with my hair down and this is a great way to get a loose hat to fit better.
What about putting a piece of foam glued to the back of the hat, so it takes up more space?

or something else from the Walmart sewing dept, they sell tons of stuff for alterations, fabric glue, shoulder pads, velcro...I'm sure there has to be something there?

What about a pc of those grippy heel liners- those are not too obvious.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 27, 2014)

Well according to what someone had posted from their email, I definitely will be getting the February box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Especially since you all have gotten your January ones. I'm excited!! Maybe anyone here who knows how to create groups and such (I'm still new) can make an actual Social Bliss group and we can eventually get trades going after a couple of months?


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well according to what someone had posted from their email, I definitely will be getting the February box



. Especially since you all have gotten your January ones. I'm excited!! Maybe anyone here who knows how to create groups and such (I'm still new) can make an actual Social Bliss group and we can eventually get trades going after a couple of months?
Did I miss something?  What was posted from someone's email?


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 28, 2014)

> Did I miss something? Â What was posted from someone's email?





> Hi guys! I got an email a few days ago from Socialbliss and this is what they said: In regards to questions about charges: For this month if your purchase date was before the 15th this month, you will be receiving a box for January. Your next charge will be on February 1. If your purchase date was after the 15th, you will not receive this month's box, your first box will be the February box. Just thought I'd let you know. Nancy


 A few pages back in the thread..


----------



## M Brooke (Jan 28, 2014)

I just got the January box, and it is just not my style at all! Did anyone here have luck asking to return? I think I read that somewhere but can't find it (I'm sneaking around at work right now haha).


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 28, 2014)

@Vikki120306, I misunderstood you.  I thought you had some inside scoop as to what was in the Feb box!!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 28, 2014)

[@]Babs28[/@] no, I wish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 30, 2014)

Okay, so I was wrong - or moreso the email was wrong because even though I placed my order after the 15th, I still got the January box just now.  I didn't get any shipment/tracking notifitcation either, it just popped up today.  I actually really do like the clutch (I got the red one) but I'm not into anything else that came in the box and feel like it's more worth it for me to return it and get credit towards the Feb box (that seems to be the onl y form of refund - credit towards another box).  I just emailed them now to start the return process - so any of you curious about returns, I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 30, 2014)

> Okay, so I was wrong - or moreso the email was wrong because even though I placed my order after the 15th, I still got the January box just now.Â  I didn't get any shipment/tracking notifitcation either, it just popped up today.Â  I actually really do like the clutch (I got the red one) but I'm not into anything else that came in the box and feel like it's more worth it for me to return it and get credit towards the Feb box (that seems to be the onl y form of refund - credit towards another box).Â  I just emailed them now to start the return process - so any of you curious about returns, I will let you know how it goes.


 I'm curious to know if the credit you get includes the cost of shipping for the next box and also if you have to pay return shipping charges for this box. I really only want the clutch as well, but I'm not sure it would be worth it for me to return the box if I end up losing money in shipping costs. Keep us posted!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 30, 2014)

> Okay, so I was wrong - or moreso the email was wrong because even though I placed my order after the 15th, I still got the January box just now.Â  I didn't get any shipment/tracking notifitcation either, it just popped up today.Â  I actually really do like the clutch (I got the red one) but I'm not into anything else that came in the box and feel like it's more worth it for me to return it and get credit towards the Feb box (that seems to be the onl y form of refund - credit towards another box).Â  I just emailed them now to start the return process - so any of you curious about returns, I will let you know how it goes.


 Sorry Vicki, I just wrote what Socialbliss sent me in an email about when you would get the box! I apologize if it was wrong, but that's what they told me in the first place. I also am sorry you don't like the box. I stopped the sub. Before it started as I felt they were going to send things that were not for me. Maybe thy will refund you. Again, sorry. nancy


----------



## Vikki120306 (Jan 30, 2014)

> Sorry Vicki, I just wrote what Socialbliss sent me in an email about when you would get the box! I apologize if it was wrong, but that's what they told me in the first place. I also am sorry you don't like the box. I stopped the sub. Before it started as I felt they were going to send things that were not for me. Maybe thy will refund you. Again, sorry. nancy


 Oh gosh, please, no need to be sorry at all! I didn't blame you in the slightest, haha. I appreciated that you posted that. It's more just Socialbliss being a bit off on their cut off dates but I suppose that's to be expected as they iron out a few things. I feel pretty neutral towards this box so I'm willing to stay on for February. I'm doing the same with PopSugar so it'll be like a "box-off" lol. Although, even though they do have similarities.. SocialBliss, so far, seems more fashion/beauty oriented than lifestyle in general. Oh well. We shall see...


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 30, 2014)

> Oh gosh, please, no need to be sorry at all! I didn't blame you in the slightest, haha. I appreciated that you posted that. It's more just Socialbliss being a bit off on their cut off dates but I suppose that's to be expected as they iron out a few things. I feel pretty neutral towards this box so I'm willing to stay on for February. I'm doing the same with PopSugar so it'll be like a "box-off" lol. Although, even though they do have similarities.. SocialBliss, so far, seems more fashion/beauty oriented than lifestyle in general. Oh well. We shall see...


 Vicki, I. Just decided to stick with popsugar since my husband bought me a sub. For a year on Black friday! Te first Socialbliss was not up my alley so to say and I'll see how it goes. If it gets better I'll join again. Wish you all well and try to keep peeking at this thread from time to time to see how it's going!!! Enjoy!!! I guess I felt bad about posting about the dates that SB gave me, but just wanted to share as everyone had so many questions not answered.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 1, 2014)

Aw man I wish I had subbed to this. I really love the clutch and the necklace. I guess I'll be stalking the trade threads! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 3, 2014)

Update on their return service - They responded to me asking if there was anything in the box that I actually liked and I told them just the clutch.  We'll see what they try to do with that... I think they may offer that I keep the clutch and get a partial credit back?  Depending on what they place the credit amount at, I may go along with it if that's what they propose.  They answered me a day after I emailed them and it was over the weekend, so they seem pretty prompt.


----------



## M Brooke (Feb 3, 2014)

I sent them an e-mail about returning, and they asked if there was anything I liked (same as above), and I said I would have liked the clutch if it was in black. They responded saying I could sent it back for a credit, but that I have to cover cost of shipping. I don't want to lose money on the shipping, so I guess I'll trade for stuff I do like! Is there a specific place we can list our Social Bliss trades? I haven't done many trades so don't have a list set up and am not sure how it works - sorry!


----------



## brandyk (Feb 4, 2014)

FYI I have a damaged hat and just wanted to return the whole box and I have to pay the return shipping. It's totally lame on their part. I figured I can be the guinea pig for returning the box and seeing what happens but I may change my mind - it's not worth the 7.95 shipping here and the 9.59 return shipping to return the whole thing, is it? That clutch is HEAVY.


----------



## AshleyCT (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FYI I have a damaged hat and just wanted to return the whole box and I have to pay the return shipping. It's totally lame on their part. I figured I can be the guinea pig for returning the box and seeing what happens but I may change my mind - it's not worth the 7.95 shipping here and the 9.59 return shipping to return the whole thing, is it? That clutch is HEAVY.
Wow, even with damage they didn't pay for shipping?? That is definitely lame, and a bad CS practice in my mind. It's one thing if you just don't like what they're offering (though like others, I wish there was some kind of sneak peek or customization before commitment) but to expect your customer to pick up the tab for damage doesn't really inspire loyalty.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 4, 2014)

I am still going to return my box.  I also emailed them and said if they are making me cover shipping fees then I want an actual refund and not credit towards another box like it says in their FAQ.  If they still try to only give me credit then I will dispute the charge with my bank.  They've already charged me for February's box but that will be my last box from them because I just canceled my subscription.  They still have a lot to learn about customer service/satisfaction if they ever hope to be a contender in the subscription box world.  It's a shame because if the February box had ended up being better than POP's Feb box then I would have stuck with Social Bliss - but I'll just put up with POP's so so boxes for now until they put out a good one - at least their customer service is more up to par.  Really disappointed with this one.. oh well.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Feb 5, 2014)

I received the blue clutch and the necklace was the one without the lobster claw.  It is ok but, I think I would have preferred the one with the lobster claw.   This was the main reason I went with the subscription.

Also, I was charged already for the next box on 02/01.  I think it is interesting since they send the box towards the end of the month.  I know many boxes charge o 02/01 but, with this type of subscription, I would think they would setup payment closer to when they send out the box.  Or at least mid month.  I am curious now to see what the next box will contain.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 5, 2014)

Okay, so after a little bit of back and forth they have agreed to give me an actual refund instead of credit since February will be my last box for now. I'm not ruling them out completely, but I'll have to hear a lot more positive before considering jumping back on again. I'm still excited for the February box though. Hopefully they pick items that suite a bigger target audience.


----------



## brandyk (Feb 7, 2014)

Ugh they are so crazy! They want me to pay to return my damaged hat! PSMH would just send me out a new one!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, I agree, lol. They have a lot to work out. They should get my returned box today so I'm expecting a refund to my account within the next week or so.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 17, 2014)

So just to update people in regards to their customer service.. I was told I would get a FULL refund to my credit card once they received my return (which I paid the shipping for). The woman I was emailing with (Kaitlyn) even told me that she would personally be on the look out for it. It marked as delivered last week. Being familiar with return processes I know it wouldn't hit my bank probably for a other week or so - but I didn't even receive any sort of acknowledgement that they received my package and that the return process would be initiated. I have them a few days and still nothing, so in the middle of the week I emailed them and asked for some sort of confirmation... Still nothing. I filed a dispute through my bank since their lack of response makes me uncomfortable so I am confident I will get my money back either way, but I find it pretty disappointing that they are a new sub and don't seem to care much in terms of CS. Oh well, lesson learned. I already canceled but since I was already charged for Feb, I'll still be getting this month's box.. Love or hate, I'm just going to keep it since I don't feel like going through this process again. I think they start shipping for this month soon, so I can't wait to see what we all get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mrs30009 (Feb 20, 2014)

> So just to update people in regards to their customer service.. I was told I would get a FULL refund to my credit card once they received my return (which I paid the shipping for). The woman I was emailing with (Kaitlyn) even told me that she would personally be on the look out for it. It marked as delivered last week. Being familiar with return processes I know it wouldn't hit my bank probably for a other week or so - but I didn't even receive any sort of acknowledgement that they received my package and that the return process would be initiated. I have them a few days and still nothing, so in the middle of the week I emailed them and asked for some sort of confirmation... Still nothing. I filed a dispute through my bank since their lack of response makes me uncomfortable so I am confident I will get my money back either way, but I find it pretty disappointing that they are a new sub and don't seem to care much in terms of CS. Oh well, lesson learned. I already canceled but since I was already charged for Feb, I'll still be getting this month's box.. Love or hate, I'm just going to keep it since I don't feel like going through this process again. I think they start shipping for this month soon, so I can't wait to see what we all get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I can't believe they didn't contact you? Did this cost you the 7.95 initial shipping plus the 9.95 return shipping? I was uncomfortable when they charged my CC on Feb 1st and I haven't received any communication. They should have sent an e-mail that I card was charged. And they should charge my card closer to the time they ship. If they charge on Feb 1st they should ship within 7 days. It looks like we won't receive the boxes until early March. I don't like the idea of being charged right after getting my Feb box. I am excited to see what they send out this month.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Feb 20, 2014)

@*Vikki120306  *Did you get any e-mail confirmation for your cancellation?  I went online and clicked the cancel subscription link for my account.  It says my account is cancelled but, I am wondering if they are going to charge my account.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 20, 2014)

> I can't believe they didn't contact you? Did this cost you the 7.95 initial shipping plus the 9.95 return shipping? I was uncomfortable when they charged my CC on Feb 1st and I haven't received any communication. They should have sent an e-mail that I card was charged. And they should charge my card closer to the time they ship. If they charge on Feb 1st they should ship within 7 days. It looks like we won't receive the boxes until early March. I don't like the idea of being charged right after getting my Feb box. I am excited to see what they send out this month.


 Yes, I paid the shipping both ways which is why I kept insisting I get a full refund and not a credit towards another box, which is their policy. Its disappointing because I really think they have potential to be a great box. Hopefully they work on a lot of things down the line and I can consider subbing to them again.


> @*Vikki120306 Â *Did you get any e-mail confirmation for your cancellation? Â I went online and clicked the cancel subscription link for my account. Â It says my account is cancelled but, I am wondering if they are going to charge my account.


 I just double checked my email to see if they sent me anything and no, they didn't. But it does say "canceled" on my account too. I'll be pretty livid if they charge me for another month after this. Guess we'll know for sure on March 1st!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Feb 21, 2014)

I will be livid too.  But, the February box may blow me away and I will end up resubscribing.

I saw this response on their Facebook page

Socialbliss Our cover photo has a few hints of what MAY be in the box.. Stay tuned as we may throw out more hints.. 
February 12 at 2:23pm Â· Like
 
The cover photos has a black clutch with flower imprints, a necklace with pink stones, some gold ring looking items, a YSL product, Chanel #5 perfume, an Evian bottle (possibly a spray), a red wine mask, a pair of jeweled high heeled shoes, a fluffy white thingâ€¦maybe a shawl.  
My guess is an night out on the town theme or an Oscar ready theme?


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will be livid too.  But, the February box may blow me away and I will end up resubscribing.

I saw this response on their Facebook page


Socialbliss Our cover photo has a few hints of what MAY be in the box.. Stay tuned as we may throw out more hints.. 
February 12 at 2:23pm Â· Like
 
The cover photos has a black clutch with flower imprints, a necklace with pink stones, some gold ring looking items, a YSL product, Chanel #5 perfume, an Evian bottle (possibly a spray), a red wine mask, a pair of jeweled high heeled shoes, a fluffy white thingâ€¦maybe a shawl.  
My guess is an night out on the town theme or an Oscar ready theme?

Nice good to know!

I checked my account this morning and I was finally issued the refund.  Like I said, I'm not writting them off completely, but I just want to follow along after the Feb box and see how things go.  Hopefully people in this thread that continue to subscribe will keep reporting back and they can build a reputation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mrs30009 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice good to know!

I checked my account this morning and I was finally issued the refund.  Like I said, I'm not writting them off completely, but I just want to follow along after the Feb box and see how things go.  Hopefully people in this thread that continue to subscribe will keep reporting back and they can build a reputation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Glad you received your refund.


----------



## createhappynow (Feb 21, 2014)

I also requested a refund because nothing in the box was really "me." I haven't seen a credit or refund yet, but hoping some good will come of that.  I am excited about the possible spoilers for February. The floral clutch is totally my style.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will be livid too.  But, the February box may blow me away and I will end up resubscribing.

I saw this response on their Facebook page


Socialbliss Our cover photo has a few hints of what MAY be in the box.. Stay tuned as we may throw out more hints.. 
February 12 at 2:23pm Â· Like
 
The cover photos has a black clutch with flower imprints, a necklace with pink stones, some gold ring looking items, a YSL product, Chanel #5 perfume, an Evian bottle (possibly a spray), a red wine mask, a pair of jeweled high heeled shoes, a fluffy white thingâ€¦maybe a shawl.  
My guess is an night out on the town theme or an Oscar ready theme?



! that was in response to my question to them on Facebook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I agree with others--if they're going to charge us so soon they need to ship sooner OR charge later if they're going to ship so late. I even made the comment asking if we will receive our Feb box before we get charged for March because I don't want to be charged for another month if I don't like the previous month (as I am a new sub).

Seems a really odd way of doing business and their sub site is useless in my opinion. No communication until they ship you a shipping code. They have plenty of other Subs to build an example from, I wish they'd use it.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

! that was in response to my question to them on Facebook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I agree with others--if they're going to charge us so soon they need to ship sooner OR charge later if they're going to ship so late. I even made the comment asking if we will receive our Feb box before we get charged for March because I don't want to be charged for another month if I don't like the previous month (as I am a new sub).

Seems a really odd way of doing business and their sub site is useless in my opinion. No communication until they ship you a shipping code. They have plenty of other Subs to build an example from, I wish they'd use it.
Slightly off-topic, but I recently subscribed to a food box (I got a deal for one month on Groupon).  I purchased the deal/subscription around the end of January, but it was already too late for the February box, so I was scheduled to get the March one, which ships at the beginning of the month.  So far, no problem.  But then yesterday I got an email confirming my order for the April box!  I haven't gotten my first box (March) yet!  Not cool.  Based on what I've seen of previous boxes, I'm optimistic that I will like the boxes I get, but still, it's the principle.  I think I'm going to cancel, at least until after I get my boxes and have a better idea of whether or not I actually want the subscription.

Anyway, back on topic.  The YSL product looks a bit like nail polish, and I could see that being an item in the box.  The white fluffy thing could be a (faux) fur collar.  Not really my style, but it's not the worst thing we could get.  I really want that clutch, but I think it may be too much to hope that we would get something that was so central in the picture.  In another picture, there is a leopard-print belt.  That picture was on their website, and I remember thinking before that it might be one of our upcoming box items.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 21, 2014)

If I had to speculate I'd guess:



Spoiler



*YSL Nail Polish

*Naisture Red Wine Mask Pack

*Whatever that Socialbliss thing is--chapstick? Reminds me of Softlips packaging a little. Why boxes ever think we want their branded items, I have no idea. Unless, you know, Mac or Prada put out a box lol

*I wouldn't mind the Evian Facial Spray--I've always wanted to try that but it's not something I see myself buying just to try, just seems too luxe (unnecessary) to me lol

*I hope they don't send out another round of Bullet necklaces, that'd be weird.

*Also not interested in Chanel No. 5. I got a sample of that from Sephora years back and it was not for me.

*The purplely clutch would be odd since they just sent out a clutch. 



Hopefully we will all know very soon. Only 7 days left in the month so we should be getting shipping notices soon.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah im ready too. I think the white thing is a scarf


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 22, 2014)

I canceled--I am not paying another month until I see this one. To me, that is ludicrous.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Has anyone received a shipping notice yet?


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 23, 2014)

I would love all the items on that facebook photo. I wish on those shoes! I would love a ysl lip balm, but it sounds like a polish


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 23, 2014)

> Has anyone received a shipping notice yet?


 Nope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I don't recall getting one for the last box either. It just showed up one day lol.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 23, 2014)

We should see some box spoilers hopefully this week then.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Feb 24, 2014)

This was posted on their Twitter yesterday:



 
*Maggie Guerra* â€@MagsGuerra  21h @Socialblisscom have the February boxes started shipping out yet? #thestylebox


 Reply  
 Retweet 
 Favorite 
  More

Details
 
 Follow


*Socialbliss*â€@Socialblisscom
@MagsGuerra Adding the finishing touches and preparing to send! you'll receive tracking via email

  
 Reply  
 Retweet 
 Favorite 
  More


----------



## Mrs30009 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was posted on their Twitter yesterday:




 
*Maggie Guerra* â€@MagsGuerra  21h @Socialblisscom have the February boxes started shipping out yet? #thestylebox


 Reply  
 Retweet 
 Favorite 
  More

Details
 
 Follow


*Socialbliss*â€@Socialblisscom
@MagsGuerra Adding the finishing touches and preparing to send! you'll receive tracking via email

  
 Reply  
 Retweet 
 Favorite 
  More

      

 
 Interesting.  I could swear I saw the same response on their Facebook page LAST week.


----------



## Dabrams107 (Feb 25, 2014)

They told me the EXACT same thing on Instagram last week! If this is supposed to be the "February" Style Box I would like it to actually show up in February!!!!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 25, 2014)

Popsugar is slow but they show up for the month they are shipping. Wish we could get an update!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 25, 2014)

Frankly, I think this level of 'service' is ridiculous and I am happy I have cancelled. I want the box to be exciting and awesome, but if this is how they're going to conduct business every month, it makes me a bit wary. Almost $50 for vague answers to your questions on Facebook and a really poor online set up--that account/subscription page is weak. 

I hope we all walk away happy but I'm not willing to resubscribe until they take a page from other subs books.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 25, 2014)

While I wished for an update I got one! Either way I'm super super geeked to get the box! I saw their spoiler hint, which was ok, but not great. I can't wait!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 25, 2014)

It's only the second box, so as long as something great comes and they give me a heads up, I'm willing!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 26, 2014)

My box shipped! According to USPS, I should get it tomorrow...but I think realistically it will be more like Friday or Saturday. Either way, I'm excited!


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Feb 26, 2014)

Long time lurker here... but i think i've found the feb box...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Don't know how to do spoiler thread....

http://www.socialbliss.com/the-style-box-archive/february-2014-GIZTKMZQGE

enjoy!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 26, 2014)

> Long time lurker here... but i think i've found the feb box...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Don't know how to do spoiler thread.... http://www.socialbliss.com/the-style-box-archive/february-2014-GIZTKMZQGE enjoy!


 Nice work! I like the clutch and scarf! Pen looks cute.. I suppose. And are those rings? I wear a size 3 1/2 ring.. Therefore the only ring I own is my engagement ring haha. Oh well those and the nail polish will go up for swapping. I think this box is definitely a step up from the January box. This will be my last one for now, but if they keep improving, I may be back.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mary Mullikin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Long time lurker here... but i think i've found the feb box...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Don't know how to do spoiler thread....

http://www.socialbliss.com/the-style-box-archive/february-2014-GIZTKMZQGE

enjoy!
Nice sleuthing skills!! The scarf is the only thing I like from this box.


----------



## MissSarahJo (Feb 26, 2014)

LOVE this box, can not wait to get it! Blows Pop Sugar out of the water this month!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mary Mullikin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Long time lurker here... but i think i've found the feb box...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Don't know how to do spoiler thread....

http://www.socialbliss.com/the-style-box-archive/february-2014-GIZTKMZQGE

enjoy!
Good find!

I've tried a GIS and general Google search for the clutch and I cannot find one that's similar, hopefully someone else can track it down. I'm OK with this box but the Rock Star one I loved, I didn't sign up for SB for the first month as I wasn't sure what they would be offering and now I'm stuck trying to trade for the January box.


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Feb 26, 2014)

I also am liking this box. The bright colors are a welcomed sight! I am happy to see a scarf... I know many have gotten scarves in previous boxes (but i'm somewhat new to the sub box realm, and love love love the color)


----------



## createhappynow (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for posting!  Love this box so much.  I am excited!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for posting the link.  I am looking forward to getting the box soon.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 26, 2014)

Is everyone getting shipping notices now? I've emailed them three times in the last week and finally got a (non) answer telling me to be patient. Seriously. So I let them know that I was un subscribing until I received a box. It's completely shady to me when subs charge before shipping the prior month. Her Fashion Box is doing the same thing. At least they're shipping from Australia and kind of have a lengthy shipping delay excuse. Social Bliss? Not so much. Frankly I'm just done with unreliable subs completely. When it becomes a job to track down things you bought it's no longer enjoyable, it's work. This has been true of popsugar, glossy, HFB and now SB. Really, really not a great way to start a sub service. I just want this box so I can be done with them! Just an off topic FYI for anyone who orders kids' boxes, be warned that KidStash no longer offers a monthly sub. They don't say that anywhere on the site and will still gladly take your money. But I found elsewhere online that they went tits up, so to speak. I had to report them to the PA Attorney General to force a refund after waiting almost 5 weeks of no shipping and no response at all to emails (phone number is out of service, too).


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 26, 2014)

> Thanks for posting the link. Â I am looking forward to getting the box soon.


 Isn't this the same necklace as last month? I ordered that box, too (still don't have it either) and I know there was a bullet necklace a lot like the one pictured for this month. Please don't let them be recycling items only 2 months in. That's utterly inexcusable.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Isn't this the same necklace as last month? I ordered that box, too (still don't have it either) and I know there was a bullet necklace a lot like the one pictured for this month. Please don't let them be recycling items only 2 months in. That's utterly inexcusable.
The bullet necklace was part of the January collection.  It appears in the social bliss archives under the January collection and February collection.  I think it is a mistake showing in the Feb collection.  There is a picture of all the items together.  The bullet necklace is not in that picture.

I would contact them if you haven't received your January box especially if you paid for January and February.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm loving this box! So so much better than feb popsugar. I cannot wait for the wallet and love the scarf! The rings ? Not sure but willing to try! Look adjustable! The mask? I love trying masks, I like it. Pen? Bonus, as the ring may be. Nail Polish is welcome, and as far as a bullet necklace I'm ok with another. It's a bonus item, and will use or give to someone I'm the military.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 26, 2014)

> The bullet necklace was part of the January collection. Â It appears in the social bliss archives underÂ the January collection and February collection. Â I think it is a mistake showing in the Feb collection. Â There is a picture of all theÂ items together. Â The bullet necklace is not in that picture. I would contact them if you haven't received your January box especially if you paid for January and February.


 I've been contacting them since Jan and keep getting the excuses. I gave them until tomorrow to produce a shipping confirmation or I do a chargeback with my credit card. For both. I'm starting to feel like the chargeback queen this month.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've been contacting them since Jan and keep getting the excuses. I gave them until tomorrow to produce a shipping confirmation or I do a chargeback with my credit card. For both. I'm starting to feel like the chargeback queen this month.
How frustrating.  You are kind to say that you are doing a chargeback request at the END of Feb for a box that was shipped at the end of January.  A month is plenty of time to figure out what happened to your January order.  I hope you get it figured out.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 26, 2014)

> How frustrating. Â You are kind to say that you are doing a chargeback request at the END of Feb for a box that was shipped at the end of January. Â A month is plenty of time to figure out what happened to your January order. Â I hope you get it figured out.


 Maybe not so much kind, and def not patient. But absolutely I am too tired and too busy to call Visa every other day, lol!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 26, 2014)

I see several very similar wallets on Aliexpress.com--really hope that isn't the case, or if it is, that it is nice.

I agree, much better than Popsugar has been for several months. I like/love everything in the box.

Just got my shipping notice tonight, arriving tomorrow lol


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 27, 2014)

Got my shipping notice too! Delivery tomorrow, yay!


----------



## MissSarahJo (Feb 27, 2014)

Anyone supposed to get theirs today?


----------



## Babs28 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mine shows in transit.  It's on it's way to my Post Office but I don't know if it has gotten there in time for delivery today.

I think the pen might be a pen/tablet stylus.  The top of the pen looks rounded like a regular stylus does.  That would be cool.  If it's just a regular pen, I'm meh about it.

I really like the box but I'm not sure how I feel about the subscription itself. I am on the fence totally about continuing.  It is definitely MUCH better than the last 3 PopSugar boxes I have received although now that I have cancelled that sub, I'm sure the boxes will be fabulous!!  That's my luck!  Haha.  I loved last month's box and from what I have seen, I like this month's box but will have to see when I actually get it in my hands.  I am not a fan of adjustable rings. It just screams cheap to me.  But like i said, "I'll have to see how it looks when I get them in my hands."

They now offer a 3 month sub with $5 off each box if you do the 3 months.  With this sub being so new, there is no way I am going to prepay for a 3 month sub.


----------



## MissSarahJo (Feb 27, 2014)

> Mine shows in transit. Â It's on it's way to my Post Office but I don't know if it has gotten there in time for delivery today. I think the pen might be a pen/tablet stylus. Â The top of the pen looks rounded like a regular stylus does. Â That would be cool. Â If it's just a regular pen, I'm meh about it. I really like the box but I'm not sure how I feel about the subscription itself. I am on the fence totally about continuing.Â Â It is definitely MUCH better than the last 3 PopSugar boxes I have received although now that I have cancelled that sub, I'm sure the boxes will be fabulous!! Â That's my luck! Â Haha. Â I loved last month's box and from what I have seen, I like this month's box but will have to see when I actually get it in my hands. Â I am not a fan of adjustable rings. It just screams cheap to me. Â But like i said, "I'll have to see how it looks when I get them in my hands." They now offer a 3 month sub with $5 off each box if you do the 3 months. Â With this sub being so new, there is no way I am going to prepay for a 3 month sub.


 According to their website it is a pen and stylus. Yay!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Maybe not so much kind, and def not patient. But absolutely I am too tired and too busy to call Visa every other day, lol!
Yes, I'm in the same boat as you.  And like I said in the begining of the thread when I was going through my own refund process.. there was a lot of back and forth with them and they aren't prompt on responding.  Disputing the charge was the only thing that worked for me.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow, my box is out for delivery today! I'm amazed--I almost never get packages on the expected delivery date. I will check in after I get it!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 27, 2014)

> Wow, my box is out for delivery today! I'm amazed--I almost never get packages on the expected delivery date. I will check in after I get it!


 Yay! Lots of pictures! Haha


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Feb 27, 2014)

I got mine today.  I LOVE It.

Ok - the ring is adjustable - love it and I'm NOT a statement ring person.  I have smaller fingers - it covers pretty much to the first knuckle.

The wallet/clutch is nice.  Not super expensive looking, but it'll get use.  It's a dark purple.

Always love a good scarf - very spring-y.

Pen is pretty - double pen/stylus

Pretty color (orchid) of finger nail polish

Facemask looks fun!

I am very, very, very happy!  I would 100% recommend this over Pop Sugar the past two months.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 27, 2014)

T



> I got mine today.Â  I LOVE It.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





 Thanks for posting!! I'm pretty excited too! And I agree about POP.. Darn, if only this sub would brush up in their CS. I would really like to stick with them but am worried for the time in the future where something may turn up damaged in the box or something like that and they expect you to pay return shipping. I'll just have to watch and see what you all get with March's box and decide from there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Excited for tomorrow!


----------



## MissSarahJo (Feb 27, 2014)

Does anyone remember if we listed any style preferences? Like gold or silver jewelry, skin tone, etc....


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Feb 27, 2014)

If we did - they didn't follow it.  I definitely am a silver person.....or was.   I'm starting to like gold more.  Anyway, I got a gold/brass colored ring, not the silver and if asked I would certainly have said silver.


----------



## MissSarahJo (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsinbeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If we did - they didn't follow it.  I definitely am a silver person.....or was.   I'm starting to like gold more.  Anyway, I got a gold/brass colored ring, not the silver and if asked I would certainly have said silver.
I was hoping for gold, if I get silver we can trade!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 27, 2014)

Just got my box!  It's great!  This is probably the first time I've ever been completely happy with a box I've gotten.  I have a bunch of subs, and there's always something (usually more than one thing) in each box that I'm not excited about or won't really use.  But this one is great.  I got the gold ring, which is awesome.  I will definitely wear it.  The wallet/wristlet is cute,  and the nail polish is perfect for a "color of the year" item.  I love the scarf as well.  The pen/stylus seems kind of random when put together with the other items, but I like the sparkle.  Not to mention that shipping only took two days!  I guess I'm keeping this subscription, lol.  






I'm going to take some pics for my blog, but if anyone wants me to post pics of individual items here, I will!


----------



## mvangundy (Feb 27, 2014)

> Just got my box! Â It's great! Â This is probably the first time I've ever been completely happy with a box I've gotten. Â I have a bunch of subs, and there's always something (usually more than one thing) in each box that I'm not excited about or won't really use. Â But this one is great. Â I got the gold ring, which is awesome. Â I will definitely wear it. Â The wallet/wristlet is cute, Â and the nail polish is perfect for a "color of the year" item. Â I love the scarf as well. Â The pen/stylus seems kind of random when put together with the other items, but I like the sparkle. Â Not to mention that shipping only took two days! Â I guess I'm keeping this subscription, lol. Â :icon_bigg I'm going to take some pics for my blog, but if anyone wants me to post pics of individual items here, I will!


 Yes! Pics please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 27, 2014)

Here goes!  



Spoiler
































I'm not sure why the first one keeps on uploading upside down, but you can see the ring anyway 



.  I love this box!


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Feb 27, 2014)

LOVE IT! So excited to get mine tomorrow! Is there a style card or anything? Listed theme for the box? (Ex. last month's was ROCKSTAR theme)


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 27, 2014)

There is a style card that lists all of the items.  It doesn't look like there's really a theme for this month, unless you count the multiple items inspired by the color of the year.  They do have a featured designer again, though.  This month, it's Lili Claspe, the designer of the ring.  Last month was Shield and Honor (the bullet necklace).  I wonder if that will be what they do every month?  I think I'd like it if they do.  It would be nice to have a new, lesser known designer highlighted every month.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am glad you liked everything.  Thanks for posting the pictures.  Now we know the online pictures are true.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am excited to get my box.  Probably early next week.

I looked at your blog and really like your reviews.  The "Updates!" post is a great idea.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 27, 2014)

Love the box! Ring was not my style, but I'm wearing at home trying it out. Love the wallet, and the zipper had such a nice feel to it. The scarf was so pretty!


----------



## mks8372 (Feb 27, 2014)

Been watching this thread and this box sold me, I subbed!  I sent a message asking if I would still be able to receive the February box and I got an answer almost immediately that my sub wont start until March but she would check the inventory and put a Feb box aside for me to purchase if available....thought that was pretty good CS...I love the unique jewelry I've seen so far....(last months bullet necklace and the ring in this months box).


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am glad you liked everything.  Thanks for posting the pictures.  Now we know the online pictures are true.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am excited to get my box.  Probably early next week.

I looked at your blog and really like your reviews.  The "Updates!" post is a great idea.
Thanks!  I appreciate it!  I hope you like your box too!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Feb 28, 2014)

I just checked and the box is out for delivery.  I was expecting it Monday.  But, it is coming today.  So excited.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 28, 2014)

Just got my box!!  And damn you, Social Bliss, I love it!  I'm putting the scarf (very pretty but not my personal style) and ring (no adjustable ring will ever size down to my child sized fingers, lol) up to swap but that doesn't even bother me because I LOVE the rest.  Especially after two so-so POP boxes, this was a nice one to recieve.

I'm still going to stay canceled for March and check back here to see what you all get.  Then if I'm super jealous I'll be resubbing.  It's just as well that I take a month off anyway.. we just booked out honeymoon today (Mediterranean cruise



) and every little bit of money saved counts when you're pockets feel more than empty, lol.

Keep up with the updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 28, 2014)

> Just got my box!!Â  And damn you, Social Bliss, I love it!Â  I'm putting the scarf (very pretty but not my personalÂ style)Â and ring (no adjustable ring will ever size downÂ to my child sized fingers, lol)Â up to swap but that doesn't even bother me because I LOVE the rest.Â  Especially after two so-so POP boxes, this was a nice one to recieve. I'm still going to stay canceled for March and check back here to see what you all get.Â  Then if I'm super jealous I'll be resubbing.Â  It's just as well that I take a month off anyway.. we just booked out honeymoon today (Mediterranean cruise :w00t: ) and every little bit of money saved counts when you're pockets feel more than empty, lol. Keep up with the updates :


 I loved everything in my box, damn it! If only any of my Popsugar boxes could have been this good, I'd still be a subscriber. That said, this costs 8 more than PS, and that's definitely something to consider in deciding whether to resubscribe (I also had unsubbed thinking I wouldn't see the Feb box before being charged for Mar). But I think I'm in for one more month.... Enjoy your cruise! We did our vow renewal at sea and have done many international cruises over the years. If you can swing it, go for a full suite, or even a jr suite. Sometimes they'll upgrade honeymooners for free, so it doesn't hurt to ask. We have a family vacation home in the Amalfi Coast so I know you're going to love the Mediterranean experience! I wish I could pack us all up and head there now. But sigh, litigation demands and hubby's flying schedule don't show any signs of letting up in the near future. So please soak up some rays and atmosphere for me! And happy honeymooning ;-)


----------



## lsarao (Feb 28, 2014)

Is there a social bliss swap thread? I can't seem to find one. I'm in love with that scarf so if anyone is looking to trade it away PM me please!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 28, 2014)

> I loved everything in my box, damn it! If only any of my Popsugar boxes could have been this good, I'd still be a subscriber. That said, this costs 8 more than PS, and that's definitely something to consider in deciding whether to resubscribe (I also had unsubbed thinking I wouldn't see the Feb box before being charged for Mar). But I think I'm in for one more month.... Enjoy your cruise! We did our vow renewal at sea and have done many international cruises over the years. If you can swing it, go for a full suite, or even a jr suite. Sometimes they'll upgrade honeymooners for free, so it doesn't hurt to ask. We have a family vacation home in the Amalfi Coast so I know you're going to love the Mediterranean experience! I wish I could pack us all up and head there now. But sigh, litigation demands and hubby's flying schedule don't show any signs of letting up in the near future. So please soak up some rays and atmosphere for me! And happy honeymooning ;-)


 Thanks for pointing out the cost vs Pop! I didn't even think about that. You are SO nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Thanks for the well wishes. With all this wedding planning (I'm seriously not one of those females cut out for that type of planning) the honeymoon is ALL I'm looking forward to!! I can't wait! You and your family are so luck to have traveled so much. It's a 13 day cruise we're going on and it's our second ever. The first one was a 5 day to Bermuda so I'm a little nervous about the length. I didn't have any problems on the first cruise though so I'm not too worried. All the best to you and your family  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Is there a social bliss swap thread? I can't seem to find one. I'm in love with that scarf so if anyone is looking to trade it away PM me please!Â


 No swap thread that I know of... This is only their second box they've sent out so I'm sure eventually if they keep getting a better rep, someone will create one at some point. But I actually have the scarf listed in my own trade list.. I'm just a little in the fence on trading it.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Feb 28, 2014)

Received my box today and it contained the gold ring.  The items were described before so I won't give my 2 cents on each.  Overall, I really liked the box.  It is thought out and put together really nice.  I like the card describing the items with the prices for each.  And they sent me a shipping notice this time.  They didn't in January.  I am going to resubscribe.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 28, 2014)

> Received my box today and it containedÂ the gold ring. Â The itemsÂ were described before so I won't give my 2 cents on each. Â Overall, I really liked the box. Â It is thought out and put together really nice.Â  I like the card describing the items withÂ the prices for each. Â And they sent me a shipping notice this time. Â They didn't in January. Â I am going to resubscribe.


 I love that they don't use DHL, onTrac, or the worst, FedEx as their shipper. We'd still be waiting for boxes next week. I finally got my Jan box. They just hadn't sent it. I'm glad I stayed on them about it, since they had my moola already.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love that they don't use DHL, onTrac, or the worst, FedEx as their shipper. We'd still be waiting for boxes next week. I finally got my Jan box. They just hadn't sent it. I'm glad I stayed on them about it, since they had my moola already.

The shipping was fast.  So I guess it is worth having the shipping charge.  

I am glad you finally got your Jan box.  After all the frustration, what do you think of it?  What color clutch did you get?


----------



## Babs28 (Feb 28, 2014)

@Vikki120306  Congratulations on the wedding and booking your honeymoon!! SO exciting!!  I'm sure you will have a wonderful wedding day!

I received my box today and I really like everything except the ring.  The ring looks really pretty in pictures but mine doesn't have a lot of the crushed mineral. It actually only has one piece that sticks up so it doesn't have any depth, just the one piece, which makes it look odd.  Plus, it's too big. I'll never get it small enough to fit any of my fingers.  I love the scarf and the wallet/clutch will get plenty of use in the spring for when I don't want to carry a purse around with me. To me, the rest of the stuff is just a bonus!

The info card was cool but did anyone notice the errors in it?  There were several. What's "weather resident"??


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 28, 2014)

> @Vikki120306 Â  Congratulations on the wedding and booking your honeymoon!! SO exciting!! Â I'm sure you will have a wonderful wedding day! I received my box today and I really like everything except the ring. Â The ring looks really pretty in pictures but mine doesn't have a lot of the crushed mineral. It actually only has one piece that sticks up so it doesn't have any depth, just the one piece, which makes it look odd. Â Plus, it's too big. I'll never get it small enough to fit any of my fingers. Â I love the scarf and the wallet/clutch will get plenty of use in the spring for when I don't want to carry a purse around with me. To me, the rest of the stuff is just a bonus! The info card was cool but did anyone notice theÂ errors in it? Â There were several. What's "weather resident"?? Â Â


 Thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Funny, I didn't even thoroughly read the card.. I'm going to now though lol.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Vikki120306  Congratulations on the wedding and booking your honeymoon!! SO exciting!!  I'm sure you will have a wonderful wedding day!

I received my box today and I really like everything except the ring.  The ring looks really pretty in pictures but mine doesn't have a lot of the crushed mineral. It actually only has one piece that sticks up so it doesn't have any depth, just the one piece, which makes it look odd.  Plus, it's too big. I'll never get it small enough to fit any of my fingers.  I love the scarf and the wallet/clutch will get plenty of use in the spring for when I don't want to carry a purse around with me. To me, the rest of the stuff is just a bonus!

The info card was cool but did anyone notice the errors in it?  There were several. What's "weather resident"??   
Yes!  I noticed the errors too.  There were a few of them in last month's card as well.  That stuff makes me cringe.  An occasional typo might be overlooked, but would it really be so hard to proofread before sending the boxes out?  To me, it just makes everything seem that much less polished.  Sorry, I know some people get annoyed when others are too obsessive about grammar/spelling/punctuation, but things like that drive me nuts!

OK, mini-rant over 




 

Did you get the gold or silver ring?  Has anyone gotten the silver one?


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Feb 28, 2014)

I got the silver ring and I love it! I think this is the first full piece of silver jewelry from any of my subscriptions and I wear 99% silver. I'm not counting the LuLu Frost PS bracelet in this number. The crushed mineral has a dark lavender tone to it which looks great in person. I know the penguin PJs in the background are distracting but sadly those will not be on my swap list



 





These first two SB boxes have killed the Jan and Feb boxes. I'm souring on PS very quickly with the exception of the LE boxes.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 28, 2014)

My Instagram photo was featured on the card! Cool! W1sgal, I mean who knew!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Mar 1, 2014)

> The shipping was fast. Â So I guess it is worth having the shipping charge. Â  I am glad you finally got your Jan box. Â After all the frustration, what do you think of it? Â What color clutch did you get?


 I got the blue and love it! And I absolutely love the fedora. It was what made me buy the box. So I was super anxious to finally get it after looking at it online for two months. They both were delivered today and the Jan one had been overnighted so I was impressed. I'd rather they make an 11th hour save than just write off a customer. I resubbed for March, too.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Mar 1, 2014)

These first two SB boxes have killed the Jan and Feb boxes. I'm souring on PS very quickly with the exception of the LE boxes. I dropped PS in Jan then resubbed for the half off Feb box. Was Glad for the code because it was pretty much worth $20. Where SB absolutely rocked it for the same box price. And I'm fine paying shipping so long as it arrives quickly. The amount saved by not paying it with PS equals weeks and weeks in shipping limbo. So I decided to just stick with their LE boxes. I'll be anxious to see how the resort one plays out. For $100 it could go either way. I didn't love the Neiman Marcus LE box last time. I just don't dig chevron design and it the box was filled with it ( it felt that way, lol). I really hope it's not another Jonathan Adler themed box with just home items and a random polish thrown in. At Å‚east here with SB the focus is on style, not just beauty or lifestyle (or food, hello PS - overpriced red hots and popcorn out the wazoo!)


----------



## Fashion Diva (Mar 1, 2014)

Iâ€™m trying to figure out of the polish is supposed to be an effects type. It goes on with a matte finish but thatâ€™s it. Itâ€™sâ€¦different. Not bad. Just unusual. Iâ€™m wondering if Iâ€™m missing something since it looks marbled in the bottle. Anyone?


----------



## Fashion Diva (Mar 1, 2014)

> Thanks for pointing out the cost vs Pop! I didn't even think about that. You are SO nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Thanks for the well wishes. With all this wedding planning (I'm seriously not one of those females cut out for that type of planning) the honeymoon is ALL I'm looking forward to!! I can't wait! You and your family are so luck to have traveled so much. It's a 13 day cruise we're going on and it's our second ever. The first one was a 5 day to Bermuda so I'm a little nervous about the length. I didn't have any problems on the first cruise though so I'm not too worried. All the best to you and your family  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No swap thread that I know of... This is only their second box they've sent out so I'm sure eventually if they keep getting a better rep, someone will create one at some point. But I actually have the scarf listed in my own trade list.. I'm just a little in the fence on trading it.


 The scarf would make a fab sarong in the Med ;-) just thought I'd help get you off the fence, lol!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't subscribe to this box, but I jumped in to see what you guys got this month and wow I'm jealous!

I LOVEEEE that ring. I love that it's adjustable even more because I have big fat sausage fingers. Ugh so pretty and totally my style.

I am in desperate need of a new wallet, and that one is super cute. Again: jealous!

Everything else is really lovely. Wish I could afford this subscription but it's way out of my price range right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Looking forward to seeing next month's box!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 1, 2014)

> My Instagram photo was featured on the card! Cool! W1sgal, I mean who knew!


 That's so awesome!


> The scarf would make a fab sarong in the Med ;-) just thought I'd help get you off the fence, lol!


 Okay, you are officially my go to for fashion creativeness haha. Keeping it would be easier than wading though all the swap offers on mysubscriptionaddiction.com lol.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Mar 1, 2014)

Got my box yesterday and I agree with other posts-- better than Popsugar. 

SB communication isn't very good and I got a shipping notice a day before it arrived, but overall, a nicer box. 

And, the cost is a bit higher than PS, but the tracking is far superior because they aren't using some crappy shipping service--I was able to see when it was out for delivery and when it had been delivered.

I may just stick with SB and ditch PS.

And the card is super informative, I love how they describe the item in full and then make suggestions on use. I was wondering why the pen top was the way it is lol


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 1, 2014)

Very happy with this!!! Now I am dying to know what they will do for March!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey Social Bliss ladies,  your boxes should be shipping soon, no?  Or maybe some spoilers out?


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 17, 2014)

The other boxes were shipped the last week of the month.  So I am guessing they will ship them out next Monday.  I am excited to see what they come up with this time.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Mar 17, 2014)

I've been searching for spoiler clues and so far, all I can think of is:

-Something pastel - like a bag or such, since this is a hot item/color for the season -A hair item, they're featuring the sock bun on their FB site, so it's a possibility. -Possibly another scarf -Something in Orchid, the color of the year.
It's not much but they should be posting more spoilers soon.

I ended up not cancelling PS since they released their spoiler for the scarf lol I wish they'd do that more often though so I could see if I at least really like 1 item.


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Mar 17, 2014)

Saw this on the facebook page.  If anyone's interested use code "LUCKY17" today to save $17 off the April Style Box!.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ItsASubInABox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Saw this on the facebook page.  If anyone's interested use code "LUCKY17" today to save $17 off the April Style Box!.
OH NO.... SO TEMPTED RIGHT NOW LOL


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks -- I signed up! 

Final cost for 1 box is $30.90 with the code Lucky17.  When you originally check out, it doesn't look like the code worked (it looks like you paid $48) but when I checked my bank account it was only charged $30.90.  

Code doesn't work for gifts (I was going to gift myself one box so I didn't have to remember to cancel if I didn't like it, but no such luck)


----------



## mvangundy (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks -- I signed up! 

Final cost for 1 box is $30.90 with the code Lucky17.  When you originally check out, it doesn't look like the code worked (it looks like you paid $48) but when I checked my bank account it was only charged $30.90.  

Code doesn't work for gifts (I was going to gift myself one box so I didn't have to remember to cancel if I didn't like it, but no such luck)
I did the exact same thing as you!  I was almost really mad when I saw the 48 in the subscription page!  I cannot wait.  Thanks all of you instigators!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittylasmu (Mar 17, 2014)

Has anyone cancelled their sub then tried the $17 off offer?


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 18, 2014)

SocialBliss said they will have clues in their social media  her is my guess

- Black sunglasses they showed them on several pictures. - bun holder they posted on Facebook and I saw it on their website. -pastel small purse


----------



## Kittylasmu (Mar 19, 2014)

From their picture on FB, I predict we're receiving 

Cala Bamboo 5 Piece Brush Set
Call it a hunch.


----------



## mvangundy (Mar 19, 2014)

I just subscribed to April, but you guys are still waiting for March!!! Ugh, I am so impatient!


----------



## stasi7 (Mar 21, 2014)

Can't wait to get this box! This will be my first one. When do they normally come? TIA!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can't wait to get this box! This will be my first one. When do they normally come? TIA!

They usually ship on the last week of the month.  They ship out on a Monday and people usually get them within the week.  I live in WI so get it on Wed or Thursday.  So I am guessing this will ship out next Monday 03/24.

I too am really excited.


----------



## MissSarahJo (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  From their picture on FB, I predict we're receiving 

Cala Bamboo 5 Piece Brush Set
Call it a hunch.

SocialBliss just posted a new cover photo, so I am going to see you are right!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 21, 2014)

Is there a trade thread for this box? I'm loving the wrapped up in radiance scarf, hoping to be able to trade for one


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 21, 2014)

My box shipped!  It should be here on Monday!!


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Mar 22, 2014)

Mine is expected Monday too!  So excited!!!

Stitch Fix and Nina on Friday....Social Bliss on Monday - too much good all at once!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh my goodness. I received the shipping notice too.  I should get the box on Monday.  I am going to have to intercept the mail truck down the road.  My husband will wonder what is going on when I get Social Bliss, FFF, Golden Tote and Nina Garcia all in the same day.  Yep I need to scale back.  But, for right now I am really excited.


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Mar 22, 2014)

I think I've found a picture that shows the contents of the box..... 

http://distilleryimage10.s3.amazonaws.com/b86a1ce4b0a511e3beee12a855760966_8.jpg


----------



## wisconsin gal (Mar 22, 2014)

If this is true I'm getting another 3 months!


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 22, 2014)

Great find!  I need to enlarge and see what all that is!

ETA: They changed their cover photo on FB too...


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Mar 22, 2014)

looks like the middle bag from this picture (off their facebook) is the same purse on the card from this picture


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 22, 2014)

I am in love with that bag.  I've been meaning to get one like it this season anyway, so if that's what's coming this month, I will be so happy!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 22, 2014)

Does anyone have any idea what could be in that narrow rectangular box?  I can't make out the writing on it.


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Mar 22, 2014)

Spoiler



I did a google image search for the purse and came across this... SOOOOO CUTE!!!!

http://www.purseboutique.com/cs_productpages/7984.html


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone have any idea what could be in that narrow rectangular box?  I can't make out the writing on it.
I think it is a soap or something. It says Lemon Verbena (SUCH A GREAT SCENT) but I can't make out anything else....


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 22, 2014)

Spoiler



Quote: Originally Posted by *Mary Mullikin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I think it is a soap or something. It says Lemon Verbena (SUCH A GREAT SCENT) but I can't make out anything else....


I think it's by a company called "South of France"

http://www.southoffrancebodycare.com/catalog/Bar-Soaps/Lemon_Verbena_Travel

Brushes are from here:

http://www.calaproduct.com/shop/shop_goodsview.asp?Top=90&amp;Steps=000900009100093&amp;g_code=2010121905010&amp;submenuheader=3


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my goodness. I received the shipping notice too.  I should get the box on Monday.  I am going to have to intercept the mail truck down the road.  My husband will wonder what is going on when I get Social Bliss, FFF, Golden Tote and Nina Garcia all in the same day.  Yep I need to scale back.  But, for right now I am really excited.
I ended up receiving the FFF and Nina Garcia on Saturday.  So Monday I won't look as much like a subscription addict getting Social Bliss and Golden Tote. Ha!

Love seeing the spoilers you guys have posted.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mary Mullikin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler



I did a google image search for the purse and came across this... SOOOOO CUTE!!!!

http://www.purseboutique.com/cs_productpages/7984.html

   


 

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler



I think it's by a company called "South of France"
http://www.southoffrancebodycare.com/catalog/Bar-Soaps/Lemon_Verbena_Travel

Brushes are from here:
http://www.calaproduct.com/shop/shop_goodsview.asp?Top=90&amp;Steps=000900009100093&amp;g_code=2010121905010&amp;submenuheader=3


 
Thanks for posting the links.  Great detective work.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Mar 23, 2014)

More detailed shots of purse, ehh, not as excited, but that's because of its size. Going to make most of it and give it a try


----------



## azqt7 (Mar 24, 2014)

Eeek! There's an unboxing on YouTube! Im mobile so can't post the link. Edit: hope this link works


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 24, 2014)

Someone posted a photo on instagram.  I am supposed to get the box today.  So excited!

SPOILER ALERT!!!

http://statigr.am/p/683330665842832007_22758163


----------



## wisconsin gal (Mar 24, 2014)

Delivered! Too bad I'm at work.... (Cough)


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm actually home sick today.  But I don't get my mail until after 4 anyway, sigh.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Mar 24, 2014)

Wonder what color the pocket will be


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 24, 2014)

My SB box was delivered.  Yay!  I really like it.  It is the same as the instagram photo I posted in the spoiler earlier.  I will wait to give my 2 cents until more people receive their boxes.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 24, 2014)

Ugh, it's 5:00 and still no sign of the mailman.  Not cool, USPS.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 24, 2014)

Missing item

The Melie Bianco Mattie Bag is missing the should strap.  I sent them an e-mail asking for it.  I noticed online the $95 version says the strap is included.  They list the item for $80.  I wonder if they purposely did not include the shoulder strap.  Seems odd not to have it.  I hope they find it was missing and send it to me.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Mar 24, 2014)

Pics Spoiler


----------



## wisconsin gal (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




 
 
Did you get the shoulder strap with the bag?


----------



## wisconsin gal (Mar 24, 2014)

No strap, it's smaller than that one we saw on the webpage IMHO


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 24, 2014)

I just got a response from SocialBliss that the shoulder strap does not come with the bag.  The designer made these purses specifically for SB without the strap.  I won't use it as often without the strap.  So this will be more of a fun outing bag.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No strap, it's smaller than that one we saw on the webpage IMHO
I didn't realize it was smaller.  So then it really is a SB exclusive.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Mar 24, 2014)

It's very interesting and I thinks it's better than what we saw online. The petite version with this color is better.


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's very interesting and I thinks it's better than what we saw online. The petite version with this color is better.
Just got mine too - Look us Wisconsin girls get something on the first day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I agree 100% like the smaller version.  I would like the shoulder strap included - but this will force me to use it as an actually handbag which is the look I like (I'd get lazy with the shoulder strap).   I got the biege-y pink version - I was hoping for the lighter color, but I think I'll like this one just fine.

I'm just going to assume everyone has seen all the other spoilers at this point, if not stop reading.

I actually like the headband - it's staying on my head (most wrap around types slip right off my odd shaped head) and is thin enough with my thin hair, it still is working.  Color me surprised.....


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Mar 24, 2014)

Could the strap possibly be hiding inside the bag anywhere?


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ItsASubInABox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Could the strap possibly be hiding inside the bag anywhere?
Nope - its definitely not included.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Mar 24, 2014)

Headband surprised me too. I tried it with bow near my ear, thinking classy style of the 50's? Not sure in the time frame I'm thinking of, but placement improves the look IMHO


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Mar 24, 2014)

Great minds! I did the same with the bow!!


----------



## Dabrams107 (Mar 24, 2014)

While this box does look to be pretty amazing, I am a little disappointed there is no shoulder strap. Had there been, this would probably be the most mind blowing lifestyle box ever.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 24, 2014)

So the mailman finally showed up around 6 this evening.  No box, even though it was out for delivery today.  Then, a few minutes after I came back inside empty handed, I got an email from Social Bliss saying my box had been delivered!  Sure enough, on the tracking, it is marked as delivered.  However...it's definitely not here.  Ugh, I am not happy.  I really hope the box appears tomorrow.


----------



## Kristen27 (Mar 25, 2014)

That happened to one of my other box subs too. Since that tracking email is auto generated, I think there's something where the mailman scans it wrong. I called my post office to check and they said it was out next day. And thank goodness it was.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Mar 25, 2014)

Trying to picture pocket book with and without shoulder strap. I'm a shoulder bag girl (not long strap gal) myself. It'll take some getting used to, but IMHO the strap may have made it look dated with the pastel color. I'm liking it. Different and stylish.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 25, 2014)

Got my box!  I like the purse.  I got the pink one, which I'm happy about.  I'm fine with just using the top handle for now, but I think I might look into buying a shoulder strap from eBay or something.  With a shoulder strap, I'd use that bag all the time.  The brush set is nice--I can always use more makeup brushes, and the roll is cute and handy.  The headband is pretty, although I couldn't figure out where to put the bow without looking ridiculous.  I tried to untie it and realized that the bow part is actually detachable--so now I will wear it without the bow, and I like it much better.  I'll probably tie the bow onto the purse, which will be even better.  The lip balm is always useful, and I like the smell of the soap.  I do wish it were a regular bar, rather than hotel-sized, but if I think of it as an "extra", I'm fine with it.  

Overall, this wasn't my favorite SB box (that would be last month's), but I do like it, and I'll use everything I got!

Also, this is silly, but is anyone else just a bit disappointed that there weren't macarons included in the box?  I know they'd be tricky to ship without crumbling into pieces, but still!  I don't usually care to get food items in sub boxes, but I love macarons!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Also, this is silly, but is anyone else just a bit disappointed that there weren't macarons included in the box?  I know they'd be tricky to ship without crumbling into pieces, but still!  I don't usually care to get food items in sub boxes, but I love macarons!

I was secretly hoping they would send macaroons too.


----------



## Babs28 (Mar 25, 2014)

I am really glad that I skipped this month!  I don't really like anything in the box and I have LOVED all the boxes so far.  I'm super happy everyone else is enjoying their boxes!  Awesomeness!!!


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 26, 2014)

Just a heads up! If you are wishing this had a strap, e-mail Social Bliss and let them know you want one. It's $4 and you'll need to give them authorization to charge your card and the color of your bag. I heard they are making it available as a "must have" item to subscribers!


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just a heads up! If you are wishing this had a strap, e-mail Social Bliss and let them know you want one. It's $4 and you'll need to give them authorization to charge your card and the color of your bag. I heard they are making it available as a "must have" item to subscribers!
Thanks for the heads up!  I just emailed them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gail Lake (Mar 26, 2014)

I received the Ivory Bag


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 27, 2014)

> I received the Ivory Bag


 PMd you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittylasmu (Mar 27, 2014)

OMGoodness! I won the Trending Tuesday Metallic Chic Box Clutch! It's the first thing I've won online, how cool is that?


----------



## Dabrams107 (Mar 27, 2014)

Has anyone else tried to contact Melie Bianco directly to purchase a shoulder strap for their bag? I did and was told I had to speak to Socialbliss about it since they have the bags, (funnily enough the rep said she had no idea why Socialbliss didn't include the shoulder strap).  She did take my information and asked what color bag I had saying she would pass it on to Socialbliss. She also said a few others who received the Socialbliss bag had been inquiring about purchasing a shoulder strap.

I am sending an email to Socialbliss as well for good measure. I really like this bag but, would I absolutely LOVE it if I could get a matching shoulder strap. 

EDIT: Oops just saw Jennifer's earlier post! Hopefully I will get my strap!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittylasmu (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dabrams107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone else tried to contact Melie Bianco directly to purchase a shoulder strap for their bag? I did and was told I had to speak to Socialbliss about it since they have the bags, (funnily enough the rep said she had no idea why Socialbliss didn't include the shoulder strap).  She did take my information and asked what color bag I had saying she would pass it on to Socialbliss. She also said a few others who received the Socialbliss bag had been inquiring about purchasing a shoulder strap.

I am sending an email to Socialbliss as well for good measure. I really like this bag but, would I absolutely LOVE it if I could get a matching shoulder strap. 

EDIT: Oops just saw Jennifer's earlier post! Hopefully I will get my strap!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I talked with Socialbliss today. They have put in an order for straps for the bags and will sell them to those who want them for $4 each, you simply need to email them with the color of your bag. I was told I had until 4/28 to inform them if I wanted a strap or not. Apparently the demand for straps was pretty high, or so they told me.


----------



## Dabrams107 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you! Just sent the email to Socialbiss! 

Congrats on winning the bag btw!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Mar 27, 2014)

You are welcome and thank _you_!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 27, 2014)

i just received an e-mail with the tracking number for the shoulder strap.  I am blown away that they decided to coordinate sending straps to everyone.  I am really impressed with Social Bliss' customer service.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 27, 2014)

Jealous of your bags! Maybe I should sub to this afterall. Enablers!


----------



## Jaqinator (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi everyone. I recently subscribed a few weeks back with that $17 off code, for the April Box. I'm just wondering, is this normal? It says I was billed on November 30, -0001 and that the next payment is on January 1, 0000. Uhm.


----------



## mvangundy (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## naturalactions (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  




  

 I wonder if this will be the fuzzy socks that they sent out for referrals this past month.


----------



## Dabrams107 (Mar 31, 2014)

Just received my shoulder strap in the mail today!! Now the bag is perfection. Excellent CS Socialbliss!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 31, 2014)

I received the strap today too.  I really love that Social Bliss heard their customers and made a strap available to us.  And shipped them out so quickly.  Now I can use the bag with and without the strap.

And to have to the extra surprise for current customers is great.

This is my favorite subscription.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 31, 2014)

Okay, I already feel guilty, but I got suckered in by the SURPRISEME coupon code. I have been doing really well resisting, but I have been wanting to try this box forever. Although if it's a code for new and current subbers....it isn't really much of an extra item, is it? If everyone is eligible it just becomes an "item" in my mind. I don't mind, it just seems a bit silly. Anyway, I will probably cancel after the one box, I just had to give this one a try!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I already feel guilty, but I got suckered in by the SURPRISEME coupon code. I have been doing really well resisting, but I have been wanting to try this box forever. Although if it's a code for new and current subbers....it isn't really much of an extra item, is it? If everyone is eligible it just becomes an "item" in my mind. I don't mind, it just seems a bit silly. Anyway, I will probably cancel after the one box, I just had to give this one a try!
Don't feel guilty.  It is a nice gift to yourself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Since I already subscribe, I like that I am not missing out on something that I could have gotten being a new subscriber.  I think of it as a way to promote to gain new customers while still taking care of their current customers.


----------



## robyn0409 (Mar 31, 2014)

I hope the extra isn't those socks lol I am so pissed I missed the $17 off code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stasi7 (Mar 31, 2014)

What's the supriseme code? I haven't heard about it. TIA!


----------



## mvangundy (Mar 31, 2014)

> What's the supriseme code? I haven't heard about it. TIA!


 If you're already subscribed, sign into your account and find the box where it says add promo code and add the code to get an extra item in Aprils box! But you have to do it before midnight tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stasi7 (Mar 31, 2014)

> If you're already subscribed, sign into your account and find the box where it says add promo code and add the code to get an extra item in Aprils box! But you have to do it before midnight tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ok, thanks!!


----------



## robyn0409 (Mar 31, 2014)

I caved and joined!


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 1, 2014)

> I caved and joined!


 Me too! I didn't know about the $17 code until today, so I totally missed that one. The March box was so good, I just had to try this box out. I hate that you have to pay so much for shipping though.


----------



## AGirlNamedShawn (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Ladies-Is there a swap page for the March Socialbliss box?


----------



## Blonde vixen (Apr 1, 2014)

> I caved and joined![/quote Me too!! I hope it doesn't go downhill now that I signed up for three months.


----------



## robyn0409 (Apr 1, 2014)

I know with my luck the 4th month will be a total letdown and the free gift will be crap lol


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 1, 2014)

> Just received my shoulder strap in the mail today!! Now the bag is perfection. Excellent CS Socialbliss!


 It looks great! I'm so excited. I didn't get this box, but was able to swap with someone for the blush bag. I don't usually like pink, but for some reason I'm drawn to this pink color. I just hope it holds my ipad mini and all my other stuff. I had to go for it and subscribe to social bliss after this box. I hate to pay that much in shipping, but the last two months have been impressive. Question: are we supposed to set up profiles to impact what box we get or are they always the same for everyone?


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It looks great! I'm so excited. I didn't get this box, but was able to swap with someone for the blush bag. I don't usually like pink, but for some reason I'm drawn to this pink color. I just hope it holds my ipad mini and all my other stuff.

I had to go for it and subscribe to social bliss after this box. I hate to pay that much in shipping, but the last two months have been impressive.

Question: are we supposed to set up profiles to impact what box we get or are they always the same for everyone?
There isn't any profile that you have to fill out.  There have been some color variations like with the purses in March and the rings in February, but otherwise all the items are the same in each box.  

This is a great box.  The items in January's box weren't all to my taste, but I could tell that it had potential, and I haven't been disappointed since!  I don't like paying shipping either, but at least we get what we pay for.  Social Bliss ships via USPS Priority Mail, so it usually only takes 2-3 days to get all the way to me on the East Coast from California.  That's definitely not something we can ever say for PopSugar or FedEx SmartPost...


----------



## robyn0409 (Apr 4, 2014)

I would love that bag if it was black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 4, 2014)

I got my shoulder strap today, and now the bag is perfect.  Love it!


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Apr 7, 2014)

IS there a swap thread for this? If not- is there anyone who'd be interseted in swapping their white bag for the pink one? Please PM me or let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 7, 2014)

> IS there a swap thread for this? If not- is there anyone who'd be interseted in swapping their white bag for the pink one? Please PM me or let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you!


 Not that I'm aware of. You could also try my subscription addiciton's swaps, but I believe there is a waiting list before you can participate.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for responding. I've got an account at MSA but no luck there in getting someone to swap for the white! Thanks anyways.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 7, 2014)

For those of you who missed the code last time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> TODAY ONLY (4/7).


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 7, 2014)

I've tried and tried to sign up at this place!  It always rejects my card, no matter what kind of card it is.  Oo.  Maybe its my browser.  Im gonna try again in Firefox instead of Chrome.

ETA: nope, still doesn't work.  I'm stumped.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 7, 2014)

I just subscribed really excited. When  do your boxes normally ship each month.   I really hope I can get in on this month


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've tried and tried to sign up at this place!  It always rejects my card, no matter what kind of card it is.  Oo.  Maybe its my browser.  Im gonna try again in Firefox instead of Chrome.

ETA: nope, still doesn't work.  I'm stumped.
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Between the Nina Garcia box and this one, I think your credit card companies are conspiring to help you save your money. XD


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just subscribed really excited. When  do your boxes normally ship each month.   I really hope I can get in on this month
I looked at their FAQ and apparently if you order before the 15th, you get that month's box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

*Q: When can I expect my first shipment?*

A: You can expect your first shipment at the end of the month if you ordered your box before the 15th of that month. If you ordered your box after the 15th of that month, you will receive your box at the end of the following month. 

(https://socialbliss.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/201605516-Billing)


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Between the Nina Garcia box and this one, I think your credit card companies are conspiring to help you save your money. XD
I know right!  So the Nina Garcia one, I just made a new account and it worked (and it wasnt just me!) just fine!

This one, I have no idea.  I was hoping your referral code would be the magic wand but negative.  Restarted, nothing.  So I emailed them and said WTF! Take my money! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also... what *does* the box say??

Also, that tagline made you automatically cool, imo.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know right!  So the Nina Garcia one, I just made a new account and it worked (and it wasnt just me!) just fine!

This one, I have no idea.  I was hoping your referral code would be the magic wand but negative.  Restarted, nothing.  So I emailed them and said WTF! Take my money! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also... what *does* the box say??

Also, that tagline made you automatically cool, imo.
Haha, hopefully they'll be awesome and honor the code for you since you emailed them about this today! I don't think I've ever heard of a company's website denying someone's payment after so many attempts! 

LOL thank you!



 I was trying to think of a tagline and it just so happened that I had bought a fox ring tree from Baublebar that arrived the very same day. So I thought I'd try to be witty and replace fox with box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I looked at their FAQ and apparently if you order before the 15th, you get that month's box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Q: When can I expect my first shipment?*

A: You can expect your first shipment at the end of the month if you ordered your box before the 15th of that month. If you ordered your box after the 15th of that month, you will receive your box at the end of the following month.

(https://socialbliss.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/201605516-Billing)
awesome   !!   thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Apr 8, 2014)

> For those of you who missed the code last time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> TODAY ONLY (4/7).


 Thanks! Can we add more than one code to our account?


----------



## MsBLittleton (Apr 8, 2014)

I believe the "small print" says no combining



> Thanks! Can we add more than one code to our account?


----------



## wldflowur13 (Apr 8, 2014)

Is there a social bliss trade thread? I would love to trade for the wallet from last month and the handbag from this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is there a social bliss trade thread? I would love to trade for the wallet from last month and the handbag from this month






Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  IS there a swap thread for this? If not- is there anyone who'd be interseted in swapping their white bag for the pink one? Please PM me or let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you!

I made a swap thread for Social Bliss!  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/142225/social-bliss-box-swaps


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yay thank you!


----------



## mvangundy (Apr 9, 2014)

Yaaaaay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mvangundy (Apr 9, 2014)

Just announced "We've raised the bar with one more product this month. #TheStyleBox for April is now worth over $200!!"


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 9, 2014)

so excited its my first month when do they normally ship


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yaaaaay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  




That is awesome.  I wonder what will be in the April box.  I am really loving Social Bliss.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just announced "We've raised the bar with one more product this month. #TheStyleBox for April is now worth over $200!!"
WHAAAT? Over $200???? Wow, it was only over $150 when I signed up with the surpriseme2 code a couple of days ago. O___O


----------



## mvangundy (Apr 9, 2014)

> WHAAAT? Over $200???? Wow, it was only over $150 when I signed up with the surpriseme2 code a couple of days ago. O___O


 I know!! I'm so excited and anxious to see what will be in this box, it's my first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know!! I'm so excited and anxious to see what will be in this box, it's my first




It's my first month too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's to hoping for awesome items!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Does anyone think there might be another code released before sign up date lapses? This will be my first box and I missed the surprise me code.


----------



## mvangundy (Apr 9, 2014)

> Does anyone think there might be another code released before sign up date lapses? This will be my first box and I missed the surprise me code.


 I don't know, but I think everyone will get the "surprise" item. I think that's why they are advertising that the box will be worth $200 this month with a recently added item.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 9, 2014)

> I don't know, but I think everyone will get the "surprise" item. I think that's why they are advertising that the box will be worth $200 this month with a recently added item.


 I think you are right! I am taking the plunge lol


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Does anyone know if you get charged right away or before it ships?


----------



## mvangundy (Apr 9, 2014)

I got charged right away, I ordered Aprils box on march 17tg.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 9, 2014)

I got charged when I joined


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have had my first experience with their customer service and it was awesome! Before I ordered, I emailed them and asked if they might be releasing any new codes as I was a new subscriber, they emailed me back (within 20 min) and explained they would not be. They did make a special code using my initials for the surprise me gift. I was stunned. It might be a small gift but it totally made my day! So that leaves me to wonder if the surprise me gift is really included in the price of $200 if they had to make a special code for me to apply it to my account.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have had my first experience with their customer service and it was awesome! Before I ordered, I emailed them and asked if they might be releasing any new codes as I was a new subscriber, they emailed me back (within 20 min) and explained they would not be. They did make a special code using my initials for the surprise me gift. I was stunned. It might be a small gift but it totally made my day! So that leaves me to wonder if the surprise me gift is really included in the price of $200 if they had to make a special code for me to apply it to my account.
wow that was really sweet


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 9, 2014)

They also emailed me back after I used the code so I knew it worked. I have been subbing for over a year with popsugar and I think we might break up for awhile. I'm not cheating just "exploring my options". LoL. I will still sub to PS from time to time but I have really loved the boxes social has been putting out.


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 9, 2014)

So, I joined and purchased a gift box for myself immediately after joining before I saw the confirmation email for my account. It doesn't show any purchases on my account. Did anyone else have that happen when they joined or gifted a box? I always buy gift subs because I hate being charged on the first of each month, I'd rather buy it when I know I have the money there. I wish I could have gotten last months box but this one's value seems super promising. I just hope my order isn't just floating around their server since it's not linked to my account.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Is there a section on your account that says gift box? I know that when I purchased my popsugar as a gift it was located in a different section.


----------



## Imberis (Apr 10, 2014)

I just subscribed! I've heard of this box in passing, and saw that super cute bag from last month on someone's blog, but the price point kind of threw me off. However, $40 for $200 worth of stuff is a good deal. I wish I had read this thread before I subscribed. I couldn't find a coupon anywhere, but oh well.

Edit to add: I did the same thing as @smartinoff, and I can't find my purchase, either. It's not under "my purchases" and I'm not sure where else to look. Maybe I'll just e-mail them. They already charged my credit card, but I didn't get an e-mail receipt, either.


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just subscribed! I've heard of this box in passing, and saw that super cute bag from last month on someone's blog, but the price point kind of threw me off. However, $40 for $200 worth of stuff is a good deal. I wish I had read this thread before I subscribed. I couldn't find a coupon anywhere, but oh well.

Edit to add: I did the same thing as @smartinoff, and I can't find my purchase, either. It's not under "my purchases" and I'm not sure where else to look. Maybe I'll just e-mail them. They already charged my credit card, but I didn't get an e-mail receipt, either.

Yeah, the only copy of my receipt is one that I bookmarked, thank goodness I did that lol I guess I should email them, too. I don't see anywhere on the site for gift purchases. I am really excited about this box so I hope it's just a new subscription service glitch.


----------



## Imberis (Apr 10, 2014)

I just looked at the FAQs on their website about gift purchases, and it says, "It is suggested to order the gift subscription 2 months in advance." Now I'm scared I made a mistake in ordering a gift sub. Yikes. Hopefully they sort it out.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 10, 2014)

I would email them then just in case. I was going to do the gift sub also but I couldn't find a promo code option for that one. So I went for the regular sub.


----------



## Imberis (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would email them then just in case. I was going to do the gift sub also but I couldn't find a promo code option for that one. So I went for the regular sub.


I sent them an e-mail asking about having no receipt, not being able to find my purchase on the site, and coupon codes. I feel bad for whoever has to answer me. LoL


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 10, 2014)

Which email did you use [email protected] or [email protected] ?


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just looked at the FAQs on their website about gift purchases, and it says, "It is suggested to order the gift subscription 2 months in advance." Now I'm scared I made a mistake in ordering a gift sub. Yikes. Hopefully they sort it out.
I just saw this post. I'm definitely emailing cause I want April's box. AHHH i hope their cs is as good as people say!


----------



## Imberis (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Which email did you use [email protected] or [email protected] ? 
Sorry! I used the first one. I hope they're fast, too.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 10, 2014)

That is the email I used also. This is my first box so I am not sure but it looked like you could not use a coupon code of you chose the gift option. At least I couldn't find it. As for a 2 month notice ugh I hope not!


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 10, 2014)

Darnit, I used the second one....I'll see if they respond tomorrow, if not, I'll use the other email. lol I got nervous and had to send an email immediately once I read your other post! Fingers crossed we get this months box! I did get an email a couple days ago about April's box being available to sub to, SO as long as our orders aren't floating in internet oblivion, I really think we'll get this month. lol


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 10, 2014)

They already responded and said they have their dev team working on the site problem but that i am in the system and will be getting the April box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They already responded and said they have their dev team working on the site problem but that i am in the system and will be getting the April box!






They said the same thing to me, too. I'm excited. Glad they have fast customer service response!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 10, 2014)

I love how they made me feel important and that my business mattered to them. They followed up with me again today to let me know everything processed smoothly. I am glad I went for the regular sub. It's those little communications that make all the difference for me.


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They also emailed me back after I used the code so I knew it worked. I have been subbing for over a year with popsugar and I think we might break up for awhile. I'm not cheating just "exploring my options". LoL. I will still sub to PS from time to time but I have really loved the boxes social has been putting out.

I'm feeling the same way! I love my psmh sub but this box is more "up my alley" and it could be a good enough replacement for little black bag, too. I really wish I would have known about social bliss in January, their February and March boxes would have both been huge wins for me.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm feeling the same way! I love my psmh sub but this box is more "up my alley" and it could be a good enough replacement for little black bag, too. I really wish I would have known about social bliss in January, their February and March boxes would have both been huge wins for me.
Me too I am sorry I missed the other months.   They seem so awesome


----------



## Imberis (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm feeling the same way! I love my psmh sub but this box is more "up my alley" and it could be a good enough replacement for little black bag, too. I really wish I would have known about social bliss in January, their February and March boxes would have both been huge wins for me. 

Ditto. March's box looked amazing. I hope this month is just as good.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 11, 2014)

I am so excited for this box! I can't wait! The end of the month seems like so long away!


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm obsessed with the Melie Bianco bag from March and now I'm kicking myself for not subscribing in January when I first had the chance, lol. So now this box is tempting me, but I'm stuck with PopSugar until October.

Please talk me out of Social Bliss Tell me I don't need it, hehe.

ETA: Oh for friggity frack's sake. SB just changed their FB cover page! Do I spy a clutch? If that's in April's box, I don't think I can resist. Or am I already too late for April?


----------



## Kittylasmu (Apr 11, 2014)

New FB page pic. The brushes and polish we've already got in past boxes.

One item maybe:

http://www.toofaced.com/p/mascaras/better-than-sex-mascara/    
I can't tell the rest. If they send us a bag every month I'm going to have one heck of a collection.


----------



## Carcolery (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm obsessed with the Melie Bianco bag from March and now I'm kicking myself for not subscribing in January when I first had the chance, lol. So now this box is tempting me, but I'm stuck with PopSugar until October.

Please talk me out of Social Bliss Tell me I don't need it, hehe.

ETA: Oh for friggity frack's sake. SB just changed their FB cover page! Do I spy a clutch? If that's in April's box, I don't think I can resist. Or am I already too late for April?
I just ordered today and emailed CS to make sure I was getting Aprils, they said I am.  I also noticed the FB page.  I'm wondering which of those items could be spoilers?


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Carcolery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered today and emailed CS to make sure I was getting Aprils, they said I am.  I also noticed the FB page.  I'm wondering which of those items could be spoilers?

Great to know, thanks Were you able to use the SURPRISEME2 code?


----------



## Carcolery (Apr 11, 2014)

> Great to know, thanks Were you able to use the SURPRISEME2 code?


No, but I asked about it in my email and she said she would apply it to my account.


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Carcolery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No, but I asked about it in my email and she said she would apply it to my account.

Awesome Thanks!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Apr 11, 2014)

Socialbliss has AMAZING customer service--seriously amazing. I get really personal treatment and they are willing to go the extra mile.

Can't say the same for slow slow super duper slow PS who I am currently upset with. To the point of just dropping them and making SB my go to!


----------



## marigoldsue (Apr 11, 2014)

Do they have a referral program?


----------



## Kittylasmu (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes--they do. You invite a friend and if they sub you get $10.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New FB page pic. The brushes and polish we've already got in past boxes.

One item maybe:


http://www.toofaced.com/p/mascaras/better-than-sex-mascara/    
I can't tell the rest. If they send us a bag every month I'm going to have one heck of a collection.

Oh that might be one of the items.  Your post made me spend the last 20 minutes looking at the Social Bliss Facebook page and their website.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh no Mrs! I hope you enjoyed those 20 minutes though!

I tried looking for that gloss but couldn't find that shape with a gold lid. And we got the polish 2 months ago and the brushes last month (that blush brush is SO soft)


----------



## Imberis (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New FB page pic. The brushes and polish we've already got in past boxes.

One item maybe:


http://www.toofaced.com/p/mascaras/better-than-sex-mascara/    
I can't tell the rest. If they send us a bag every month I'm going to have one heck of a collection.

You're right about the spoiler item! I don't know what the bag in that picture on Facebook is, but it looks cute from what I can see. I've been looking for a new clutch. A few days ago they posted, "What's your #1 accessory for a night out?" I wonder if "night on the town" is the theme or I'm just looking for any kind of spoiler? LoL


----------



## Kittylasmu (Apr 11, 2014)

OOH! I just got an email from SB - I had asked if I could partake of the Surprise me code and even though it was expired they put me on the list.

THEN she said, "No prob! Be prepared, we may be sending them early! "

EEEEEEE! I wonder if she means the box or the special pressie, or both, yay!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no Mrs! I hope you enjoyed those 20 minutes though!

I tried looking for that gloss but couldn't find that shape with a gold lid. And we got the polish 2 months ago and the brushes last month (that blush brush is SO soft)
I did enjoy the 20 minutes.  I LOVE the brushes.  

I saw the gold ring items (left side on the FB page) on their main site last month.  I loved the look of them.  I can't find them on their site now.  And since they added a ring to February, I am not sure they will add another ring.  The item on the lower right corner looks like a necklace or bracelet.  The purse looks fantastic.  So clutch with chain strap, mascara, gloss, jewelry....
And now I have spent another 20 minutes.... All worth it.  Love Social Bliss.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OOH! I just got an email from SB - I had asked if I could partake of the Surprise me code and even though it was expired they put me on the list.

THEN she said, "No prob! Be prepared, we may be sending them early! "

EEEEEEE! I wonder if she means the box or the special pressie, or both, yay!
Oh my goodness...oh my goodness...EARLY????  I just thought ok it won't come until the week of the 21st or later.  Now it might be earlier?  Oh how fun.  I would bet they will send them together.


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 11, 2014)

Man! Days like today, I wish I had my facebook account so I could actually click on stuff and comment on their fb page! I did get to see the cover photo and I love that dark blue bag! And I always love mascara! It's the one makeup item I really know how to use lol


----------



## MsBLittleton (Apr 11, 2014)

> OOH! I just got an email from SB - I had asked if I could partake of the Surprise me code and even though it was expired they put me on the list. THEN she said, "No prob! Be prepared, we may be sending them early! " EEEEEEE! I wonder if she means the box or the special pressie, or both, yay!


I hope the box but I mean either would be cool! This is my first SB box and only box that would come late month so I would have filled the time in betweeny other boxes shut I hope night on the town is the theme!


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Socialbliss has AMAZING customer service--seriously amazing. I get really personal treatment and they are willing to go the extra mile.

Can't say the same for slow slow super duper slow PS who I am currently upset with. To the point of just dropping them and making SB my go to!

Lol, that's what I was afraid of, that SB's so good that I can't pass it up. Pretty good "problem" to have though! I love that their customer service seems great!

If I hadn't have subscribed to PS for a year like I did, I would have unsubscribed a while ago and only purchased boxes as they released codes. As it is though I'm locked in for nearly the rest of this year and I get screwed over almost monthly with the codes they come out with that don't apply to current subscribers who can't cancel. PS really annoys me sometimes.


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 11, 2014)

Who does social bliss ship with?


----------



## Kittylasmu (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Lol, that's what I was afraid of, that SB's so good that I can't pass it up. Pretty good "problem" to have though! I love that their customer service seems great!

If I hadn't have subscribed to PS for a year like I did, I would have unsubscribed a while ago and only purchased boxes as they released codes. As it is though I'm locked in for nearly the rest of this year and I get screwed over almost monthly with the codes they come out with that don't apply to current subscribers who can't cancel. PS really annoys me sometimes.
I feel you--I got 'glitched' out of ordering April and am now waiting May and let me tell you, I REALLY wanted April. I suggested Caldrea to them like a million times and now it's there along with a great bag and other fun stuff and all I got from them was, we apologize. Come on! Your site is messed up and the customer gets punished? 

Yeah--that kind of CS not to mention the ridiculous wait to just get a response is why I'm questioning staying.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Who does social bliss ship with?
Smartpost which means you can actually track it the whole way. Worth the extra few bucks imo.

Sorry--USPS, but still-better than DHL or other slow boat shipments. Last month I got mine in 2 days (I don't count the label creation, I count from when it was received to ship out). That's pretty darn fast and I am almost about as north in CA as you can get so some things are a little slow to get here.


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Smartpost which means you can actually track it the whole way. Worth the extra few bucks imo.

Sorry--USPS, but still-better than DHL or other slow boat shipments. Last month I got mine in 2 days (I don't count the label creation, I count from when it was received to ship out). That's pretty darn fast and I am almost about as north in CA as you can get so some things are a little slow to get here.
They actually ship USPS Priority Mail!  PopSugar uses FedEx Smart Post.


----------



## chocolatte (Apr 11, 2014)

I have been stalking this thread and admiring the boxes for months!! I finally just subscribed and I'm hoping I will be able to get April's box. I just emailed them to check  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 11, 2014)

Yay for USPS! I'm getting so excited! It would be nice to get my box around the same time as everyone else. Fedex likes to send my stuff on a tour of the country...I really don't see how that "saves time/money" for them.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Socialbliss commented on one of the new pictures posted. Someone asked if it was a spoiler pic, they replied maybe or maybe not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm going to guess that's a yes! I really want that blue bag!


----------



## mvangundy (Apr 12, 2014)

> Socialbliss commented on one of the new pictures posted. Someone asked if it was a spoiler pic, they replies maybe or maybe not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm going to guess that a yes! I really want that blue bag!


 I agree! I want that bag and the rings and am so excited for this boxxxxx eeeek!


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Socialbliss commented on one of the new pictures posted. Someone asked if it was a spoiler pic, they replied maybe or maybe not




. I'm going to guess that's a yes! I really want that blue bag!
Ha! That was actually me that asked about that on their FB. I really hope what looks like a clutch is part of the box.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I hope they release more spoilers soon. I read their comment that they would start releasing hints. I can't wait for this box!!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope they release more spoilers soon. I read their comment that they would start releasing hints. I can't wait for this box!!
*impatiently waits for spoilers* XD


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 12, 2014)

i'm wanting this box but i don't want a friggin fedora type situation to happen!decisions decisions


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm wanting this box but i don't want a friggin fedora type situation to happen!decisions decisions
I'm hoping they don't send out any more fedoras either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I think you'll find that it's pretty easy to swap Social Bliss items if it's not something you personally like!


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm wanting this box but i don't want a friggin fedora type situation to happen!decisions decisions

I was afraid of the same thing but since that was the first box and the last two were pretty awesome, I'm hoping they learned their lesson! lol I have a really good feeling that they are a sub on the way up and hopefully away from fedoras...lol


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 12, 2014)

sweet! i really liked everything else i saw.


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope they release more spoilers soon. I read their comment that they would start releasing hints. I can't wait for this box!!
Dangit, I'm gonna have to reactivate my fb page, or maybe not as long as y'all keep me posted on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If only I could bring myself to delete my mother in law on there....lol Do they do spoilers on instagram or twitter?


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm not sure about Instagram or twitter but I am stalking their Facebook page like it's my job. I will report if I see anything on it!


----------



## KayEss (Apr 13, 2014)

> Dangit, I'm gonna have to reactivate my fb page, or maybe not as long as y'all keep me posted on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If only I could bring myself to delete my mother in law on there....lol Do they do spoilers on instagram or twitter?


 I'm sure you know this already, but you can block people from seeing your posts by adding them to your "restricted" list and you can block their posts from showing up on your feed too. Maybe this doesn't solve the problem but it's pretty much like blocking them, just without them knowing (I've done it)! But we will definitely keep you posted regardless.


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 13, 2014)

SB is by far my fav subscription box! With the news that this box will be worth over $200! I've been speculating hard. I know we'll get a bag ,but will it be a clutch, a tote, a crossbody, the possibilities are endless. The only question is what will be the other items...


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm sure you know this already, but you can block people from seeing your posts by adding them to your "restricted" list and you can block their posts from showing up on your feed too. Maybe this doesn't solve the problem but it's pretty much like blocking them, just without them knowing (I've done it)! But we will definitely keep you posted regardless.
I really should just restrict her but she'd find some way to still message me about my housekeeping skills. Heck, she'd probably snail mail her critiques to me lol I had to get off of fb because she was making so many backhanded comments on everything I posted. It's almost easier to get rid of fb than to deal with her if she finds out I restricted her negative @ss lol even though I miss out on a lot, too. 

Back to social bliss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So what do we predict will be in the box? I'm hoping for that cute purse in the fb pic, maybe some sunnies (cause my dog just ate mine) and some beauty item. I really hope they don't play on the theme of "april showers" cause it never rains here lol


----------



## MsBLittleton (Apr 13, 2014)

I've been in FB since early last month and so I haven't seen their FB posts! So I'm basing my opinion off of ther IG, I'm guessing 1. Clutch 2. Arm Cuff or statement necklace 3. Metallic eye or nail polish Wish they could do: 1. Hot night out shoe 2. Party dress


----------



## marigoldsue (Apr 14, 2014)

If anyone is on the fence for April, you might want to decide today.  I was just asking if they would apply the SURPRISEME2 code and if I signed up today if I would still get the April box.  She told me today might be the last day for April, so to get my order in by midnight.


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If anyone is on the fence for April, you might want to decide today.  I was just asking if they would apply the SURPRISEME2 code and if I signed up today if I would still get the April box.  She told me today might be the last day for April, so to get my order in by midnight.

I'm actually sitting here just trying to decide whether or not to go for April, hehe. So they said they _would_ apply SURPRISEME2 or...?


----------



## patentlyvee (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

I'm actually sitting here just trying to decide whether or not to go for April, hehe. So they said they _would_ apply SURPRISEME2 or...?
I was on the fence as well, so I emailed them on Friday since today was the cutoff to order for April.  I let them know that my birthday was this past Saturday, so I would sign up if I was able to get the coupon code or the surprise gift.  A nice lady from their CS emailed me today and told me that if I signed up and emailed her afterwards, she'd add me to the SURPRISEME list.  

I signed up for 3 months and after I let her know that I signed up, she emailed me and confirmed that I was indeed added to the list to receive a surprise gift.  So, in short, I'd say email them ASAP to try! I think the April cutoff is supposed to be today.  (And, she did tell me that they are working on sending out the boxes early!)


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *patentlyvee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was on the fence as well, so I emailed them on Friday since today was the cutoff to order for April.  I let them know that my birthday was this past Saturday, so I would sign up if I was able to get the coupon code or the surprise gift.  A nice lady from their CS emailed me today and told me that if I signed up and emailed her afterwards, she'd add me to the SURPRISEME list.  

I signed up for 3 months and after I let her know that I signed up, she emailed me and confirmed that I was indeed added to the list to receive a surprise gift.  So, in short, I'd say email them ASAP to try! I think the April cutoff is supposed to be today.  (And, she did tell me that they are working on sending out the boxes early!)

Thanks for the info! I just sent CS an e-mail. Hopefully I can get in for April and get on the SURPRISEME list too


----------



## marigoldsue (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *patentlyvee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was on the fence as well, so I emailed them on Friday since today was the cutoff to order for April.  I let them know that my birthday was this past Saturday, so I would sign up if I was able to get the coupon code or the surprise gift.  A nice lady from their CS emailed me today and told me that if I signed up and emailed her afterwards, she'd add me to the SURPRISEME list.  

I signed up for 3 months and after I let her know that I signed up, she emailed me and confirmed that I was indeed added to the list to receive a surprise gift.  So, in short, I'd say email them ASAP to try! I think the April cutoff is supposed to be today.  (And, she did tell me that they are working on sending out the boxes early!)

that is pretty much what they told me too.  with some additional verbiage about how the code had expired over a week ago and they weren't suppose to be letting anyone else on the list, but they would make a one time exception...

it did take me awhile to hear back from them though. i emailed first thing this morning and it was about 2;30 this afternoon before i got a repsonse.  hopefully they will get back to you yet today.


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
that is pretty much what they told me too.  with some *additional verbiage about how the code had expired over a week ago and they weren't suppose to be letting anyone else on the list, but they would make a one time exception...*

it did take me awhile to hear back from them though. i emailed first thing this morning and it was about 2;30 this afternoon before i got a repsonse.  hopefully they will get back to you yet today.

I e-mailed and they replied to me with the same thing. So it looks like I'm good to go, yet I feel oddly bad about asking them for the SURPRISEME code since they're like "We're not supposed to...It's a one time exception" etc etc.

ETA: Looking at their cover photo on Facebook again, if those are spoilers then I'm not sure April's box is for me. I don't really "need" another clutch and I don't wear gold jewellery. So maybe it's best for me to subscribe in May instead. Maybe my fiance will buy me a one-month subscription for my birthday next month


----------



## patentlyvee (Apr 14, 2014)

> I e-mailed and they replied to me with the same thing. So it looks like I'm good to go, yet I feel oddly bad about asking them for the SURPRISEME code since they're like "We're not supposed to...It's a one time exception" etc etc.


 Yay! I hope we all get some fantastic things!!! I'm so looking forward to this but I will be going spoiler-free for the first time in my life!!!


----------



## stasi7 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello ladies! I entered the surprise me code last week. Is there a way to make sure it went through? Would it be noted on my account or something? TIA!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 14, 2014)

I didn't see it on mine but I emailed them and they confirmed it was there


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I e-mailed and they replied to me with the same thing. So it looks like I'm good to go, yet I feel oddly bad about asking them for the SURPRISEME code since they're like "We're not supposed to...It's a one time exception" etc etc.

ETA: Looking at their cover photo on Facebook again, if those are spoilers then I'm not sure April's box is for me. I don't really "need" another clutch and I don't wear gold jewellery. So maybe it's best for me to subscribe in May instead. Maybe my fiance will buy me a one-month subscription for my birthday next month
FYI: You can always return a social bliss style box for credit,but you have to pay shipping cost. That's what I did for the January box.


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ramblingsofkai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FYI: You can always return a social bliss style box for credit,but you have to pay shipping cost. That's what I did for the January box.

They stopped accepting returns after February.


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I e-mailed and they replied to me with the same thing. So it looks like I'm good to go, yet I feel oddly bad about asking them for the SURPRISEME code since they're like "We're not supposed to...It's a one time exception" etc etc.

ETA: Looking at their cover photo on Facebook again, if those are spoilers then I'm not sure April's box is for me. I don't really "need" another clutch and I don't wear gold jewellery. So maybe it's best for me to subscribe in May instead. Maybe my fiance will buy me a one-month subscription for my birthday next month

I wish my husband would buy me sub boxes! Instead he just kind of looks at the boxes in the house like I'm crazy lol I wish I could find a man box that would work for him so he'd understand why I like subs so much lol


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I wish my husband would buy me sub boxes! Instead he just kind of looks at the boxes in the house like I'm crazy lol I wish I could find a man box that would work for him so he'd understand why I like subs so much lol
My husband is so strange he likes to watch me open the sub boxes and tells me to wait for him to get home so we can open them together. I guess that's a good thing. He cant bother me about these boxes because he buys himself  tons of music stuff he doesn't need far worse than my boxes.   The person I feel sorry for it my mailman.   I wait for him and sometimes have even hunted him down around town looking for things.   I also have gone to the post office  when I see a box has come during the day and made the post master find it for me.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 14, 2014)

Jen over at RamblingsofaSuburbanMom.com has spoilers on her site...check them out if you want to know what's in April's box!!


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 14, 2014)

I was just coming here to post a picture!!




And a close up of the bag. From the card it looks  like the variations are navy / grey  and black.  The gold earrings are from the SURPRISEME bonus.


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Apr 14, 2014)

OH MY GOD I LOVE THE BAG! I really hope I get the grey one! (or navy, as a second choice) I already have soooo many black bags.... If I dont get grey- would anybody be willing to do a trade???? 
SO GOOD!


----------



## KayEss (Apr 14, 2014)

Sorry, Jen, I jumped the gun!! Thanks for sharing!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I really love the bag too. I am also hoping for grey but any of the colors would be nice. It will be perfect for going out when I don't want to carry a huge purse. I really dislike the "bonus" earrings, but the CZ ones are nice. The nail rhinestones are not something I would ever purchase for myself, but I am willing to give them a try. The compact is cute and I am always happy to try new mascaras (especially fancy ones).

I don't think I would purchase now that I know the contents but I'm not unhappy either.


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry, Jen, I jumped the gun!! Thanks for sharing! Spoiler
I don't think I would purchase now that I know the contents but I'm not unhappy either. Oh I don't mind!!!


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 14, 2014)

hmmmm...


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry, Jen, I jumped the gun!! Thanks for sharing! I really love the bag too. I am also hoping for grey but any of the colors would be nice. It will be perfect for going out when I don't want to carry a huge purse. I really dislike the "bonus" earrings, but the CZ ones are nice. The nail rhinestones are not something I would ever purchase for myself, but I am willing to give them a try. The compact is cute and I am always happy to try new mascaras (especially fancy ones).
I don't think I would purchase now that I know the contents but I'm not unhappy either. I feel the same way.  I wouldn't be that disappointed if I wasn't getting this box, but since I am, I'm fine with it.

I already have so many earrings, purses, and mascara, so I wouldn't buy more of them right now, but these are nice.  The compact is always useful.  The rhinestones look fun...I hope I am coordinated enough to put them on!


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 14, 2014)

I do like the big item in the box, as it IS my style, but I just bought something similar from LBB, and I don't really need too many items like this. Maybe I'll subscribe for next month! I am really interested in this box, but the rest of the stuff this month just doesn't appeal to me.

I was really tempted because there were boxes left for April. XD


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Jen over at RamblingsofaSuburbanMom.com has spoilers on her site...check them out if you want to know what's in April's box!!

Thanks so much, that helps a ton! I already have items that are nearly identical to a few of the items, including the main item. So I think I'll be taking a pass on April, even though it's a nice box Although, I will say that:

I would totally trade the heck out of my swap list to get my hands on that clutch in grey, lol!
Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do like the big item in the box, as it IS my style, but I just bought something similar from LBB, and I don't really need too many items like this. Maybe I'll subscribe for next month! I am really interested in this box, but the rest of the stuff this month just doesn't appeal to me.

I was really tempted because there were boxes left for April. XD

Just an aside, but your profile pic wins everything! I can't wait for FFXV!!!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Love it! Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 14, 2014)

I am totally okay paying what I did for this! I practically pay the same for psmh and I've never gotten such a cute purse from them! I'm also okay with not having been able to use the coupon code, that extra wouldn't have worked for me. I'm seriously going to try a semi-nobuy next month and only get this box. I really need to stop with the lbb's already and popsugar is looking quite dull in comparison to this sub....I cannot wait to have my box!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was just coming here to post a picture!!






And a close up of the bag. From the card it looks  like the variations are navy / grey  and black.  The gold earrings are from the SURPRISEME bonus.





I can't believe we have spoilers already!  LOVE it!


----------



## Imberis (Apr 14, 2014)

I love everything. Wow. I really, really like the big item!


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 14, 2014)

I just love this bag so glad I signed up for SB. I hope I get the bag in either light gray or black, though. I love that SB is using name brand designers! I'm not really crazy about any of the other items,but what makes SB for me is the fact that i'll always get a bag and items that I personally would never consider buying,but love.


----------



## Kristen27 (Apr 14, 2014)

omg. Thank you so much for the spoiler JenniferV! I've been spying their facebook and other box bloggers everyday and was SOOO hoping a handbag would be in this box. Wish come true! Now if they can make a 1 year plan so my hubby can buy for me as a birthday gift. I dont have to think so hard anymore on shopping, look good and save him lots of money.  lol


----------



## robyn0409 (Apr 14, 2014)

Pretty much my entire box will be up for trade...so not my style. Oh well.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 14, 2014)

This box is amazing I will use and love everything. I am so excited for my first box  awesome


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Some women love their shoes, I love my designer bags and I am thrilled with this box! I hope I get a whole closet of different brands from SB! Sounds like we may be getting much earlier than expected  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MsBLittleton (Apr 14, 2014)

Hmm Let's see I love the bag, but hoping for navy or grey!!! Swap?? The compact will be gifted only because I received a really lovely one from my in laws a couples years back, also May gift the nail art, because I'm not that good at it!


----------



## stasi7 (Apr 14, 2014)

Love this box!! I hope I get the grey purse! Mascara is one of my favorite things, so very excited about that! I'll definitely use everything else. This sub blows PS out of the water. I'm hoping for a purse with fringe next month. Fringe is definitely in right now and would look great with summer dresses. Keep up the awesomeness Social Bliss!!


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 14, 2014)

> Love this box!! I hope I get the grey purse! Mascara is one of my favorite things, so very excited about that! I'll definitely use everything else. This sub blows PS out of the water. I'm hoping for a purse with fringe next month. Fringe is definitely in right now and would look great with summer dresses. Keep up the awesomeness Social Bliss!!


 In my opinion this box is better than the $100 PS LE box. One thing though, doesn't SB claim that they will include home items too? I haven't seen any home items yet.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 14, 2014)

I looked up the measurements on the bag and decided I had to have it, so I subscribed and cancelled Popsugar, haha. It is 11x7x2 - perfect size for me! I am sooooo excited! I subscribed JUST in time for the April box. XD I'll just gift the other items in the box. Mother's day is coming up afterall! The jewelry item would def be a nice gift, I think. I'll go ahead and get May as well instead of PS next month. It is *almost* the same price anyway. And the shipping is awesome. I won't be getting my PS box until the 23rd.... that's a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Jaqinator (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow, that purse is gorgeous! I love hoarding purses/bags, so that is always welcomed. Even if it may never see daylight. Muhaha. The earrings are okay, not really my style, but will love to find my perfect look with them. The Mascara and Nail art are the no-no's for me. Still...pretty excited to get mine in the mail already.


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh, I wish so they would ship to Europe



I've been stalking this thread for some time now and it looks like Social Bliss would be a perfect box for me (sigh).


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 15, 2014)

Just signed up!  The website would not take the SURPRISEME2 code, but I don't mind.  I think I will be happy with any color of the large item, depending on the shade of the lightest color.  Thank you, ladies, for talking me into it!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, I wish so they would ship to Europe



I've been stalking this thread for some time now and it looks like Social Bliss would be a perfect box for me (sigh).
Perhaps you could make a deal with robyn0409, who doesn't believe she will like the box.


----------



## Kristen27 (Apr 15, 2014)

I would love to see their curation of home items too. Maybe some more skincare too! I wonder what they will do next? I want summer. Maybe a summer dress and a great sunblock. I'm already dreaming for next box and this months not even over yet. lol


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Perhaps you could make a deal with robyn0409, who doesn't believe she will like the box. 
Thanks for the suggestion, I'll think about that.


----------



## robyn0409 (Apr 15, 2014)

> Thanks for the suggestion, I'll think about that.


 I am open to all trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *robyn0409* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am open to all trades




Thank you, I'll definately remember that! I guess I'd be willing to buy the whole box unless shipping to Poland costs lots and lots of money



Anyway, I'll be very interested in finding out what you're willing to trade/sell once you get it.


----------



## robyn0409 (Apr 15, 2014)

> Thank you, I'll definately remember that! I guess I'd be willing to buy the whole box unless shipping to Poland costs lots and lots of money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyway, I'll be very interested in finding out what you're willing to trade/sell once you get it.


 I am open to trade ENTIRE BOX!!!!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 15, 2014)

I just saw the spoilers and had to have this box...that purse is right up my street  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(I'm also considering cancelling popsugar and resubscribing with that RueLaLa code that's still up for purchase.....)  &lt;---self-enabling at it's finest.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 15, 2014)

I got popsugar must have box for a very long time.  This box blows popsugar away . at least to me.  Its way better than that horrible resort box I just paid  $100 dollars for


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *robyn0409* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am open to trade ENTIRE BOX!!!!
Do let me know when you get it, I'd love to see what exactly you guys are getting but if it's sth like the one in the photo, I'd be interested. Unfortunately, I'd probably have to buy it because I don't have anything significant for trade as of now (although it may change) and I don't know how much it would be to ship it to Poland. But hopefully we'll be able to work out some deal


----------



## patentlyvee (Apr 15, 2014)

Although I was trying to go spoiler-free (lol), I just got an email with a pic revealing April's contents. Maybe there will be some variations in the box other than the color of the bag? Some of the items look different to me.


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Apr 15, 2014)

Picture on Instragram with different variations:


----------



## Imberis (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *patentlyvee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Although I was trying to go spoiler-free (lol), I just got an email with a pic revealing April's contents. Maybe there will be some variations in the box other than the color of the bag? Some of the items look different to me.

It does look like two of the items

the sparkly earrings and the nail art kit
are different colors/variations from the spoilers we've seen so far.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 15, 2014)

I hope I get the gray or black bag


----------



## patentlyvee (Apr 15, 2014)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Picture on Instragram with different variations:





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thanks for this! I don't Instagram, so I would have never seen it!! Edit: I now see it on their FB page! I'm just a bit distracted today...


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *patentlyvee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks for this! I don't Instagram, so I would have never seen it!!
I don't either!



I actually just clicked on their instagram page from the social bliss website.


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope I get the gray or black bag
I hope I do too. I can never have too many black bags. The earrings I'm not thrilled about because I don't have pierced ears. I've tried the mascara before and wasn't impressed.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 15, 2014)

Now, I really want the black one!  Either of the others would be o.k.  But, I really want the black!  Wonder when they will ship?


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 15, 2014)

I kind of really want the navy bag... but who knows? Maybe I'll love whatever color I get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I kind of really want the navy bag... but who knows? Maybe I'll love whatever color I get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
They may look different in person the colors you never know till you see it that is why I am keeping an opened  mind


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 15, 2014)

I really want the gray one...I think...lol  I've gotten two or three Izzy&amp;Ali's before and I know I love the quality of their bags, so I'll be okay with any color but I don't have anything close to a gray purse. I hope they ship super soon because I hate knowing what is in the box and having to wait weeks! lol I"m also happy there are variations in the earrings and nail gems.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Apr 15, 2014)

I am hoping for anything but black in the bag.  And I like the look of the earrings in today's picture so much better.  Super excited for the mascara.  It is one of my faves, and happy at the thought that some of you may have it on your trade lists so I can pick up back-ups...lol


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am hoping for anything but black in the bag.  And I like the look of the earrings in today's picture so much better.  Super excited for the mascara.  It is one of my faves, and happy at the thought that some of you may have it on your trade lists so I can pick up back-ups...lol
The mascara will probably go on my trade list because I don't need any more at the moment!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dayzeek (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope I get the gray or black bag
If you get the navy and I end up with gray or black, we can always swap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *robyn0409* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am open to trade ENTIRE BOX!!!!

If you happen to get the grey clutch I would totally trade you for it!!


----------



## robyn0409 (Apr 16, 2014)

Already found someone to trade the box with. Hope everyone gets what they want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 16, 2014)

YAY! I just subbed today thanks to @JenniferV's spoilers bc I need to have that bag. I've been dying for a new purse anyway and after I saw the rest of the items, I was sold! I also had already signed up for an account and passed on my link to another gal here on MUT and she must have used my link because I had $10 credit, wahoo shipping cost waived  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Can't wait to get my shipping notification. I would actually be pleased with any color bag!


----------



## marigoldsue (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY! I just subbed today thanks to @JenniferV's spoilers bc I need to have that bag. I've been dying for a new purse anyway and after I saw the rest of the items, I was sold! I also had already signed up for an account and passed on my link to another gal here on MUT and she must have used my link because I had $10 credit, wahoo shipping cost waived  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Can't wait to get my shipping notification. I would actually be pleased with any color bag!

Yay for referral credit


----------



## Jaqinator (Apr 17, 2014)

Yay. Tracking received and it should be here by tomorrow. So excited!


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 17, 2014)

Do they usually email tracking, or do you have to log into your account?


----------



## Jaqinator (Apr 17, 2014)

You should receive an email. I don't think it alerts you on your account, or at least, it didn't for me.  They ended up sending me 4 emails with the tracking number.



If you don't get the tracking number immediately, I wouldn't worry too much since it ships through Priority Mail 2-Day, so you shall get it relatively fast.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 17, 2014)

No email here yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No email here yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
me either...


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 17, 2014)

Man! Tracking emails already?! I haven't gotten one yet but I'm getting really excited now! Chances are I'll get this before I get my psmh lol


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 17, 2014)

I just looked @ the FAQ and it said if I ordered after the 15th, I'd be getting my box at the end of NEXT month...Hmmm, I think I might shoot them a Facebook message and ask. I ordered on the 16th, so it would kinda suck to have to wait until the end of MAY to get this box. We shall see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 17, 2014)

No tracking email for me yet either!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I received mine so they are coming ladies! ðŸ˜„


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 17, 2014)

I literally _just _got my tracking email. Hope everyone gets theirs soon!


----------



## MUHoarder (Apr 17, 2014)

Just got a shipping email!! Two actually. Oops.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Apr 17, 2014)

Just got my tracking number, yay!


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm thinking I won't get a tracking email since I did the gift thing and had to email just to make sure I was getting a box, the purchase still doesn't show up in my account. I might have to bite the bullet and truly subscribe for next month lol I can't wait to see everyone's variations!


----------



## KayEss (Apr 18, 2014)

No tracking yet for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Soon hopefully?


----------



## mvangundy (Apr 18, 2014)

Mine will be delivered tomorrow! Fingers crossed for a grey or black purse!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Mine is also scheduled for delivery tomorrow! So happy!


----------



## Jaqinator (Apr 18, 2014)

Mines is already out for delivery! Ahh. I'm impatiently sitting by the window, waiting for it. A part of me is hoping I don't get the black purse, because I have too much in that color as it is. But either are welcomed.


----------



## stasi7 (Apr 18, 2014)

Mine's supposed to be here tomorrow! Can't wait!! Fingers crossed for the grey purse!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 18, 2014)

I emailed them and they said they mailing boxes today and I will have shipping later today


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I emailed them and they said they mailing boxes today and I will have shipping later today
Thanks. That's good to know. Mine hasn't shipped yet, but I did order at the last moment. I did email them and they confirmed I'd get the April box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jaqinator (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes it's here! There ARE variations in earrings, and frankly I got the perfect one for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the color purse I wanted too. This is great!


----------



## marigoldsue (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaqinator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes it's here! There ARE variations in earrings, and frankly I got the perfect one for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the color purse I wanted too. This is great!








 






Oh, i like those earrings the best!  My box arrives tomorrow, hope I am as lucky.  I think navy is my first choice for the bag, but I would be content with gray.  i just don't want black.


----------



## Jaqinator (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh, i like those earrings the best!  My box arrives tomorrow, hope I am as lucky.  I think navy is my first choice for the bag, but I would be content with gray.  i just don't want black.
Perhaps this first batch will have the same items?



I'm sure either way, you'll be lucky and end up loving the box.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 18, 2014)

Love the variations we are seeing! They seem to have really quick response time with CS, I've been having really good success with FB chat. I will happily be getting my box this month yay!


----------



## kierstencliff (Apr 18, 2014)

Just got my tracking info! this is going to be my first box! I just signed up the other day and i'm really excited! Does anyone know what the inside of the bag looks like?


----------



## Jaqinator (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kierstencliff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my tracking info! this is going to be my first box! I just signed up the other day and i'm really excited! Does anyone know what the inside of the bag looks like? 
Here you go! Took some quick pictures for you. The bag is rather small and tight inside, and has one small zipper pocket, and one pouch space.



Spoiler


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 18, 2014)

They charged me twice in March.  And didn't apply my discount.  And haven't replied for 3 days. Anyone have a better email address to use? This outfit isn't worth subscribing to - I dont like boxes where I need to check my account.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They charged me twice in March.  And didn't apply my discount.  And haven't replied for 3 days. Anyone have a better email address to use? This outfit isn't worth subscribing to - I dont like boxes where I need to check my account.
If you have Facebook, try messaging them on their. I've gotten super quick turn-around on messages with them there!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 18, 2014)

It took them quite a while to get back to my service related questions (why couldnt I pay them?). Almost a week before they got back to me and then asked me questions which i had already answered.

After about one more week they got it figured out (their payment processor flagged my card as possible fraud-nothing to do with me or my bank).  

But the guy did say things were going crazy over there and they were not expecting this kind of success so soon in their program  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It took them quite a while to get back to my service related questions (why couldnt I pay them?). Almost a week before they got back to me and then asked me questions which i had already answered.

After about one more week they got it figured out (their payment processor flagged my card as possible fraud-nothing to do with me or my bank).  

But the guy did say things were going crazy over there and they were not expecting this kind of success so soon in their program  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Regardless, they should overcharge customers - and charge them twice.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It took them quite a while to get back to my service related questions (why couldnt I pay them?). Almost a week before they got back to me and then asked me questions which i had already answered.

After about one more week they got it figured out (their payment processor flagged my card as possible fraud-nothing to do with me or my bank).  

But the guy did say things were going crazy over there and they were not expecting this kind of success so soon in their program  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It's a sign of a poorly run company


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Regardless, they should overcharge customers - and charge them twice.
Oh, yes, I totally agree with you!  I don't even understand how they could even let that happen!  I think you should send them a message on Facebook.  I gotta say regular email doesn't seem to be their strong suit.  I always send PM's because I don't like my regular Facebook friends knowing whats going on especially when it comes to money things.  I haven't any experience with Socialbliss on Facebook but its worth a try!


----------



## stasi7 (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't believe it's a sign of a poorly run company, I think it's just a young company.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They charged me twice in March.  And didn't apply my discount.  And haven't replied for 3 days. Anyone have a better email address to use? This outfit isn't worth subscribing to - I dont like boxes where I need to check my account.
I emailed them today from there website and they contacted me back literally in a min


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't believe it's a sign of a poorly run company, I think it's just a young company.
Charing me twice?  And not applying the credit at either charge?  And not answering emails for days... Disagree completely.

EDIT - you are probably referencing the other note not mine (since that was my reference) ... sorry I am heated up about this.  I hate having to look through statements to catch things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I emailed them today from there website and they contacted me back literally in a min
That was what I did 3 days ago... nothing.  Then I replied. Still nothing.  Then I tried just straight-forward email address.  nothing.

So that's annoying that they aren't even taking them in the order in which they come in... rather if they get them as they sit there.


----------



## kierstencliff (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaqinator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here you go! Took some quick pictures for you. The bag is rather small and tight inside, and has one small zipper pocket, and one pouch space.



Spoiler

















 Thank you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Apr 19, 2014)

My box shipped and it will be here Monday! I love that the shipping is so fast. I can't wait to see my variations!


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 19, 2014)

I'll also get my box Monday! I don't even have it yet, but I'm already looking forward to May!


----------



## Dabrams107 (Apr 19, 2014)

I LOVE the blue! I hope I get that color!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 19, 2014)

I just got my tracking number. But I had only signed up for 3 months. Feeling a little bummed I'm getting the box, which I didn't order, which I would not have used the code for bonus earrings and would have to ship back. Do I just keep instead and work to ensure next month is not sent?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 19, 2014)

still no tracking number here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mvangundy (Apr 19, 2014)

I wasn't looking forward to any color of the purse besides black but I got the grey and it's gorgeous! I also got the hoop earrings variation. Very happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MsBLittleton (Apr 19, 2014)

Mine will be here Monday!!! I have decided that I will love ANY color purse they send me!!! Also anxious about which earings I get!!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Received my box today! I was sad to see my surprise gift was not in my box but I received the color of purse I wanted!


----------



## MUHoarder (Apr 19, 2014)

I got my box. Black purse - boo. I got the silver earrings, hoops with the hanging cubic zirconia. I won't wear those. I'm sad. Do we have a trade thread started? I would trade most of mine.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 19, 2014)

Getting really upset my box has not even shipped and so many people have theres.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 19, 2014)

Received my box today as well! I'm not entirely sold on the grey, but we'll see... XD I do love the style of the bag though, totally worth the box for me! 





Everything else will probably go on my trade list!


----------



## stasi7 (Apr 19, 2014)

I received the black purse and it's reay nice, but I have so many black purses. I really want the grey one. Would anyone like to trade?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 19, 2014)

I want the black purse but didn't get my box yet.  If I get a different color would love to trade for the black one


----------



## Imberis (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  still no tracking number here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Same. Maybe because I got the gift option I won't get a tracking number? I'd at least like to know if it has been sent out yet or not.


----------



## marigoldsue (Apr 19, 2014)

I got the gray bag, was hoping for the navy.  I got the hoop earrings with the crystal drop, those are perfect for me.  Won't use the nail art.  And hope to pick up extra mascaras.  Over all pleased with the box. (I think the mirror is cute as can be, and I needed a mirror for my purse)


----------



## MUHoarder (Apr 19, 2014)

Sparkles girl, I got black and would prefer navy. If you get navy and want to swap let me know.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUHoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sparkles girl, I got black and would prefer navy. If you get navy and want to swap let me know.
OK will do.. as of now I don't even have my shipping   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Apr 20, 2014)

I was out with some friends tonight and I saw a girl with the bag from this box! I didn't want to be weird and ask her if that's where she got it, though. LoL. It looked very cute in person. (I haven't seen it in person yet since I don't have my box yet.)


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 20, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed quality issues with the purse? No big deals, but my latch is off center and the inside pocket material is all bunched up like it moved before the glue dried. I don't know if it's worth contacting SB about. I don't want it to turn into a huge hassle, but I am a little bumbed.


----------



## marigoldsue (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone else noticed quality issues with the purse? No big deals, but my latch is off center and the inside pocket material is all bunched up like it moved before the glue dried. I don't know if it's worth contacting SB about. I don't want it to turn into a huge hassle, but I am a little bumbed.

I just looked my bag over and didn't notice any issues.


----------



## crazykk2000 (Apr 20, 2014)

Does anyone know an answer to this....I subscribed for the first time for social bliss on April 15th. I haven't received any emails about an April box. How does it work? Would I get an April box or will I get May for my first box?


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 20, 2014)

I would email them for sure. I believe the cut off date is around the 15th.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 20, 2014)

I also looked at my bag and didn't have anything wrong so I would contact customer service [@]northwest22[/@]


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 20, 2014)

After thinking I never got a tracking number, I found the email with the number in my spam folder. Looks like my box will be here tomorrow!


----------



## Imberis (Apr 21, 2014)

Has anyone who ordered a gift instead of the regular subscription gotten a tracking number? I still don't have mine.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crazykk2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know an answer to this....I subscribed for the first time for social bliss on April 15th. I haven't received any emails about an April box. How does it work? Would I get an April box or will I get May for my first box?
I talked to CS via Facebook and asked the same thing. I subbed on 4/16 and she told me I'd be getting the April box IN April. So hopefully we'll get our tracking soon! I'm planning on emailing by EOW if I haven't heard anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 21, 2014)

After literally 20 emails with no answer . Someone answered my email  sort of last night.  I asked where my box was and they said they will be shipping boxes a little  at a time  this week and next week.     Still giving me no idea when my box will ship.  They sound highly disorganized.    I asked if they could tell me when my box was scheduled to ship  and that was not answered. Almost sounds like one person sitting filling these boxes


----------



## patentlyvee (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm so happy with my box! I received the navy blue purse (which I wanted since I have no navy blue purses) and some dangling CZ earrings which will be perfect for the opera. I am very happy with the items I received and I love the bonus earrings. A total win for me!!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 21, 2014)

My box magically appeared at my door today with no tracking info sent to me  I got the black bag I wanted... Sorry to those who had asked about trading.  I love everything and I am very happy with the box.  Hope you all get yours and enjoy it too. The bag to me looks expensive  not junky and I am pleased with the quality . If someone has a defective one say something,  No reason you should keep it.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 21, 2014)

Out for delivery...subscription box delivery days make me a creepy mail carrier stalker...excuse me while I resume staring out the front window...


----------



## Imberis (Apr 22, 2014)

I _still_ don't have mine, so I sent them an e-mail. I didn't get any tracking information, either. Hopefully mine will just show up at my door, too!


----------



## Kristen27 (Apr 23, 2014)

I just got mine this morning! So happy! I got this gorgeous honey yellow color Izzy Ali bag. I generally buy neutrals so this will be a nice change for the summer. The earrings are nice but I already have a similar pair.  So my earrings will be up for trade. Is there forum for that somewhere?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 23, 2014)

Welcome back everyone


----------



## mvangundy (Apr 23, 2014)

Kristen27 said:


> I just got mine this morning! So happy! I got this gorgeous honey yellow color Izzy Ali bag. I generally buy neutrals so this will be a nice change for the summer. The earrings are nice but I already have a similar pair.  So my earrings will be up for trade. Is there forum for that somewhere?


YELLOW!?! Pictures, please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I thought everyone got either navy, black or grey.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 23, 2014)

I just got my box yesterday.

I got the navy bag and dangly CZ earrings. I really don't like earrings unless they are delicate, so these dangly ones will not be used by me. I don't like that the "bonus" is the same item type as another item in the box. I also don't think it's good for Social Bliss to assume that everyone has pierced ears. Some people do not. That being said, the purse is cute and well made. I wish I had gotten black or grey instead of navy just because I don't like wearing navy with black and I wear a lot of black. The compact is really cute, and I'm excited to try the mascara.

Really on the fence about subbing for another month. It's kind of expensive so I probably shouldn't. I really loved March's box, but this month was not my favorite.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 23, 2014)

I opened my Social Bliss box and saw a black bag and was sooo happy!!  Then, when I took it to the light to look at it, I saw it was navy.  Oh well.  It is stylish and nicely made, but I have a brand new navy bag, so I wanted the black.  On the other hand, my new navy bag is more of a purple-y navy woven satchel, and this navy bag is more of a dark grayed navy, so I guess I can grow to love it.

However, the sparkly earrings have a $50.00 value?  Really?


----------



## itsMac (Apr 24, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Has anyone else noticed quality issues with the purse? No big deals, but my latch is off center and the inside pocket material is all bunched up like it moved before the glue dried. I don't know if it's worth contacting SB about. I don't want it to turn into a huge hassle, but I am a little bumbed.


I received the grey bag and the flap doesn't align properly to the body of the bag...its fine on one side, but the other side sticks out a good inch! I sent them an email and included some pictures. Normally with a sub box I wouldn't mention anything, but my friend pointed it that if I were buying it in a store (for the $200+ price point) and it wasn't aligned properly, I probably wouldn't drop the money for it...we'll see how they respond! This is my first socialbliss experience, so fingers crossed!!


----------



## aweheck (Apr 24, 2014)

Beautyboxgal said:


> However, the sparkly earrings have a $50.00 value?  Really?


. 
Agree, that's an inflated price. I got the same, and they really are nice, but I see a MSRP in my minds eye of $24.99 if I were to find them in the Department Store.

Overall I like the Box! My Bag is a Navy, would have preferred the Black, stitching is kind of wonky below the latch, but I can live with it. Love both pairs of earrings. The compact is so cute and totally needed, why didn't I have one of these before? The nail art will go to a friend who will appreciate it and the Mascara will be used in June when it's time for a ditch out of the old.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 24, 2014)

I got the gray bag which is fine and for the price of the box, definitely a good deal. I don't have pierced ears so the earrings are going in a drawer. The rose compact is cute and I will definitely use that. The mascara I have tried before and wasn't impressed so that goes in a drawer with the earrings. I have decided that this will be my only box. It definitely is a good deal but I don't need a new handbag or wallet every month. So far I really like the PopSugar box and am sticking with that.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 24, 2014)

For those wanting a picture of the yellow/mustard bag, here's one I found on Facebook! I am still waiting for my bag, but I think I will be getting it tomorrow? Not sure, I got a random email that I had a shipment coming. Does SB ship from PA? 
 



Spoiler


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 24, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> For those wanting a picture of the yellow/mustard bag, here's one I found on Facebook! I am still waiting for my bag, but I think I will be getting it tomorrow? Not sure, I got a random email that I had a shipment coming. Does SB ship from PA?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Social Bliss ships from Irvine, CA. Or at least, my box did.


----------



## mvangundy (Apr 24, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> For those wanting a picture of the yellow/mustard bag, here's one I found on Facebook! I am still waiting for my bag, but I think I will be getting it tomorrow? Not sure, I got a random email that I had a shipment coming. Does SB ship from PA?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thanks for posting a picture!


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 24, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I _still_ don't have mine, so I sent them an e-mail. I didn't get any tracking information, either. Hopefully mine will just show up at my door, too!


Me either! I haven't emailed yet since someone said they'd be shipping some this week. I keep checking my front porch and end up disappointed everyday. lol I think for next month I will not be doing the gift option if I sub again!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 24, 2014)

I just received my box. It was my first with them so I wasn't quite sure what to expect and since this was a more expensive subscription it is sort of a "one box and if you don't do well then you're out" situation. 

And they are out. 

Here's what happened. Purse was really nice and seemed to be good quality and a lovely style. (Mine was navy.) The Too Faced mini mascara isn't my favorite but sure, I go through mascaras regularly for hygiene reasons so I can always use another. The little plastic compact was cute but clearly cheap. The nail gem kit wasn't an actual kit since they didn't include any glue so I have no idea how I'll use them. (I wear nail polish occasionally but I'm not going to run out and buy glue just to try out this kit.) 

Finally, the piece de resistance ... the earrings. At first sight they were beautiful; classy with just enough sparkle to make them look like they'd be great accents for an evening out. Of course I had to try them on. I put one on and was admiring it in the mirror (pretty) and then I opened the clasp for the second one. The post you insert into your ear had significant flaking of the metal plating. I just had to brush my finger against it and little flecks of silver rained off of it. I can't wear that! It's terrible! I was so disappointed!

I did contact CS but even so ... the fact that the post was plated in the first place and done so cheaply makes me very cautious about how they're attributing value to these items. If I had only the "good" earring to look at then I would have thought it was fairly good quality. That is not the case at all. These are very pretty earrings (if you receive an undamaged pair) but it's very superficial and you could go to Swarovski and buy some earrings that are properly plated for about the same value they assigned to the earrings in the box. 

Subscription canceled. Earrings angrily thrown into my "get rid of" pile. Nail gems ended up there too. 

At least I have a nice purse!


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 24, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Social Bliss ships from Irvine, CA. Or at least, my box did.


Well then, it shall be a complete surprise on what I get tomorrow! And I guess I will be emailing about getting a tracking number as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 25, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> I just received my box. It was my first with them so I wasn't quite sure what to expect and since this was a more expensive subscription it is sort of a "one box and if you don't do well then you're out" situation.
> 
> And they are out.
> 
> ...


I feel the same about this particular month's box. It was my first with Social Bliss and while I was really happy with the purse I received, I didn't really enjoy any of the other items. Especially since my ears aren't pierced and their bonus item was also a pair of earrings. The purse definitely makes the value of the box, but I've cancelled for next month. Maybe I'll resub after seeing possible spoilers!


----------



## KayEss (Apr 25, 2014)

I just canceled. I loved March's box so it's really a shame, but I can't gamble on such a pricey sub. The purse is really pretty stylistically but navy clashes with all the black clothes/shoes I wear. It will probably get used a couple times a year so it takes up space more than anything unfortunately.

I like the compact and the mascara, but I have lots of cheap compacts and a big stockpile of mascara. I don't really like either pair of earrings. I like earrings I can sleep in and clearly these do not fit the bill. The nail rhinestones are kind of fun, but I'm not really big on nail art and they're a little blingy for my tastes.

So, basically for $50 I got a purse I only sort of like, a deluxe sized sample of mascara, and a compact that is a little cuter than the several I already have. It's very possible I will find next month's box way more useful/appealing, but I feel like I just flushed $50 down the toilet and it's not a great feeling. I would hate for that to happen twice in a row.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 25, 2014)

I cancelled, too. It was my first box, and I didn't hate it, but it wasn't worth the $50 to me. I like the purse, but wouldn't pay that much for just it, and everything else was just okay. If the box was closer to $30, I'd probably stick around but for me, it was overpriced, I would have been happier with the previous boxes.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 25, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I cancelled, too. It was my first box, and I didn't hate it, but it wasn't worth the $50 to me. I like the purse, but wouldn't pay that much for just it, and everything else was just okay. If the box was closer to $30, I'd probably stick around but for me, it was overpriced, I would have been happier with the previous boxes.


Agreed; the purse was nice but I felt for faux-leather it was way overvalued on their card. I would not have valued the purse at more than $40.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 25, 2014)

kayess said:


> I just canceled. I loved March's box so it's really a shame, but I can't gamble on such a pricey sub. The purse is really pretty stylistically but navy clashes with all the black clothes/shoes I wear. It will probably get used a couple times a year so it takes up space more than anything unfortunately.
> 
> I like the compact and the mascara, but I have lots of cheap compacts and a big stockpile of mascara. I don't really like either pair of earrings. I like earrings I can sleep in and clearly these do not fit the bill. The nail rhinestones are kind of fun, but I'm not really big on nail art and they're a little blingy for my tastes.
> 
> So, basically for $50 I got a purse I only sort of like, a deluxe sized sample of mascara, and a compact that is a little cuter than the several I already have. It's very possible I will find next month's box way more useful/appealing, but I feel like I just flushed $50 down the toilet and it's not a great feeling. I would hate for that to happen twice in a row.


The navy does work with my wardrobe so that's a plus for me but that's been a change for me in the last year since I used to wear much more black. I completely agree with you on the mascara and compact being superfluous. I cycle through mascara at a rate of a new one every two months but given my current stockpile I'm set for the next year. (Unless any of them happens to be horrendous.) The only time I have multiple mascaras open is if I get one in a sub and need to review it for points (looking at you Birchbox). Otherwise I prefer my mascaras to be appropriate for all occasions.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 25, 2014)

I personally cant imagine anyone paying over 100 dollars for that purse.. Its not even real leather. I wish they would not inflate the price like that.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 25, 2014)

I finally got tracking last night and I should be getting my box tomorrow, yay! I am still excited, I desperately need a different going out bag and would be happy with any color (though wanting the yellow the least I think). I'll just be happy to have it in my hands. 

Not sure yet if I'll be canceling or not, but hey, at least I had $10 off this box!


----------



## Imberis (Apr 26, 2014)

I wish someone from Customer Service would respond to me, since I still don't have tracking. I sent them an e-mail three full days ago, and I haven't heard anything back. The last time I e-mailed I got a response back really, really fast.  This makes me a little wary of subscribing again.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 26, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I wish someone from Customer Service would respond to me, since I still don't have tracking. I sent them an e-mail three full days ago, and I haven't heard anything back. The last time I e-mailed I got a response back really, really fast.  This makes me a little wary of subscribing again.


I hope they reply to you soon! It's strange that you wouldn't at least have tracking by now.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 26, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> Agreed; the purse was nice but I felt for faux-leather it was way overvalued on their card. I would not have valued the purse at more than $40.


Definitely. I like the brand a lot, actually, and I've another of that brand from Little Black Bag (and this one is larger and I WOULD pay 40 for it), but this one is so small it will be used only rarely, for a night out or something...I'm not terribly sad that I got the box, but as I need to be saving money, it's not a worthy investment for me right now.

Of course, now that I unsubbed, next month will be amazing and make me so sad to miss out on it...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 26, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Definitely. I like the brand a lot, actually, and I've another of that brand from Little Black Bag (and this one is larger and I WOULD pay 40 for it), but this one is so small it will be used only rarely, for a night out or something...I'm not terribly sad that I got the box, but as I need to be saving money, it's not a worthy investment for me right now.
> 
> Of course, now that I unsubbed, next month will be amazing and make me so sad to miss out on it...


 I feel the same way about this sub as I do about popsugar. I don't want to spend the money on it but end up doing it anyway  because I don't want to miss out.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 26, 2014)

sparklesgirlxox said:


> I feel the same way about this sub as I do about popsugar. I don't want to spend the money on it but end up doing it anyway  because I don't want to miss out.


That's always the worst feeling. I really have to feel completely "over" a box before I can unsub. (Unless I get a bad feeling from it right away, of course.)

Related to my earrings - I emailed CS the day the box arrived and they responded the next day offering to send me replacements (after asking for pictures) but indicated I didn't sound as if I would be happy with replacements either and if there was anything else they could do. They did sound conciliatory. I basically said I thought the earrings were beautiful but didn't feel the quality was there so if they had any earrings from another manufacturer then that would be good or even better would be sending me a purse, either a different color from this month or a purse from a previous month. I said I understood the purse value was significantly higher than the earrings so I certainly didn't expect it. (I did figure if they had any extras from previous months then it wouldn't be financial drain for them to throw it into a box to bring me back.) We'll see if/how they respond to that.

Right now I've canceled but if they do send me a purse or make a grand CS gesture then I will resub at least another month.


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 26, 2014)

I got mine today! I never got any tracking info so I was super surprised. I got the gray purse which makes me happy but I'm also feeling like the other items were kind of lackluster. I'm not sure if I will resub but there's a pretty good chance of it lol


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 26, 2014)

I received my box today too.  It had the black purse which I am happy about.  I got hoop earrings which fits me.  But, I don't wear cubic zirconia so I will give them away.  

Also, I did not receive the surprise item even though I entered the code.  I am wondering if it was because I signed up for a 3 month subscription?  I sent them an e-mail so we will see what they say.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 26, 2014)

smartinoff said:


> I got mine today! I never got any tracking info so I was super surprised. I got the gray purse which makes me happy but I'm also feeling like the other items were kind of lackluster. I'm not sure if I will resub but there's a pretty good chance of it lol


Mine came without any tracking either.   I agree with how you felt about the box


----------



## Laurlaur (Apr 26, 2014)

I got mine today.  I subscribed a few days ago cause I wanted to give it a go after I was reading reviews from last month's box (march).  I had heard that there was a cut off for the boxes so I thought I would be getting May's box.. nope.  I got the April one, and I am not impressed. 

As everyone's said the purse was cute and everything else was kinda a waste.  I will definitely use the purse on occasion, but it was not worth the price of the box.  Safe to say I'm unsubscribing.  I'm really disappointed that I got the April's box.


----------



## Imberis (Apr 26, 2014)

kayess said:


> I hope they reply to you soon! It's strange that you wouldn't at least have tracking by now.


I hope so, too! LoL. I guess I won't hear back from them until Monday, at least. No tracking info still, and nothing from them showed up in the mail today.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 28, 2014)

@@Laurlaur did you look at reviews for this month's box before you subscribed? They were already up if you only subbed a few days ago....

Wanted to share with you guys, if you are planning on getting anything from Fig Jewelry (the maker of the Surprise/extra gift earrings that included a 15% off coupon aka FIG15), you can add an item to your cart, go thru the process of checking out and then leave the site. A while later (maybe 30 min - 1 hour later), you'll get an email offering an additional 15% off!


----------



## Imberis (Apr 28, 2014)

No one has e-mailed me back yet, but Social Bliss did respond to my Facebook message and sent me a tracking number on there. It doesn't work yet, but I assume it will soon. They did tell me that as of now, gifted subscriptions don't get tracking e-mails, but they're working on it.


----------



## Kristen27 (Apr 28, 2014)

sparklesgirlxox said:


> I personally cant imagine anyone paying over 100 dollars for that purse.. Its not even real leather. I wish they would not inflate the price like that.


I have purchased Izzy and Ali handbags from Nordstrom before and WOULD have paid for this. When I saw the spoiler, I checked izzy and Ali website and that is the same designer price as well. Please don't ruin it for the rest of us. Because I was very happy with my box until I saw this message.

I dont always like everything in every sub box I get, but part of the fun of a box is trying new things and value. Otherwise I can always search on ebay all day. but its just not the same experience.

http://izzyandali.com/index.php/shop/crossbody/hannah-shoulder.html


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 28, 2014)

Almost May .. time for a new box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 29, 2014)

@@Kristen27 I think it's a gorgeous bag! I am soo thrilled with it &amp; even happier that I only paid $40! The rest of the box was just a bonus for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@sparklesgirlxox I am ready to see some spoilers to decide if I am sticking with another month or not. I wouldn't mind a handbag a month club  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurlaur (Apr 29, 2014)

@@rachelshine  Yeah I did, silly me thought that I would be getting the next months box!  :wacko:


----------



## aweheck (Apr 29, 2014)

I hope that we DO NOT get another handbag. I signed up seeing items in the first few boxes that were different, new trend, the fedora and the trendy necklace, I really was drawn by those, something fun and different. The Hand bags are nothing much out of the ordinary, that frankly I could have bought at my small town JCP store. I don't dislike them, but frankly wouldn't have gone in the store and chosen to buy them. I hope they kick things up a notch and do something like the first boxes and NOT send another purse, ENOUGH with the purses.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 29, 2014)

I've been in communication with CS about my earrings; they've offered to send me a replacement pair plus the SURPRISEME pair. Communication is a little slow (seems to take them a day or two on their side to respond to each message) so I'm going to wait until they actually send me these earrings and I confirm they aren't damaged before I resub. But I will resub at least one month (even if I miss May) because if the earrings had worked then having them and the purse would have been worth the $50 and the fact that they are trying to make an effort to replace the damaged earrings does make a difference in my mind. 

Also, in response to the person who said they would pay that much for the handbag - to me it's a question of style. It's not a handbag I would personally choose for myself. I do think it's a great bag and it is high quality and I will enjoy using it but if I were shopping for myself I would never spend that much on it. I'm not trying to criticize the brand or the quality at all. I can see others feeling it's worth that amount of money.

It reminds me a little of this TKO Milano Skeleton watch I got in my Fancy mystery box. It's amazing considering the box cost me $40 (and I got a few other great items) but there is no way I would have spent more than $30 on it even though it sells for $95. It's just completely not my style. I'll throw it on occasionally but not often enough for such a large purchase.


----------



## kierstencliff (May 1, 2014)

I sincerely hope that they never send out a fedora ever again. That was why I didn't sign up for this box sooner. Nope, nope, nope. Only about 5% of the population can actually pull one of those off and I am not one of them, nor would I like to be. I'm LOVING the purses. You can never have too many if you don't like it they make fantastic gifts!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 1, 2014)

Wish there was a spoiler for this month. If I find one I will post it  !!


----------



## rachelshine (May 1, 2014)

Well I am kinda glad my debit card had to be replaced! They went to charge me for this month and obviously I haven't updated that payment info. I could have sworn that I read it would bill you on the date you signed up, which for me would be in 2 weeks. 

I'd love a spoiler before I sign up for another round!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 1, 2014)

Just wanted to update everyone that the replacement earrings did arrive and are in good condition. I'm still debating a resub. I always like to act positively if CS is good but in this case I feel it was adequate but not extraordinary. They sent me replacements for damaged earrings and sent me the SUPRISEME earrings which were a nice bonus but, on the other hand, I could have originally gotten them if I had subscribed one day later than I did. Now debating whether I have any ethical obligation to resub.

I might wait a month and see how May turns out for everyone and then reconsider. I did appreciate that they ultimately fixed the problem so that's kudos to them.


----------



## Imberis (May 1, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> Just wanted to update everyone that the replacement earrings did arrive and are in good condition. I'm still debating a resub. I always like to act positively if CS is good but in this case I feel it was adequate but not extraordinary. They sent me replacements for damaged earrings and sent me the SUPRISEME earrings which were a nice bonus but, on the other hand, I could have originally gotten them if I had subscribed one day later than I did. Now debating whether I have any ethical obligation to resub.
> 
> I might wait a month and see how May turns out for everyone and then reconsider. I did appreciate that they ultimately fixed the problem so that's kudos to them.


Glad they made it right for you, at least! I wouldn't resub out of obligation, even if they were nice. If you don't like it or you feel uncomfortable doing it, then I wouldn't.

I'm definitely not resubbing, even if I see another month I love. I _still_ don't have my box! They sent me the tracking info (finally, after I harassed the poor customer service people through Facebook, since they never returned my email), and it's still in "pre-shipment." It's now May and I don't have my April box. No way am I giving them money again.


----------



## Kittylasmu (May 2, 2014)

Interesting to hear so many CS complaints. I've had nothing but amazing CS from Socialbliss--even for just little nit picky things I brought to their attention.

I do agree about the handbag situation--it's nice and all but I can't imagine subbing for a year and having 12 handbags, I'd never use them all. I've currently subbed for 3 months so I have the wallet/clutch thing, the pink bag and the last bag in black and I use them now and again, but yeah--I already have about 6 handbags, I am not sure I need 18 haha. It would be nice to see a different 'big' item in the box--but anything else they'd replace it with would surely have naysayers as well so yeah, what do you do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (May 2, 2014)

I would resub for the right item, if they continue to have spoilers, but last month the only thing I liked was the purse and the rest of it seemed like random, cheap junk.


----------



## ikecarus (May 3, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I would resub for the right item, if they continue to have spoilers, but last month the only thing I liked was the purse and the rest of it seemed like random, cheap junk.


I kind of feel the same way. :/ I hope May is amazing for everyone who is subbed though! I'm still on the fence and depending on what the spoiler(s) is/are... I may or may not resub.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 3, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I would resub for the right item, if they continue to have spoilers, but last month the only thing I liked was the purse and the rest of it seemed like random, cheap junk.


Good point; I might wait for a spoiler and then resub.


----------



## Imberis (May 4, 2014)

I'm trying so hard to be patient with Socialbliss, but I don't know anymore. I just want the box that I paid for. It's still in the "pre-shipment" stage according to my tracking number. I kind of think it got lost or something at this point.

The customer service rep I talked to on Facebook was really nice and said that they were finishing up shipments last week, but mine never left. Now it's May and I don't have my April box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think I just got unlucky. LoL


----------



## LadyManah (May 4, 2014)

If anyone is interested:

CRAZYLIMESB20

To save 20%

It says it expires 5/31/2014


----------



## crazykk2000 (May 7, 2014)

I also have not received my April box. It would be my first box and I'm ok if I don't get the April one but I feel like I got charged for April. Anyone else out there with the same problem? Is it normal to get a box so late?


----------



## Imberis (May 7, 2014)

crazykk2000 said:


> I also have not received my April box. It would be my first box and I'm ok if I don't get the April one but I feel like I got charged for April. Anyone else out there with the same problem? Is it normal to get a box so late?


This happened to me. My package tracking number for April's box initiated but never moved, and was stuck in "pre-shipment" since the middle of April. I had to contact SocialBliss again and again to get them to give me a refund. They told me that they had a problem shipping out the last of the orders, although they didn't seem to know what the problem was. They're out of the purses from April's box, so if you want a replacement box, you'll get a completely different purse. Apparently it's up to the customers without their already paid for merchandise to contact _them_ to find out what's going on. Maybe SocialBliss isn't aware of which tracking numbers have been delivered or not, I don't know. Also they didn't respond to half of the e-mails I sent. I think that "zendesk" customer service software they use might be a little weird.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 7, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> If anyone is interested:
> 
> CRAZYLIMESB20
> 
> ...


Thank you, LadyManah!


----------



## Blonde vixen (May 7, 2014)

Social bliss has a new promo code gleeful me and you can use it on existing subscriptions. Sorry if this has already been posted but i just did it and it worked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tikipare (May 7, 2014)

If you're an existing subscriber how do you apply the code?


----------



## Baublesntreats (May 7, 2014)

Blonde vixen said:


> Social bliss has a new promo code gleeful me and you can use it on existing subscriptions. Sorry if this has already been posted but i just did it and it worked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just tried it and it said the code was no longer valid.  The CRAZYLIMESB20 one didn't work for me either :-(


----------



## Blonde vixen (May 7, 2014)

tikipare said:


> If you're an existing subscriber how do you apply the code?


You can just go to your account and it will say enter promo code at the top. Hopefully they will have another one you can use before they ship.


----------



## rachelshine (May 7, 2014)

Baublesntreats said:


> I just tried it and it said the code was no longer valid.  The CRAZYLIMESB20 one didn't work for me either :-(


I think it was limited to the first 200 people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aquaria527 (May 7, 2014)

I finally got my box! I was so excited... then I was sad bc I really wanted a dark colored purse, and I got a mustard yellow purse! I was really hoping for the navy. Mustard yellow is really not a color I can pull off at all. Oh well. Is there anyone who would be interested in trading?

I got the extra earrings even though I hadn't used the code, which was a pleasant surprise though.


----------



## marigoldsue (May 7, 2014)

aquaria527 said:


> I finally got my box! I was so excited... then I was sad bc I really wanted a dark colored purse, and I got a mustard yellow purse! I was really hoping for the navy. Mustard yellow is really not a color I can pull off at all. Oh well. Is there anyone who would be interested in trading?
> 
> I got the extra earrings even though I hadn't used the code, which was a pleasant surprise though.


Oh, I would like to see a picture of that color.


----------



## crazykk2000 (May 8, 2014)

Imberis said:


> This happened to me. My package tracking number for April's box initiated but never moved, and was stuck in "pre-shipment" since the middle of April. I had to contact SocialBliss again and again to get them to give me a refund. They told me that they had a problem shipping out the last of the orders, although they didn't seem to know what the problem was. They're out of the purses from April's box, so if you want a replacement box, you'll get a completely different purse. Apparently it's up to the customers without their already paid for merchandise to contact _them_ to find out what's going on. Maybe SocialBliss isn't aware of which tracking numbers have been delivered or not, I don't know. Also they didn't respond to half of the e-mails I sent. I think that "zendesk" customer service software they use might be a little weird.


----------



## crazykk2000 (May 8, 2014)

Imberis said:


> This happened to me. My package tracking number for April's box initiated but never moved, and was stuck in "pre-shipment" since the middle of April. I had to contact SocialBliss again and again to get them to give me a refund. They told me that they had a problem shipping out the last of the orders, although they didn't seem to know what the problem was. They're out of the purses from April's box, so if you want a replacement box, you'll get a completely different purse. Apparently it's up to the customers without their already paid for merchandise to contact _them_ to find out what's going on. Maybe SocialBliss isn't aware of which tracking numbers have been delivered or not, I don't know. Also they didn't respond to half of the e-mails I sent. I think that "zendesk" customer service software they use might be a little weird.




Thanks. I'll see what happens!


----------



## lipstick18 (May 14, 2014)

My sister and I are dying to know what is in this month's box. This is definitely becoming our favorite box.


----------



## Kittylasmu (May 16, 2014)

I hear many people saying that on FB--it's a new favorite--but the love from MUT and the forums is pretty low--I wonder why.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 16, 2014)

Kittylasmu said:


> I hear many people saying that on FB--it's a new favorite--but the love from MUT and the forums is pretty low--I wonder why.


Its ok I do like it but I wish they would not send another pocketbook I have to many. That was there primary item in 2 boxes or so


----------



## Imberis (May 16, 2014)

Kittylasmu said:


> I hear many people saying that on FB--it's a new favorite--but the love from MUT and the forums is pretty low--I wonder why.


I can't speak for everyone, but I feel more comfortable posting about my negative experiences here than on a company's Facebook page. I'll only write on their page if I've had a beyond dreadful experience, or if multiple people have posted about the same problems I've had. I really, really wanted to like SocialBliss because they have some cute stuff, but it just didn't work out for me.


----------



## aweheck (May 16, 2014)

My impression of the first few boxes (I missed out on) was that they were going to have new different unexpected items in their boxes. Not so since I've joined up. Very classic, "Hepburn " inspired etc, purses twice now that I will only use if I go to a funeral or wedding. This month is the last of my 3 month sub, I'll be canceling, would rather keep FabFitFun and regular PopSugar Must Have.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 16, 2014)

I  am getting this month if  I don't like it I will cancel.     I just hope there is not another purse.  I have to many


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 16, 2014)

getting charged twice … and the wrong amount.. and having horrible customer service (never replying).. was enough to turn me off.


----------



## itsMac (May 17, 2014)

Last month was my first SocialBliss box; I had a little damage to one of the items I received, but their CS made it right....now I just want some spoilers for this month...


----------



## itsMac (May 20, 2014)

Just did some internet snooping, and the socialbliss blog says that Brown/Neutral mini crossbody bags are a "staple" for this month... Maybe another bag?! I definitely wouldn't mind another one (but this is only my second month, so I didn't get the clutch, wallet and melie bianco already!)


----------



## JLPeach (May 20, 2014)

Has anyone's box shipped yet? I can't wait to see what is in this month's box and I keep checking thinking that it has to ship soon since it is already the 20th!


----------



## itsMac (May 21, 2014)

JLPeach said:


> Has anyone's box shipped yet? I can't wait to see what is in this month's box and I keep checking thinking that it has to ship soon since it is already the 20th!


Nothing yet JLPeach....I'm hoping someone on the West Coast gets something soon (Socialbliss is Cali based, yes?)...I'm on the East Coast and I need a spoiler!


----------



## Kittylasmu (May 21, 2014)

Past months have provided us with a purse, wallet, clutch, and a small handbag. I would not say no to a super cute/funky coin purse.

Also, I hope their past question regarding midi-rings and then the subsequent extra offer was a clue that comes true!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 21, 2014)

Kittylasmu said:


> Past months have provided us with a purse, wallet, clutch, and a small handbag. I would not say no to a super cute/funky coin purse.
> 
> Also, I hope their past question regarding midi-rings and then the subsequent extra offer was a clue that comes true!


I would love a midi ring


----------



## itsMac (May 21, 2014)

Kittylasmu said:


> Past months have provided us with a purse, wallet, clutch, and a small handbag. I would not say no to a super cute/funky coin purse.
> 
> Also, I hope their past question regarding midi-rings and then the subsequent extra offer was a clue that comes true!


I'd love that coin purse that they showed on their facebook page! Someone said it was an Izzy &amp; Ally Stevie coin bag (http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/izzy-ali-stevie-faux-leather-coin-purse/3481902)....no longer available for sale anywhere, but maybe SocialBliss got a deal?! It's pretty cute! And I love that it's big enough to be a clutch, too!

(fingers crossed....)


----------



## lipstick18 (May 21, 2014)

Got my tracking, but it's not activated yet.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 21, 2014)

I am actually really excited about the box


----------



## Kittylasmu (May 22, 2014)

lipstick18 said:


> Got my tracking, but it's not activated yet.


Same--hopefully someone will get theirs soon!


----------



## I'm so addicted (May 22, 2014)

Same here.. BUT has anyone else notice that the insurance is $100. Last month was only $50... could be a good sign??


----------



## itsMac (May 22, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> Same here.. BUT has anyone else notice that the insurance is $100. Last month was only $50... could be a good sign??


Hadn't noticed this until you pointed it out! oooh I'm excited about this month...I wonder if they are making it extra amazing to lure in more subscribers with the price/shipping increase???

I'm still crossing my fingers for a crossbody bag like they referenced in their blog....they also uploaded a pic on facebook of a girl with a brown crossbody...I'm legit turning into a stalker and taking everything they post as a "sign"... (embarassing!)


----------



## lipstick18 (May 22, 2014)

I'm thinking I won't get mine until Tuesday or even Wednesday, due to the holiday.

Edit: Looks like tomorrow! I hope someone gets theirs today.


----------



## AGirlNamedShawn (May 22, 2014)

Hope this isn't the wrong place to ask but is there a trade thread for Socialbliss? I have the entire April box with Navy bag and it's just not my style.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 22, 2014)

AGirlNamedShawn said:


> Hope this isn't the wrong place to ask but is there a trade thread for Socialbliss? I have the entire April box with Navy bag and it's just not my style.


you can also do a search under forums - I just did - one came up


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 23, 2014)

my box should be here tommmrow anyone get the box today?  Dying to know whats in it


----------



## Vikki120306 (May 23, 2014)

There's a box posted by someone on IG under #thestylebox


----------



## Blonde vixen (May 23, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> my box should be here tommmrow anyone get the box today?  Dying to know whats in it


Someone got the box today &amp; posted it on the Social Bliss site.


----------



## LadyManah (May 23, 2014)

Hm, thanks for posting! It is also on Facebook with a description.

I am glad I didn't get the box this month because I wouldn't use anything, but it is fun to see what is in there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 23, 2014)

Blonde vixen said:


> Someone got the box today &amp; posted it on the Social Bliss site.


which site? facebook?


----------



## naturalactions (May 23, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> which site? facebook?


Yes, here is a list of what the girl who got hers said was in it...



Spoiler



Fusion Beauty Fountain of Youth Fusion Lift

Creme Shop cleansing towelettes

Creme Shop mini eyelash curler

Izzy &amp; Ally coin purse (the blue bag)

MyTies hairties

Spa Package - 3 loofahs, hairband to tie hair back, &amp; roller ball massager

Gleeful Peacock hair clip (Bonus Gift)


----------



## robyn0409 (May 23, 2014)

There is a pic on Instagram.


----------



## robyn0409 (May 24, 2014)

Yea not my thing either. I will be selling my whole box if someone is interested.


----------



## I'm so addicted (May 24, 2014)

Can't find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but my box will be her today which is always at 10. 2 more hours


----------



## robyn0409 (May 24, 2014)

Pic in comment on sb Facebook page.


----------



## robyn0409 (May 24, 2014)

Just got my box!


----------



## janessapk (May 24, 2014)

robyn0904 said:


> Yea not my thing either. I will be selling my whole box if someone is interested.


I'm with you, it doesn't look that appealing--I tried Socialbliss because I wanted more fashion/accessories type products, not bath and body care. Excited about the coin purse, though!!

And I'm super jonesing for that Izzy and Ali purse from last month--I'd trade for any color, even/especially the mustard yellow!


----------



## MET (May 24, 2014)

Just received my 2 boxes (I ordered a second as a gift) and what a disappointment.  This is my 2nd month and based on this box can't see the point of keeping this subscription box.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 24, 2014)

Thought I was the only one who didn't like the box see some of you don't like it either.   A lot of the items in the box are discontinued and they got them I am sure for a very low cost. The  Box to me is not worth what I paid for it.  I read on a blog that they except returns   .  I am going to try to return it.  I also have been trying to cancel the sub for a solid month and wasn't even supposed to get this box.  They charged me and never answered any of my emails.  I have been emailing them for a few weeks and didn't get a single response.   Popsugar sends in my opinion way nicer items and is less money for me since I always find a coupon code.  If they don't answer my mail by the end of the week , I think I will have to call my credit card and ask them to help me


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 24, 2014)

Spa Package - 3 loofahs, hairband to tie hair back, &amp; roller ball massager.   They literally sell this in a dollar store near my house.   I have no interest in any of this. Sorry to be a downer to those who like the box


----------



## crazykk2000 (May 24, 2014)

I don't really like the box either!!! Boo. I like the coin purse but I got it in maroon and that's not my color. Thinking I might cancel....last month was kinda blah too. Got the clutch in yellow..2 months in a row got colors that aren't me


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 24, 2014)

I do like the coin purse too.   that's all I like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittylasmu (May 24, 2014)

Spoiler



Got my box, yay!





I LOVE the bag--just love it, mine is in dark blue. The feather hair pin is the bonus gift. The only thing that doesn't interest me is the loofah set--but that combined with some other unwanted bath items will make a decent white elephant gift for work this year.



I really like the box. One item wasn't my thing but the rest, pretty cool, especially the big item, love it!


----------



## aweheck (May 24, 2014)

Anyone have the customer service email? I just received my box with the big ticket item exploded inside of the packaging, what a mess of the questionable $140 item. :/


----------



## aweheck (May 24, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201167272503919&amp;set=o.180880281951917&amp;type=1


----------



## Kittylasmu (May 24, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> Thought I was the only one who didn't like the box see some of you don't like it either.   A lot of the items in the box are discontinued and they got them I am sure for a very low cost. The  Box to me is not worth what I paid for it.  I read on a blog that they except returns   .  I am going to try to return it.  I also have been trying to cancel the sub for a solid month and wasn't even supposed to get this box.  They charged me and never answered any of my emails.  I have been emailing them for a few weeks and didn't get a single response.   Popsugar sends in my opinion way nicer items and is less money for me since I always find a coupon code.  If they don't answer my mail by the end of the week , I think I will have to call my credit card and ask them to help me


Did you cancel on their website? I have honestly cancelled and resubbed multiple times with no problem. I have also contacted their CS over 10 times for various things (not solely complaints, I've only had one of those) and always hear back within 1-2 work days.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 24, 2014)

Kittylasmu said:


> Did you cancel on their website? I have honestly cancelled and resubbed multiple times with no problem. I have also contacted their CS over 10 times for various things (not solely complaints, I've only had one of those) and always hear back within 1-2 work days.


yes website and the email address both . I am at a loss as what to do at this point


----------



## itsMac (May 24, 2014)

So far I've seen the coin purse in maroon, navy and blush pink....I wonder if there are any other color variations?

I'm looking forward to getting this thing in my hands so I can decide what I love and what I'll give to my little sisters!


----------



## janessapk (May 24, 2014)

The $140 item is on sale at Amazon for $14.70:  http://www.amazon.com/Fusion-Beauty-13-FusionBeauty-LiftFusion/dp/B0014SQQ3M. 

I was so excited about this box for fashion and style, but receiving discounted face cream and general bath and body items certainly dampens my enthusiasm. Not sure I want to spend another almost $50 in June if the box is of this caliber.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 24, 2014)

janessapk said:


> The $140 item is on sale at Amazon for $14.70:  http://www.amazon.com/Fusion-Beauty-13-FusionBeauty-LiftFusion/dp/B0014SQQ3M.
> 
> I was so excited about this box for fashion and style, but receiving discounted face cream and general bath and body items certainly dampens my enthusiasm. Not sure I want to spend another almost $50 in June if the box is of this caliber.


They also had it on groupon a while back for  $14.70  too.  Its a discontinued item like most of what they send us is.   Not worth anywhere near the price they mark it as being worth.


----------



## Kittylasmu (May 24, 2014)

The Amazon item is dubious--as is any makeup item you buy from Amazon or Ebay. Many of the reviews say the item they bought off Amazon was not the real deal (users who had purchased the original).

If you go to the Fusion website, it is an item they still actively sell, so I'm not certain where the discontinued is coming from.

Honestly, my favorite in the box is the coin purse and looking online at other such items, even though it is PU (polyurethane) and not leather, the price for the box  was paid out in the coin purse, along with the little things like the wipes, lash lifter, hair tie and the bonus item. 

For those who compare to PS--I also sub to PS and there have been plenty of dud months. Let us not forget all the ranting and raving that go on those forums  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baublesntreats (May 24, 2014)

Kittylasmu said:


> The Amazon item is dubious--as is any makeup item you buy from Amazon or Ebay. Many of the reviews say the item they bought off Amazon was not the real deal (users who had purchased the original).
> 
> If you go to the Fusion website, it is an item they still actively sell, so I'm not certain where the discontinued is coming from.
> 
> ...


Agreed.  I got my box today.  I like Social Bliss because it is a fashion box, so I'm not sure how I feel about all the skincare and bath items this month.  But I do like all of the items, especially the coin purse.  I've been a subscriber since the beginning, and I still like the box enough to keep going with it.  I'll just hope for some fun jewelry or other accessories next month!


----------



## AGirlNamedShawn (May 24, 2014)

This was month 3 with Socialbliss for me.   I really am so disappointed in this month.  I don't want to be a downer and my apologies to those that love this box, but the coin purse is one Ebay for under $10!  Not sure how they can justify this pricing for a $15 cream and some dollar store spa items.  This is a STYLE box, yet it seems to be a jumble of clearance items.  Nothing summery in the slightest either.  I think the curation REALLY missed the mark this month.  I am unsubscribing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Izzy-Ali-Ink-Stevie-Coin-Pouch-/400692878242?pt=Wallet&amp;hash=item5d4b281ba2


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 24, 2014)

AGirlNamedShawn said:


> This was month 3 with Socialbliss for me.   I really am so disappointed in this month.  I don't want to be a downer and my apologies to those that love this box, but the coin purse is one Ebay for under $10!  Not sure how they can justify this pricing for a $15 cream and some dollar store spa items.  This is a STYLE box, yet it seems to be a jumble of clearance items.  Nothing summery in the slightest either.  I think the curation REALLY missed the mark this month.  I am unsubscribing.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Izzy-Ali-Ink-Stevie-Coin-Pouch-/400692878242?pt=Wallet&amp;hash=item5d4b281ba2


wow  10 dollars each on ebay...  I saw the cream on groupon too for  14 dollars and change.


----------



## northwest22 (May 25, 2014)

Blech, terrible box. One more month and if that's not good I'm canceling.


----------



## I'm so addicted (May 25, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Blech, terrible box. One more month and if that's not good I'm canceling.


totally agree. I'm not trying to be Debbie downer either but I'm not to excited about all the FASHION wait err I mean SPA stuff in my FASHION box!! Lol better luck next Month socialbliss!! How about one of the trendy Tuesday items????


----------



## patentlyvee (May 25, 2014)

patentlyvee said:


> My clutch was black.





itsMac said:


> So far I've seen the coin purse in maroon, navy and blush pink....I wonder if there are any other color variations?
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting this thing in my hands so I can decide what I love and what I'll give to my little sisters!


My coin purse was black.


----------



## Blonde vixen (May 25, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Blech, terrible box. One more month and if that's not good I'm canceling.


I totally agree!! I made the mistake of getting three months. One more month &amp; that's it. I'm never going to complain about pop sugar again lol.


----------



## aweheck (May 25, 2014)

This month was the last of my three month subscription. I was initially drawn in by what was in the boxes previous to when I joined. Wish I would have just done a monthly to start, I wouldn't have kept with it this long. How many cheap purses do you want to store in your closet? I didn't want any. They called this latest a coin purse? My coin purse is 1/4 the size of this thing, its more like a bulky makeup bag to take-up too much room that you don't have to spare inside your purse.

Could have sworn I read a question posed from them in a email or on their site?...... Who would like to subscribe to a purse of the month club?


----------



## AGirlNamedShawn (May 26, 2014)

Yes, it was on the card enclosed describing May's box.  They were wanted feedback on a purse-of-the-month club.  I am just baffled how they could consider this jumble of discounted and discontinued items a"Fashion Box".  Literally nothing trendy or all that special.


----------



## aweheck (May 28, 2014)

AGirlNamedShawn said:


> Yes, it was on the card enclosed describing May's box.  They were wanted feedback on a purse-of-the-month club.  I am just baffled how they could consider this jumble of discounted and discontinued items a"Fashion Box".  Literally nothing trendy or all that special.


Agree


----------



## JLPeach (May 28, 2014)

I agree that I was pretty upset with this box. I think that when you advertise as a fashion/style box and have always had the major item be a purse/wallet/clutch, it is quite clear that people are not going to be happy with a face serum instead (it would have been one thing if they had chosen another FASHION item). I definitely subscribed to this box for the fashion items and in particular the bags. I also ALWAYS expect to be able to find the things received at lower than the "retail price" but not at a difference of $140 to $15 and the coin purse at $10 (can't remember what they said the value was). I also think that this particular type of serum is the type of product that would very clearly only be useful or desired by a tiny number of people, which I feel was a huge mistake. Even if this serum was worth a good deal of money, I would have been selling/trading/doing anything to get rid of it. 

That being said, I have received an e-mail asking for feedback, and constructively gave them some. It appears that they realize there was a lot of unhappiness with the box, and I am hoping that they make it right and get back on track for June. I also had a three month sub- if June is awesome I will renew, if its similar to this month I will cancel. I'm willing to forgive this box, if they blow us away next month- I think new growing companies try different things and sometimes their risks might flop. I'm secretly hoping they respond to my e-mail and do something to make it up to me... but I've already swapped the serum which makes me feel better about the loss on the box.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 28, 2014)

aweheck said:


> Agree


I have been trying to cancel for over a month sent them over 20 emails . I got an email from them telling me there is a link online for me to cancel. I cannot find any link. I emailed them back I guess it will take another month to get an answer.  I don't need anymore discontinued items.  They charged me for next month and  I disputed the charge with my credit card


----------



## robyn0409 (May 28, 2014)

There is a tool icon on the bottom of the page on the social bliss site....


----------



## northwest22 (May 28, 2014)

Hey, I agree with you all. The box was bad. But, I'm wondering if anyone has actually tried the face stuff (I haven't because I'm on the fence about whether to swap it and I want to keep it new while I decide.) I read the Amazon reviews for the $15 version and many claimed to love the product they bought at full price, but believed what they got on Amazon was a fake. Maybe the amazon one isn't the real deal.

I just wonder if that is actually a good product or not. I've been a bit swap happy and almost swapped another face product from another box, but decided to use it and it is awesome.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 28, 2014)

My hope is that Socialbliss was overwhelmed last month, and will have more interesting and fun fashion items in the future.  I have not tried the lotion either, and look forward to hearing what everyone thinks of it.


----------



## Blonde vixen (May 28, 2014)

robyn0904 said:


> There is a tool icon on the bottom of the page on the social bliss site....


Thank you for helping me cancel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jednashley (May 29, 2014)

To be honest I liked May WAY better than April.  The only thing I enjoyed from april was the mascara and that was a 1/2 sized for basically $50 (totally not worth it).  This month was I really happy with almost everything in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am going to give it another month and see what way I lean since I have a 1-1 score, haha  I really like anything makeup and so I am thinking that this box might not be the subscription for me.


----------



## aweheck (May 31, 2014)

Wow, I just took a look on the Social Bliss FB page, talk about unhappy people and negative comments from the scarce comments to their posts and the ratings by customers.... 1 star ratings. Hope they get a handle on what to put in their boxes and turn the tide. Their CS has been responsive to any problems I've incurred with boxes, but many others have not had as good of an experience. I've canceled after my three month stint and am going to watch on the sidelines and see how this next box develops.


----------



## aweheck (Jun 3, 2014)

I recieved my LiftFusion replacement, they sent it 2-Day shipping. Thanks Social Bliss!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 5, 2014)

I signed up for the Social Bliss Style Box because I loved what came in the February box.  I have been checking ebay for the purple Fleur de Wallet and the Wrapped up in Radiance scarf for months, with no luck.  I am hoping for summery, fun items in the June box.  And, I want spoilers!

Has anyone tried anything in the box?  I haven't.  Has anyone tried the lotion?  I am not sure about the face wipes, since they come from another country and I have not heard of the brand.  Do any of you like them?  Has anyone tried the eyelash curler?  Is it for the bottom lashes?  Feedback, please.  Thanks!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 6, 2014)

I've now read all 33 pages of the highs and lows with Social Bliss. Thank you from a newbie for the honest comments and feedback. You've saved me another $50. 
It started off great, didn't it?
 

I have been so frustrated with one now- defunct site's CS that I have literally sat with my phone ( on hold forever) and cried. 

For $50, you could buy so many lovely things of your choice from RueLaLa.com, HauteLook.com, MyHabit.com, Gilt.com, 6PM.com ( no beauty category there), ideeli.com  and the list goes on and on but these are my consistent fave " go to" discounted shopping sites.
*I LOVE sub boxes, and I'm getting in over my head in a short time, LOL.*

*I really do love surprises but not unpleasant ones or substandard ones, or CS people who won't help me after they have taken my money.  Please go and look at these sites and their choices of merchandise before you are charged $50 more for a bunch of small items and probably another vinyl purse.*


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jun 7, 2014)

I contacted SB about returning the May box and this is the response I received:



> We had a change in our returns policy back in February where we do not accept returns in most cases; however, I do see that your account is an exception and returns are allowed for you since you have been an active member prior to February 20, 2014.
> 
> For a return, the complete box will need to be sent back. The shipping fee to return the box is covered by the subscriber, so my suggestion is to "Return to Sender." Once we receive the box, we will go ahead and credit your account.


They also gave me a RMA number so you do need to email them first about returning the box o' Dollar Store treats.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 7, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> I contacted SB about returning the May box and this is the response I received:
> 
> They also gave me a RMA number so you do need to email them first about returning the box o' Dollar Store treats.


I sent my box back too.  They never refunded me but my credit card did


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jun 8, 2014)

That quoted "Return to Sender" made me wonder if they were implying I should write that on the outside and chuck it in a USPS mailing bin. I'm not sure how well that would track and I'd prefer to spend the 5$ or so to ship it back my way with proof. SB is really tumbling down right now.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 9, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> That quoted "Return to Sender" made me wonder if they were implying I should write that on the outside and chuck it in a USPS mailing bin. I'm not sure how well that would track and I'd prefer to spend the 5$ or so to ship it back my way with proof. SB is really tumbling down right now.


That's really weird, because when a package was returned to me, the post office made me pay shipping. Seems weird Social Bliss would want you to return to sender when they don't want to pay return shipping.

So strange.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 9, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> That's really weird, because when a package was returned to me, the post office made me pay shipping. Seems weird Social Bliss would want you to return to sender when they don't want to pay return shipping.
> 
> So strange.


I had to pay the return shipping on mine


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 9, 2014)

I just want to say, for those thinking of subscribing who may be scared off by the negative feedback in this thread, I think Social Bliss has been great so far and is definitely worth trying out. I didn't like the last box and honestly I may cancel if I don't like the next one. However, I have found that the curation is well thought out and that the quality of items is usually high. It's a pricey box and so it's not one that I can afford to give a ton of second chances too, but i have a gotten a few items I plan on keeping forever. And I've received good customer service from them when I got a defective item.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 9, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I just want to say, for those thinking of subscribing who may be scared off by the negative feedback in this thread, I think Social Bliss has been great so far and is definitely worth trying out. I didn't like the last box and honestly I may cancel if I don't like the next one. However, I have found that the curation is well thought out and that the quality of items is usually high. It's a pricey box and so it's not one that I can afford to give a ton of second chances too, but i have a gotten a few items I plan on keeping forever. And I've received good customer service from them when I got a defective item.


Good customer service ????  They do not answer any email ever .  They do not respond. I do not consider 10 dollar plastic purses or cases high quality items. I got the sub  for 3 months. One plastic purse was ok  but one each month from the same brand??  They get discontinued and dollar store items.  The lowest quality around.  I am glad you like it. I got way better things to do with my 50 dollars  !!   Do not waste your hard earned money on this.  Get popsugar ipsy birchbox.  Established good companies  all with actually physical addresses not some box in a building that they rent for storage as I found out social bliss does.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 9, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> Good customer service ????  They do not answer any email ever .  They do not respond. I do not consider 10 dollar plastic purses or cases high quality items. I got the sub  for 3 months. One plastic purse was ok  but one each month from the same brand??  They get discontinued and dollar store items.  The lowest quality around.  I am glad you like it. I got way better things to do with my 50 dollars  !!   Do not waste your hard earned money on this.  Get popsugar ipsy birchbox.  Established good companies  all with actually physical addresses not some box in a building that they rent for storage as I found out social bliss does.


Yikes, sounds like you had a really bad experience. They did answer my emails, so they do at least answers some emails sometimes. I guess I'm not sure what materials most purses are made of (other than real leather which I wouldn't expect from a $50 sub) but whatever the materials I really like the last two actual purses we received. (The coin purse was okay, but not my style.) I'd love to know where I can buy one of the purses (not coin purse) for $10.

That part about the storage building is creepy. They don't have an actual office? That makes me wary.

I love Popsugar too, definitely prefer it over SB, but I love subscription boxes in general and like to give new ones a try. Definitely, there are better things to spend $50 on (or even $10 since I found Birchbox was a total waste of money for me.) I still believe that if someone is wanting to try a new sub SB might be worth a shot for some, obviously not all. I would not recommend committing to longer than one month for any sub until one knows if they like it.

The only box I've received that I actually felt was a total scam was Her fashion and Her fitness. It was a total money sucking disaster for me. So expensive and so hard to cancel. Horrible trashy, poor quality items. Atrocious customer service. After that, I guess SB looks good. But even those junk Her Fashion box items were worth something. I swapped a whole box to a woman and even warned her that the quality of the items was poor. She got the box and loved it! To each her own.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jun 10, 2014)

I've been a subscriber since the beginning, and I have to say that I'm still holding out hope for next month.  Did anyone notice their new cover photo on Facebook?  I'd be happy to get pretty much any of the items there...


----------



## Jacatac (Jun 19, 2014)

SPOILER ALERT!  

There is an Ulta lip product in this month's box apparently.  Probably made in China.  The bonus item is a bag of makeup sponges.  I am so glad I canceled my subscription.  Just not worth 50.00 a month in my opinion.  There is also a ring, a pair of sunglasses (cheap) and a wrap.  Value is around 100.00 total.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 20, 2014)

Ramblings of a suburban mom has the spoilers. The sponges look like more dollar store junk, but other than that it's and okay box. Not worth $50 to me. I said I would give them one more try after last month's junk. This box okay, but I'm canceling. Wish I had ordered the first 3 months when they were trying to impress everyone. Maybe I will out $50 aside every month for a purse fund, since those purses are what drew me in.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm really glad that I only subbed for April, because the bag they included in that month was the only one I liked. (even though I didn't get the color I wanted, haha) This is not worth $50 a month to me either. :/


----------



## stasi7 (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm actually looking forward to this box. I love everything, especially the wrap and sunglasses. The makeup sponges were just a bonus and will come in handy. I'm glad there wasn't another purse. I don't need anymore purses. I was really hoping for that necklace they had pictured on their Facebook page, though.


----------



## JLPeach (Jun 20, 2014)

Hmmm- I am very torn on whether to cancel (and probably have to make up my mind ASAP before they charge me for another 3 month sub). I agree with stasi7 that I like this box. There isn't anything in there that I would be compelled to trade away (unless the kimono looks horrible on me). I think this gets back to the point- to try trends/fashion items that I wouldn't necessarily buy for myself. I've been intrigued to try out a kimono and I think that the magnetic nail polish is really cool (and like the essie brand). Everything else is something I will use. Nothing wrong with a cheap pair of sunglasses for when you are out on a lake or doing something that would risk losing/breaking sunglasses. That said I am not 100% positive whether I like it enough to re-up my subscription. I liked the purses, but understand that at some point people would have too many. I kind of wish that they would still have a WOW item that just makes me feel without doubt that this was a really good deal... not that I know what would be a good substitute for the purse. It would be cool if they had a profile that allowed us to give sizing information- I think it would give them more options.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank heavens for that preview, I just cancelled. What a pile of dollar store and discounted items. The only thing that seems to be in the realm of what they promise is the Essie polish and I believe their line of magnetic polishes came out in late 2012/early 2013 so it's not even the newest Essie line. The shade of Ulta lip gloss isn't on their site anymore so I'm assuming it's discontinued and Ulta currently has that line of glosses on sale at 2 for 8$. I can't find the ring anywhere but I'm guessing it's on Alibaba if someone wants to dig. The sunglasses look like something you buy at a gas station when you break yours on a trip.

The kimono wrap by Fate Inc doesn't look like it's worth 50$. Fate Inc appears to be an Australian clothing line and all the sites I found their items on have them marked down around 50%. Not exactly the cutting edge fashion and exclusive products SB is claiming. I'm not even going to comment on the bag o' sponges  

http://www.theiconic.com.au/womens-fate/?page=1&amp;sort=price_low


----------



## crazykk2000 (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow another month of not good items. Not impressed. I canceled also


----------



## dayzeek (Jun 20, 2014)

Ick...a box full of bleck. I tried to unsubscribe last month, but just missed the cutoff. What I'm most excited about is that this will be my last box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 20, 2014)

Here are some better pictures of the



Spoiler



wrap / scarf.





​


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 20, 2014)

the discontinued items they send are what really turned me off .. They are supposed to be more on trend I feel


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jun 20, 2014)

I just got my shipping notice!  I should get my box on Monday.

I'm OK with this box.  It will depend on how the wrap looks, but there is a strong likelihood that I will use everything in the box, so that works for me.  I like this one better than last month's, so I'll keep subscribing for now.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 23, 2014)

I just got my box. Hmmmm...the texture of the wrap is weird. The only items I will keep are the sunglasses (they seem cheap quality, but are cute) and the ring. Everything else is going to be swapped. Since I wouldn't pay $50 for those two items, I don't think this was worth it to me. I want to cancel....however, I finally used the April purse yesterday and I loved it. I actually got a compliment ( people don't really notice my purses.) It's the kind of thing I would never have bought, but love it now that I have it. So, now I'm having that subscription box addict issue of not wanting to miss out on something good like that in the future....


----------



## I'm so addicted (Jun 23, 2014)

I just got my box of GARBAGE!!!! COME ONNNNNN seriously?? This is garbage. And p.s. I have this nail polish color already from 2 years ago.. discontinued garbage. Again!!! Wtf with Ultra freebie gloss?


----------



## stasi7 (Jun 23, 2014)

I don't think this box is bad at all. There was a theme which was cool. I like the kimono. I thinks it's fun and easy to wear. The sunglasses are cheap, but really cute! The ring isn't really me, but l'll give it a try. I love the color lip gloss and nail polish I received. The free sponges are great, I love all the different sizes. Overall, I'm happy with it and plan on sticking around.


----------



## sasha3000 (Jun 23, 2014)

I was happy with May's box. It had more usable items. This box is a nightmare.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Do you guys feel like the kimono thing would fit a overweight person?


----------



## I'm so addicted (Jun 24, 2014)

Well I'm a size 4 and it tight and big on me at the same time..


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 24, 2014)

I received my box yesterday and was so disappointed!  Since I knew I would be getting this box, I had tried to give myself a pep talk about it: Black and white or ivory scarf and black sunglasses - I can work with that.  I can try out the sponges and the ring.  I thought I would probably end up tossing the Ulta gloss and the magnetic polish.

When I opened my box there were no sponges, the scarf was black and a darker tan or khaki color, and the sunglasses were huge animal-print patterned tortoiseshell colored plastic with gold metal arms (arms?).  The three white pieces on the ring were not set into the metal all the way, so they stick out unattractively.   And, the polish will not mix, even though I shook it and rolled it.

Not sure if I want to keep the kimono.  I have broad shoulders, so I would most likely use it as a scarf, but I worry the the arm holes will be hard to hide.  I will hold it up to my skin in the light to see if it looks o.k..  Khaki is usually not my color.

I will toss the gloss and polish, since people have been saying they may be old anyway.  I have three teenaged nieces, so I can send them the ring.  The glasses are flimsy, gaudy and unattractive, at least on me, so I will toss them.  I wish I had received the sponges so that box would have been worth a few more dollars to me.

My one positive comment about the box is that I think they did a good job with the styling advise. 

I've cancelled my subscription.  Other than the Posh Pod, this has got to be my most disappointing beauty box.  It's sad to see a box go from an inspired vision into the junk / expired product place.


----------



## mvangundy (Jun 25, 2014)

I have the melie bianco bag in blush pink from Aprils box, I believe? How did all of you get the optional shoulder strap? I can't carry a top handle bag like this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kierstencliff (Jun 25, 2014)

My wrap is brown...I much would have rather gotten the black and white one. I don't wear brown very often at all! I can probably make it work but not as easily as i could the black and white one. Has anyone figured out how to make it the actual wrap? I put it on and it just looks like the vest version...I thought I was going to love this box after I saw the preview but then I opened it and now I'm 'meh' about it. I don't hate it but I think that Boho Chic is such an easy box to do.

-An actual kimono (not a weird vest thing) that's just one size fits all (or even a large/smaller size that you can select in the beginning of the month) 

-A pair of round (like completely round) sunglasses, not 'vintage' cat eye (Audrey Hepburn -though I love her- is NOT Boho Chic),

-A head band of some sort (HEAD BANDS ARE THE STAPLE OF BOHO CHIC),

-The ring is fine though a extra long layered necklace would have been better. 

-A gorgeous nude lipstick not ULTA brand lipgloss that comes in every free 15pc gift with purchase set they do. 

-And then a blue (think Essie Bikini So Teeny) or mint nail polish, or even a tribal print nail wrap would have been cool. Not two seasons ago magnetic nail polish that doesn't even work. 

It took me five minutes to make that box. Boho chic is not hard to. I don't think that this box is _horrible _I just don't think it's the best nor do I think it's boho chic.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 25, 2014)

mvangundy said:


> I have the melie bianco bag in blush pink from Aprils box, I believe? How did all of you get the optional shoulder strap? I can't carry a top handle bag like this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think most people who got the strap contacted Socialbliss directly. They were charged $4(ish) for shipping, but nothing else. I'm not sure if they would still have them though since it's been a few months.


----------



## mvangundy (Jun 26, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I think most people who got the strap contacted Socialbliss directly. They were charged $4(ish) for shipping, but nothing else. I'm not sure if they would still have them though since it's been a few months.


Thanks for the info! I'll give it a shot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## janessapk (Jun 27, 2014)

Got my box today! First of all, it' WAY better than last month's.

The wrap looks fun--I think you put it on 'upside down' to get the kimono look. I got the black one I've seen in most boxes. I'm sure I'll find a few occasions to wear it. I like it as a scarf, too. The vest look definitely doesn't suit me.

I can always use lip gloss--it's a mellow pink color and not too sticky for me.

The sponges (this month's 'bonus gift') are great. I used the code but didn't share publicly on Facebook (don't tell me what do!) and still got them, for what it's worth. 

The nail polish is meh--just tried this out. The color is OK--not a summery color, but pretty. I got about 2 nails to do something sort of pattern-y, but it really just looks like a mess. Will try again. Not my fave, but it's fun to get something new. 

I love the ring! It fits perfectly and I love the look. 

And I was really not looking forward to the sunglasses--I have a slightly crooked face (or ears, more realistically) and glasses always fit funny. Plus, in most glasses I just look like a child-like bug, so I've never ever found a pair I like. I usually buy a pair of cheap ones every summer and wait til they break. But these sunglasses! I love them! They actually look OK on me and I can see me wearing them all the time! Wish I knew what brand they were so I could get another pair when I inevitably break these.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh man, I'm so bummed. Didn't love the box, but the ring is totally my style. That and the glasses is what made me feel okay about the $50 I spent. Even though both items are flimsy, they are stylish and wearable. I wore the ring for a few hours and it unravelled! I'm lucky I didn't scratch myself on the metal. I've contacted SB customer service. Hopefully they will make it right and send me a new ring. I actually love the idea of this box, but the quality of some of the items has been so poor. He box should be $30 based on the quality. I don't want to cancel. Again, I just hope the customer service team makes it right. I haven't given up on them yet....,


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 3, 2014)

I heard back from SB. They will replace the ring in my next box. Im satisfied with their customer service and I'll be sticking around for another month. I'm really hoping for a purse next month!!!


----------



## mvangundy (Jul 8, 2014)

July is looking so good.. we couldn't help but share! Here's a sneak peek of some sweet summer metallics (value $110) coming up in ‬this month 

Gotta have it? Don't skip on July





 
 
Anybody see this!?!?! I think its cute   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 8, 2014)

Looks like a metallic purse for sure. They are really big on purses, aren't they? 

I'd say the turquoise wrap bracelet will also be in the box.


----------



## kierstencliff (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm actually really excited for July. I like it better than June already and we've only seen 1 thing!


----------



## I'm so addicted (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank god!!!


----------



## lucyla8 (Jul 11, 2014)

kierstencliff said:


> I'm actually really excited for July. I like it better than June already and we've only seen 1 thing!


Argh, I can't remember how to do the spoilers thing on here but there's another spoiler from Facebook on July 3...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 13, 2014)

The bag does look nice ..  hope they include the strap with it this time


----------



## mvangundy (Jul 14, 2014)

Full July spoilers!!!

http://www.bellaperfectionista.com/2014/07/14/summer-metallics-july-style-box/


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 14, 2014)

mvangundy said:


> Full July spoilers!!!
> 
> http://www.bellaperfectionista.com/2014/07/14/summer-metallics-july-style-box/


Thanks for posting this. I don't like gold, so this is not a good box for me. I guess I'll be listing all the items on my swap page. Still a good value though, I'm glad they included a purse.


----------



## kierstencliff (Jul 14, 2014)

The body chain trend is cool...not sure if it's for me though. We'll see when I get the box I suppose!


----------



## I'm so addicted (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm really glad there's a purse!!! That's about it.. a body chain??? Aren't they from the 1990's ewwww

at least this box is fashion only!!!


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 15, 2014)

Aside from the purse, it still seems like cheap junk to me  :couch:

I wouldn't wear any of it


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow, a body chain??? They look bad on most models and celebs that wear them let alone normal people. I remember them being all the rage at raves in the late 90s (totally dating myself here). They do look better when worn under clothing as opposed to on top of them but better doesn't equal good.


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 15, 2014)

I just cancelled. This box just isn't worth it to me.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Jul 15, 2014)

I so wanted to cancel I totally did not know they would rebuild me for 3 month sub that early it was literally the day after jewel box was sent out before I even received it I didn't think about it. They know how to get you... they got me.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 15, 2014)

EEK, I just bought the June box on ebay because I thought the kimono, ring and sunglasses were cute and I went ahead and signed up for July because I don't have a gold purse and wanted one.  I should have read this thread first, there are a lot of unhappy campers in here!  This will be my first experience with Socialbliss, hopefully I didn't just waste $100.


----------



## JLPeach (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the spoilers! I had cancelled after June but after seeing the spoilers I purchased the July box. I signed up originally because I have recently converted to carrying purses (before I always carried a wristlet or something small). I think that the purse is definitely worth the $40 I paid for the box. I am glad they went back to a high quality item from a good brand. Melie Bianco bags actually are worth more than we pay for the box. I view the other items as fun 'extras'. I have actually seen a lot of body chains around and think they are making a comeback. I am intrigued and may try to pull it out for fun on my vacation in September. I like that the ear rings are simple and classic and I would definitely get use out of them. Also could have fun playing with the eye lashes- even if I don't use them regularly. Overall I think this box is back to their original standards.

I did cancel my sub right away again though. I think I will view this box as a month by month decision. If I see a spoiler I want I'll see if they are still left in stock and purchase for that month, but I won't pre-purchase any number of months.

Also- I believe it is coming in a range of colors so if you don't like gold maybe you'll be lucky and get silver!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 17, 2014)

The Melie Bianco Anastasia Metallic clutch appears to also come in silver and pink.  They are going for really cheap on ebay...

I took a screenshot but I still don't know how to upload images on here, so here is the link:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xmelie+bianco+anastasia+metallic+clutch&amp;_nkw=melie+bianco+anastasia+metallic+clutch&amp;_sacat=0&amp;_from=R40

Ooh and I'm seeing copper and blue on google:

https://www.google.com/search?q=melie+bianco+anastasia+metallic&amp;safe=active&amp;source=lnms&amp;tbm=isch&amp;sa=X&amp;ei=HuzHU86nOYuzyATlm4D4DA&amp;ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&amp;biw=1371&amp;bih=724


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 17, 2014)

The clutch is from at least Spring 2013, if not earlier. It's also not for sale on the MB site so perhaps this is old stock they're trying to dump? I'm so disappointed in this sub. I loved the Feb and March boxes, but the drop-off since then has been so steep in quality and in style.

https://www.meliebianco.com/2013/02/05/spring-2013-trends/

https://www.meliebianco.com/shop/anastasia

The link for it goes to a 404 Whoops page.

*How weird, the link that was dead this afternoon is now going to a page with the clutch on it. But Google Cache shows it was a dead page on 7/6/14. It's a dynamic not static page and my JS skills are not good enough to pull out the last update date for it.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Y7Hwq1s8EfYJ:https://www.meliebianco.com/shop/anastasia+&amp;cd=2&amp;hl=en&amp;ct=clnk&amp;gl=us


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah, I got a 404 error at the time I wrote my post, earlier today. Weird that they suddenly populated it; are you reading this thread socialbliss (or Melie Bianco?)


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 17, 2014)

Ha! Someone else saw it too. I was wondering if I was alone in seeing that page edit. I would wager SB is reading and that's based on seeing some very enthusiastic and defensive comments loaded with marketing lingo on MSA reviews of SB in the past few months, all by Erin.

This one is from the February review:



> Damn it, I loved everything in my box! I has unsubscribed because they were getting ready to charge for March and Feb hadn’t even arrived yet. But I already resubbed after getting my box, lol. I got the silver ring and it’s lovely. I’m relieved that this designer didn’t feel compelled to etch in a* tacky “designed for Social Bliss” tag like the bracelet a while back designed for Popsugar.* This was perfect and *I know it’s unique to the subscribers, an added bonus.*


February again:



> That’s not quite it, but close. Ours don’t have two pockets that open and these aren’t offered in plum. *But clearly by the same retailer/maker.*


This one is from the March review:



> It’s actually a pretty awesome lip balm. I’ve used it before and like it better than Carmex when my lips are super dry. *Considering it came in a box where one item was worth double the box price,* it doesn’t bother me a bit. I think of it like a Birchbox find – a little extra.


March again:



> I loved everything in the box, for the third straight month! I got the blush-pink bag and it’s fabulous. Ditto the head wrap. It is like a toned down version of the FabFitFun Turbands (which I ended up buying directly since the other box spoilers didn’t excite me). Word of warning though – be aware of Social Bliss’s billing policies and cycle. They generally charge for the following month before shipping the current one. I had unsubscribed to test a different sub back in mid Feb (Feb 16) and they billed me anyway Feb 24 for the March (this) box. They did offer to accept a return in my situation (though I thought they accepted returns, period; it’s interesting to hear they changed their policy on returns in just the third month in business). Billing happens as early as the 21st, just FYI!


Erin is very familiar with the business practices and billing policies of SB and not at all upset over being charged after cancelling.

This one is from the May review:



> I think people are confused about the “headband.” *There wasn’t a headband.* What I think folks are seeing is the long loofah, not a spa headband. *So nothing was missing.*


May again:



> That’s because it’s a total ripoff/counterfeit/fake product! *You can’t buy the real deal serum for less than $100.* They are definitely not the same. It’s never a good idea to compare cosmetics and skin care prices on eBay and Amazon, where fakes and counterfeit abound. Seriously. Would I have liked to see something like the past 4 months with a fashion focus ? Sure.* But am I disappointed to the point I’m going to complain about getting a product I know and love for less than half what I’ve paid in the past, um, no.* Especially since it wasn’t the only thing in the box. *But if you don’t like the serum, I can see being disappointed. But not enough to hunt for faux comparison products on fakebay and fauxazon.*


What are the odds that Erin uses this serum and LOVES it? I must go let Amazon know that I'll be returning all the faux books they've sent me over the years...

This one is from the June review:



> *The kimono is very versatile and on trend for the season*. In addition to wearing as a kimono (you wear it upside down), a scarf and a vest, I wore mine today backwards as an open back blouse. Just pink the bottom ends together with a lighter weight brooch or even a tiny safety pin and it’s a very chic summer blouse.


June again:



> Incidentally I think Social Bliss mistakenly created an expectation of this being a purse subscription.* It’s not and wasn’t intended to be. It’s supposed to be a style sub in general, introducing new brands and on trend fashion pieces.* *That’s why last month was a bust for most since it was beauty focused, which is not the basis for the subscription.* But the contents of this month’s box are exactly that – fashion accessories. I was frankly thrilled to NOT see another bag since they had sent 3 already plus the mini pouch last month. I was happy to see the bigger ticket item be something other than a purse. Because that’s why I subbed to SB!


I'm not sure how a mere subscriber with no affiliation would know what the intentions of SocialBliss were when they started this box but apparently Erin does.

This one is also from June but from Stacey:



> I love this box! The scarf/vest is so awesome. I put my head through one hole and one arm through the other and drape it over my shoulder and it’s so cool. *The ring was handmade in Peru and each one is unique and just seems so special and not mass produced. The sunglasses are so big and bold.* Those three are such big winners that I don’t even care about the polish and the gloss. I just have to find the wrap in the opposite color (I got taupe w a black design) and I would wear them both like crazy. Total win. Exactly what I was hoping for when I subbed this box. Yay! I love it when I get a real winner.


Back to Erin for July:



> I love it, too.* It’s a sub for the fashion adventurous. The body jewelry is very on trend and all over magazines this season (and can be used in other ways, though it is pretty generously sized overall), the clutch is well made (and thank God they sent a purse since it’s been nonstop complaining about not getting them since they sent the last one in April), and the perfume is a good value and not exactly drugstore cheap. Everyone seemed to hate the first month when they sent edgy accessories including a hat, everyone apparently hated the kimono blouse last month, and people complained about the large patent leather clutch and scarf, too, which were quite lovely. *I think unless it’s a box of full size purses, the majority won’t enjoy this sub. It’s just that this isn’t a purse sub; they exist,* this just isn’t it.* There will always be items that don’t suit some people’s taste and that’s fine. No sub could ever send a box of items everyone liked at the same time. *Even if they did manage that fear [sic, 'feat' is my guess], then something would be damaged in transport rendering the whole box a collection of “junk.” *Or something included as a OS item won’t fit, making the box worthless. My point in all of this is to say it’s fine if something isn’t your taste. But there’s no reason to insult the item that others may really like. That’s why ladies get very defensive on these boards, because it feels like an attack on their taste/style. *Constructive feedback is great, even the negatives since it all works toward improving the product. Calling it a box of crap isn’t terribly helpful to anyone.* I’ve gotten lots of sub boxes over the past few years that didn’t suit my taste or lifestyle, but I didn’t feel a need to say the functional equivalent of “anyone who likes this has no taste or class.” This is one of the few subs I’ve kept and enjoy consistently. Have I loved every single thing? No. Do the hits outweigh the misses? Definitely for me. I’m still paying just under $48 so that helps too. The products here are much more my taste than what I was getting from PopSugar, so to me it’s worth it.
> 
> Short story long, I would never, ever curate a box or start my own as a business. I’m way too much of a people pleaser!


Improving the product? Do people that don't work in PR/Marketing/Brand Development phrase things this way?

But perhaps I'm just cynical and Erin is simply a huge fan of dollar store items and clearance purses.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 18, 2014)

Haaaaa I also find it a bit odd that Erin is such a cheerleader for every. single. box.   There wasn't ONE that wasn't her style?  The billing cycle thing is juuuuuust negative enough that I'm not convinced she's an employee, but it's definitely suspect.  Although I have heard some die hard PSMH fans similarly defend every item to the death and get really (disproportionately) upset when people say they didn't like the box.  If she isn't a plant, she's either a blogger or she spends a lot of time on review sites / forums though due to all of the lingo.  Too funny. 

I am new to Socialbliss but I have spent a lot of time looking at reviews this week.  In true sub box addict form, I bought the June box on ebay, the May coin purse from amazon for $10 and the march and april bags from a lovely MUT-er.  I even went back to the SB site and overpaid for the January and February boxes because I'm impatient and didn't see the items I wanted on ebay or trade lists right away.  I really wanted the bullet necklace and the ring, and since they were just made for SB I couldn't just buy them, plus the rest of the box was nice enough that I just went for it.  So I guess it's fair to say that I DO like the boxes they put together as a whole.  For me, this seems like the one sub box that actually does a good job executing each month's theme.

That being said, I could see why people who have been a part of the sub from the beginning are getting frustrated.  If I was able to stroll in after 6 months of boxes and get 90% of it for equal to or maybe even a little less than what the rest of you paid, that's a problem.  I hope they turn it around and get some legitimate value back into the box.  Is a $110 bag really a $110 bag if you can easily get it for less than $30?

(Also - even though I like the sub I am still dying laughing over this: "But perhaps I'm just cynical and Erin is simply a huge fan of dollar store items and clearance purses.")


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 18, 2014)

It appears that there are 4 options, but I haven't seen any reviews showing the blue yet (the card doesn't show copper). 

Pink:

http://www.subscriptionboxmom.com/2014/07/social-bliss-july-2014-review-style-subscription-box-thestylebox.html

Silver: (She calls it gold but I don't think it is)

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/07/social-bliss-the-style-box-review-july.html

Gold:

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2014/07/july-2014-socialblis-style-box-review-thestylebox/


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 18, 2014)

if you read there facebook they always have fake people making wondereful comments  about dollar store junk too.  I noticed that months ago.  They also don't have a real office anywhere . I did research and tried to send them a box back and there address was not existent.    The address on the package they sent me didn't exist. To sleazy for me.  Plus they paid for fake likes on there facebook page.  Look at the number they have.  You can buy likes I saw it on a show on 20/20


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 18, 2014)

I’m leaning towards someone paid by SB to be an online cheerleader, similar to PR for celebs and talent agencies going into social media and gossip forums to post positive stories and trying to discredit the negative ones. There are numerous incidents where people have been charged for other cheaper subscription boxes they’ve cancelled and I’ve never seen anyone else be so happy about their credit card having an unauthorized charge on it. That plus the little digs at other boxes, the very soft negatives about the small items compared to the OMGWTFBBQ love of the larger items that everyone else was giving the side-eye to makes me think they were tasked with writing believable positive reviews as opposed to glowing reviews.

I hesitated on subscribing to SB until after the January box came out and then I ended up swapping for the hat, studded clutch and bullet necklace as I was in love with them. I got the February box and while I didn't love it, I only kept the ring, I was able to swap everything I didn't like for items I did like. Ditto with March (except the Avon lip balm) and April (except those tacky nail jewels and the damaged earrings I tossed after seeing all the reviews about the metal flaking and them falling apart, retail value 50$ my @ss). I returned May's box without even opening it, apparently if you'd signed up before a certain date they will accept returns. When I saw the spoiler for June I cancelled outright but they'd already charged me for it. There was some back and forth about account credit vs refund but I eventually got both May and June refunded to my credit card. 

I'm completely fine with getting a box that I end up swapping or selling on eBay the majority or even all of the items, if I can get a similar value for them. I actually buy certain boxes specifically to do this, the new Net-A-Porter one from earlier this month is a perfect example. If a box is 50$ but contains items that have ~100$ in retail value and I can swap it for things worth ~100$ in retail value, great. If I can sell it and cover my cost of the box, shipping, eBay/PayPal fees and make money at the end, great. Being the nerdy person I am I have a massive spreadsheet that I use to keep track of box costs, eBay sales, GT FB sales and what I’ve swapped for. Sometimes I’ll end up swapping for items I know will sell on eBay, not because I want the item. It’s by no means a source of income but it pays for all my subscriptions and I end up making a few hundred extra a year.

If I'm stuck with a serum with a claimed retail value of 100$+ and I can't even sell it for more than 10$, a purse with a retail value of 50$ that regularly shows up on Groupon for 15$ and there’s no way to swap them due to everyone who received them also trying to swap them then there's a huge problem with the box and I start to question where they're sourcing items. I know some people mentioned the serum had a very funky odor and they weren't sure if it was expired or that's how it's supposed to be. Or how the July clutch has a claimed retail value or 70$ but that was when it first came out over a year ago, the manufacturer didn’t have it listed on their website until yesterday afternoon and it’s currently on eBay for 15$.

I think because I loved the January SB box so much and was able to do some really good trades for February, March and April (I swapped the April purse for a Clarisonic Mia!) I’m especially annoyed about the steep drop-off in quality that SB has shown. If I could get boxes similar to January through April they’d have a customer for life. 

The vast majority of the time I see someone saying the only criticism that’s valid is constructive criticism (‘Erin’ in the July MSA comment) I see someone spoiling for a fight. No matter what your reason is they will let you know you’re WRONG because:

-You don’t know what’s in fashion

-You don’t know what a quality product is

-You don’t know how to use the product so that’s why it didn’t work

-The listed retail price is correct, the sites you’re looking at are full of fake products from China that will make you sprout a tail and all your hair will fall out

-You’re simply too delicate, the burning, itching and pimples mean it’s working

-Everything else in the box is amazing so it doesn’t matter that this product is damaged/misrepresented/expired/missing, you’re just whining for free items

-Their positive opinion somehow trumps your negative one, simply due to it being a positive opinion

I think it was Ipsy who sent out mascara a few months back where one specific lot smelled like gasoline. There were people actually arguing that since they used it and were OK with the smell and their eyeballs didn’t fall out, that everyone else complaining about this is being a big baby or scamming for free things. Even after the mascara’s manufacturer sent samples to an outside lab (I didn’t see what the outcome was) for testing, there were still people arguing that the only reason it smelled like gasoline is due to a masking fragrance being left out and all mascaras smell like gasoline without this, so the people who mentioned their eyes watering and itching were mistaken, lying or exaggerating their physical reactions for free stuff. 

I’ve never seen people being asked to give constructive praise. Maybe someone likes an item because they need it for a Halloween costume. Maybe it’s the only shampoo that keeps fleas off their dog. Maybe the perfume keeps mosquitoes at bay when they spend a weekend camping. Just because someone likes something doesn’t mean they like it for the reasons that are assumed or are using the item in the intended manner. 

On a sillier note, SB just put up a #TBT pic of the January box. Probably not the reaction they were hoping for.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=778059548900651&amp;set=a.395203450519598.88973.180880281951917&amp;type=1


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 18, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> On a sillier note, SB just put up a #TBT pic of the January box. Probably not the reaction they were hoping for.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=778059548900651&amp;set=a.395203450519598.88973.180880281951917&amp;type=1


What, 6 of their 71,818 fans like it!  That's like .008% :rotfl:


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 18, 2014)

Jeffery todd is definitely someone planted to write on the page.  Funny when you read some of the posts they make. They seem seem so fake.   At least to me


----------



## I'm so addicted (Jul 20, 2014)

Okay, I have to say she 'erin" must receive some compensation or work for them. Not only are her points way to elaborate, but everything is gramericialy correct to the point of annoyece. I don't proffered read my posts to that point. And who the ef is that pumped about dollar store "goodies"? I too was charged for another 3 month sub and tried to email they said too late basicially. Needless to say I wasn't pleastly suprised and pumped for 3 more garbage finds. And why does my tacky july purse smell like a dead fish??


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 20, 2014)

When I tried to cancel a few month ago I got not answer.  After a month or so of trying to contact them  I contacted my credit card company and disputed the charges and blocked them from charging me. I also sent the box they sent me after I cancelled back to them.  It was returned to me saying there was no such address.  The address was a building where people can use an address that isn't real as a virtual office.  Erin isn't the only person they have posting excited things for dollar store junk.  If you look on facebook there are a  bunch others who are so obviously planted there. I have no clue how these people stay in business. Other than them making a huge profit off of people who are to trusting .


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 20, 2014)

Do you know if there is a trade thread for socialbliss? I somehow missed that the June box I got on eBay had a different kimono than what most received - it's mainly cream with black accents instead of mainly black with cream accents. Hoping to trade for the more common version.


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm so disappointed in SB right now! They promised to send me the replacement for my broken ring from last month in this month's box along with a bonus. Well, the "bonus" was a glitter nail file (why not send the actual bracelet bonus they sent to other subscribers who didn't receive a bad item in the last box.) Also, they sent me a different color ring and then one of the stones fell out of that one within a few hours of wearing it! And the chain was just thrown into the bottom of the box, so some of it spilled out of the box and I guess it was the post office that tapped over the spilled chain with strapping tape. Needles to say, the chain broke as I carefully tried to pry the tape off.

I was overly patient with them, and gave them a whole month to resolve my issue (they were too cheap to just send me a replacement ring last month when I contacted them.) They obviously don't want my business.


----------



## Geek (Jul 25, 2014)

Sorry folks, currently we don't allow for company reps to sound off about their companies as per our rules here on MakeupTalk.  The posts have been hidden. 

Thanks


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 25, 2014)

They deleted a bunch of negative statements from there facebook page.  I went to show my friend and they were deleted.


----------



## Amyiscool (Jul 25, 2014)

Beware ladies they will NOT allow you to cancel your box.  I have tried  to contact them and they do not answer.  I  had to throw the whole may box out was such junk,  I am staying with popsugar which  is a great deal with nice quality items. If you look at   facebook  they have  people they plant on there to rave about the dollar store stuff.  Very disapointed with this box.   All the others I have tried I loved.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 25, 2014)

They're also spamming Twitter with some awful bots.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 25, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> They're also spamming Twitter with some awful bots.


no respectable company does this stuff glad I unsubbed


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 25, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> no respectable company does this stuff glad I unsubbed


What??? This company is the height of fashion. All the runways at Paris Fashion Week were full of plastic purses, cheap jewelry and dollar-store tchotchkes   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Jul 25, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> They're also spamming Twitter with some awful bots.


I've been watching this thread to see if the boxes have improved (no, to me). This kind of behavior does not make me want to do business with a company!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 25, 2014)

I am so horrified by what I'm reading here!  I am so thankful now that my card wouldn't work on their site!!  I am going to remove everything I have about them off my blog!  I refuse to give any mentions to shady companies!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 28, 2014)

Whoa.  I didn't see what they were saying in here but the twitter spamming and everything else just seems so desperate.  I really had high hopes for this sub...think there is any chance of them turning it around?


----------



## I'm so addicted (Jul 28, 2014)

Omg, this is just craziness. I think, no, I know I'm done with them.. how weird.


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 29, 2014)

I canceled today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I had too many sub-par experiences with them to justify the cost. I will say that I don't think they are an evil company or anything. And I do think they have great curation, but it's too expensive for me considering the lower quality items. I hope they find a way to lower their prices closer to $40 (including shipping). I would be willing to give them a try in the future if I see the boxes getting better or cheaper. For people wanting to try it out and getting scared off by this thread, I think it's worth a try. I didn't have any trouble canceling as others mentioned, so....

(I had an actual horrific experience with Her Fashion Box, so the SB stuff seems pale by comparison. )


----------



## Amyiscool (Jul 29, 2014)

I disagree with you  this is a horribly curated box. and the customer service is non existent.   Any email I sent to them was not answered. This is the only box I have had a problem with.  I do think that if they lowered the box to 20 dollars a month with shipping people would be happier.  Also  they need to stop sending discontinued items and plastic purses. They also delete mostly all the negative comments from facebook as well as questions  I have asked them.   They pay peeople or a service to post possitive  comments about them on twitter and facebook.   If you follow them you will notice this.


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 29, 2014)

Amyiscool said:


> I disagree with you  this is a horribly curated box. and the customer service is non existent.   Any email I sent to them was not answered. This is the only box I have had a problem with.  I do think that if they lowered the box to 20 dollars a month with shipping people would be happier.  Also  they need to stop sending discontinued items and plastic purses. They also delete mostly all the negative comments from facebook as well as questions  I have asked them.   They pay peeople or a service to post possitive  comments about them on twitter and facebook.   If you follow them you will notice this.


I have to admit I haven't really checked their facebook or twitter. They should stop paying people to post positive comments and use their financial resources to either lower their prices or get higher quality items.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 29, 2014)

Their FB page is interesting. They have more overall "Likes" than PSMH (70k vs 40k) and they've been around since 2011 vs 2012 for PSMH but some of the stats seem iffy. (I picked PSMH because it's roughly the same price)

https://www.facebook.com/SocialBliss/likes

SB has 63 people talking about it and 11 new likes. The most engaged demo is 18-24 yr olds in Rio(!). 7 people have posted to their page in July. SB doesn't ship outside the US so the Rio thing is quite odd

https://www.facebook.com/PopSugarMustHave/likes

PSMH has 539 people talking about it and 361 new likes. The most engaged demo is 25-34 yr olds in NYC. Over 50 people have posted to their page in July.

You know who doesn't post to FB wall? Bots. I also kept seeing the same few people like SB's posts over and over and over.


----------



## bwonderful (Jul 30, 2014)

I actually like these boxes for the most part. I agree that the best months were Feb and March (use my ivory melie bag almost everyday) but I actually though this month was pretty good for me. I rarely use make-up (and don't even know how to put on eyelashes) so I'll probably give that to a friend.. and kinda scared to try the body chain, but I felt with this month's bag, I got what I paid for.

remember the May fiasco? that month was was probably the worst for me! but at least they asked for feedback and it actually felt like they listened since I noticed that it's been back to style items rather than beauty..

 
not the prettiest website either and their fb could use A LOT of work.. but any company can pay to have their psots get more likes. half the time, I only get maybe only a few posts from the pages I like, while some of my friends with online stores and pages barely pop-up on my newsfeed.. either way I still have hope that they get better and will probably stay with them and PSMH for a little bit longer

***EDIT***
so.. many.. errors.. d'oh! &gt;.&lt;


----------



## bwonderful (Jul 30, 2014)

also.. am I the only one that got the blue purse? I haven't seen any one else on Instagram with one.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 30, 2014)

bwonderful said:


> I actually like these boxes for the most part. I agree that the best months were Feb and March (use my ivory melie bag almost everyday) but I actually though this month was pretty good for me. I rarely use make-up (and don't even know how to put on eyelashes) so I'll probably give that to a friend.. and kinda scared to try the body chain, but I felt with this month's bag, I got what I paid for.
> 
> remember the May fiasco? that month was was probably the worst for me! but at least they asked for feedback and it actually felt like they listened since I noticed that it's been back to style items rather than beauty..
> 
> ...


Your the person who signed up yesterday and messaged me  that you worked for them on here asking me about all my negative posts.  You do the graphic arts work.    I looked at all posts too.  I was hoping you would stop and I wouldn't have to call you out on here. People who work for them should not be posting like you are its not right.


----------



## bwonderful (Jul 30, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> Your the person who signed up yesterday and messaged me  that you worked for them on here asking me about all my negative posts.  You do the graphic arts work.    I looked at all posts too.  I was hoping you would stop and I wouldn't have to call you out on here. People who work for them should not be posting like you are its not right.


um.. really? lol I work as a receptionist so..


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi folks. As a reminder that we moderators need you folks to report any issue or suspicions you have to us. The reports will take directly to a person's post - that was reported - and from there we can do our magic to look into things and handle situations as needed.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 30, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> Your the person who signed up yesterday and messaged me  that you worked for them on here asking me about all my negative posts.  You do the graphic arts work.    I looked at all posts too.  I was hoping you would stop and I wouldn't have to call you out on here. People who work for them should not be posting like you are its not right.


Oh lolz! They've already had one person kicked off for spamming this thread...


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 4, 2014)

Erin's back on MSA for August's promo code post and her tone has completely changed:



> I find it infuriating that all their promos are for NEW subscribers only. I’ve emailed them about it twice since I’ve been one of their biggest defenders during questionable quality box months. Other than one promo for a free gift not one has been for loyal customers. This totally torqued me off to see. They were complete a-holes when I mentioned that it encouraged folks to unsubscribe and then resub to get the new customer only deals, by saying they actively work to prevent that and will block anyone who tries it. Way to go SB! Great customer service for the ones who have been with you since month #1. If I buy a 3 month sub now (and/or “upgrade”) I lose the lower shipping price benefit. I did the math and it’s $2.10 savings for shipping for grandfathered members. It’s $6 savings with this coupon, so that comes out as a wash for me. Actually, it saves me .30 over the sub period. Perhaps they need to actually take a look at the disincentives they’re giving existing customers to upgrade? If Aug doesn’t blow me away, I’m just done period. No more defending iffy value boxes for me. *I tried to support them but this is one slap in the face too many for me.*


http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/08/social-bliss-style-box-18-coupon-code.html


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 4, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Erin's back on MSA for August's promo code post and her tone has completely changed:
> 
> http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/08/social-bliss-style-box-18-coupon-code.html


I haven't really been following this - but it sounds odd. And a backhanded way of saying it's only a tiny savings for the promos.  No one would sound so outraged over 30 cents.  Or maybe I missed something.  I'm no longer a subscriber but still have this as thread I follow for some reason.   Sounds funny.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 5, 2014)

This thread is my "where is my popcorn" thread, it's always entertaining. 

I feel like between Erin and bwonderful and the other person whose posts were deleted we should try to give socialbliss some pointers since they are obviously following the thread.  Here are mine:

- Don't pay people for likes or to comment on your posts or to pose as customers on MUT or MSA or anywhere else.  That's gross and desperate.

- Your early boxes were awesome.  If you spent half as much time/money focusing on being awesome again instead of the activities in the previous bullet, the buzz you so desperately seek will come.

- Be honest about your product values.  The Izzy and Ali coin purse was supposedly worth $36, but when I bought it for $9.99 off amazon it had a $20 price tag still attached.  The value of the larger bags is even more inflated.  I know most subs do this but it's really insulting to our intelligence. 

- It's okay to say "Hey, we realize this purse was from last year but it fits this year's trend so perfectly we couldn't resist it!"  Just be honest! 

- While I am okay with older accessories as long as they are still on trend, I am not okay with old/expired makeup.  You should care enough about your customers to not want us to have a bad reaction to sketchy products.

- I would rather have fewer high quality items than a ton of junky items. 

- Stay away from cheap no-name jewelry (or, as the ladies on this thread like to call it, "dollar store goodies").  This is a $50 box, it should feel more expensive. 

- If you can't get nicer items, you really need to drop the price of the box.  It's simply not worth it (or at least it hasn't been for the past few months). 

- Return our phone calls and emails in a timely manner.

I want to love this box, I really do.  Hopefully you guys can turn it around and win us back!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 5, 2014)

I read a funny and worthwhile quote today..

"Sometimes I have to remember- Not my monkeys! Not my circus!"

I am so thankful every day that I didn't get sucked into SB, because companies with drama mama's like this are usually circling the drain. The great companies don't have to defend themselves, their products speak for themselves, plus they are too busy WORKING to stalk discussion boards. 

" Not my monkey", though..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## I'm so addicted (Aug 6, 2014)

I so couldn't have said it better my self laureniniwalk. I hope they take this into concideration, since they are stalking us on her for a reason.. right?!?! I'm all for honesty. If my sub hadn't been forgotten about and not canceled i soooo wouldn't have renewed. I will totally not let it happen again. I never though sunscreen from PSMH would look uh-mazing! Or hair oil and an ugly clutch from FFF.

I to want to love this box. Well hell I just want to like it at this point!!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 6, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I read a funny and worthwhile quote today..
> 
> "Sometimes I have to remember- Not my monkeys! Not my circus!"
> 
> ...


LOL Saw that on Ipsy.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 6, 2014)

Yep, saw it on FB and I incorporated it immediately. I wish I had that graphic on a sign on my bedroom door. And maybe in my car too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avamad (Aug 7, 2014)

I just wanted to say "No, I do not work for Social Bliss" however I will say I am a bit surprised to read all the negative feed back.

No matter what you may think about their items or the quality of, I will say I have had nothing but a great experience with there customer service.

I received my July purse with a crease in it. I wrote customer service and they said they would replace my bag for me. Not only did they replace it but it literally came two day's later! And they said I could keep the original one purse. "Tammy" was my customer service rep and she is truly amazing!

In March when I wanted to order a strap for my purse customer service again was on it. Sent the strap out within 2 days. Their shipping does rock.

I have had a great experience with them and their products. Love all their purses and wallets. I can never have to many purses. Some months are a bit hit or miss but that is with any sub box.

(I wanted to post the email conversation but I can not figure out how to cut and paste it on here or even attach it).

Anyway, I just wanted to put this out there for anyone who is unsure of Social Bliss and that not everyone's experiences are bad.

Thanks Again Tammy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mvangundy (Aug 7, 2014)

avamad said:


> I just wanted to say "No, I do not work for Social Bliss" however I will say I am a bit surprised to read all the negative feed back.
> 
> No matter what you may think about their items or the quality of, I will say I have had nothing but a great experience with there customer service.
> 
> ...


I agree, Tammy is an awesome customer service rep for Social Bliss, even though I am no longer subscribed.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Aug 7, 2014)

So can I just say SB for 1 month just 1 can you be better then PSMH pleaseeeee


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 7, 2014)

I had kind of mediocre customer service the 3 times I dealt with them. It was a male. (I won't mention his name because I'm sure he is working hard and just stressed out like all of us who work in customer service.) His emails were always curt and they didn't ever really apologize for the fact that I kept getting damaged items. He did eventually fix the problem (though I had to wait over a month for the fix.) Better service might have kept me a month longer, but the service wasn't my deciding factor to cancel.

I'm sure they are inundated with complaints. Clearly, based on the facebook stuff and their posts on here, they are trying to right their reputation. I respect that. But... I still canceled. Hopefully, they will work on providing consistently good customer service and improving the quality of the items in the box or lowering the price. Like I've mentioned before, I wish them the best and hope they are able to keep their business afloat. I hate to see unique sub boxes close down. Sparaj was one of my favorites and they definitely needed to work out some kinks, but sadly they went out of business at about the 5 month mark before they could perfect the business. I'm hoping SB figures it out and makes the fixes they need to.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 7, 2014)

I had a poor experience with SB's customer service; they allowed me to return the May box but told me to return it to sender instead of paying for return shipping, which is sketchy and might not ever have the tracking register the box's journey. Then they credited my SB account vs my credit card and charged me for the June box despite this credit for May's box being on my account. I cancelled before they shipped the June box but they couldn't cancel it for me, I had to find the hidden cancel subscription option on my profile page. Then the site kept 404-ing when I clicked on cancel, purely coincidental I'm sure, and then I had to go back and forth several times to get May and June refunded to my credit card instead of my SB account.

So not the worst experience (I didn't have to do a chargeback on my credit card) but still really annoying and when companies won't honor agreements or do what they're supposed to do until I've had to harass them by email I label them as shady and will never sign up for them again. It's also making me laugh to see the Twitter spam and the employees they've had posting on here and other sites. IMO their actions are reinforcing my opinion of them which is why I keep following this thread and adding to it when I see something else where they're showing their true nature.

There's also the dollar store items masquerading as designer goods, the outdated clearance items being listed as full retail on-trend items and other quality issues. I wasn't a member of MUT when some of the other box disasters happened so I'm enjoying watching this as it unfolds.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Aug 8, 2014)

I wanted to chime in because I think the boxes and the customer service are crap. I cancelled last month, then received a rude email confirming my cancellation and was subsequently charged anyway and received another box of crap. Whoever is running this box must have a large profit margin for all of the free outdated/expired crap they're sending out. The price vs value is way off and their customer service is awful.


----------



## JLPeach (Aug 8, 2014)

I also have had pretty good experience with customer service. I didn't save my e-mails but the name Tammy does sound familiar so it probably was her. I am a bit surprised as well at some of the more aggressive negative comments. I have certainly not been happy with everything from them- I really only liked the 2 months where I got purses. The May box was very disappointing to me, but I was able to trade most of it for items that I like and use on the MSA swap page. Same with the June box (kimono and ring). I have also been disappointed with the PSMH box and am no longer subscribed to either. Unfortunately I think with boxes that are NOT customized, it is just not possible for it to always be something everyone loves... I have found complaints about a lot of these types of boxes, including Fancy and Quarterly, etc. in regards to value on here or reviews. I think this is why the level of negativity for this particular box is surprising to me. 

That said I did get the July box as a one-off purchase AFTER I saw the spoilers and loved the purse. I had no problems only doing one instead of a subscription (and was able to use a coupon code as well). I believe that this is kind of my future method for non-customizable subscriptions. I will buy one month AFTER spoilers if I love it and they are still available, but not subscribe because the risk is not worth it to me.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Aug 8, 2014)

I just received an email saying "tell us how you really feel please take our survey". I took the time to take the survey, I hope they take the time to listen...


----------



## Baublesntreats (Aug 8, 2014)

There is a spoiler for the August box on their Facebook page.  I have no idea how to make a spoiler box here for the picture (I am still not comfortable with this new site), but here's the link to the page:

https://www.facebook.com/SocialBliss/photos/a.395203450519598.88973.180880281951917/793412684032004/?type=1&amp;theater

They look pretty good to me.  I like all the colors.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I found the designer version of the knock-offs that SB just put up.



Spoiler



The Lauren Ralph Lauren Chantilly Classic Tote. The laser cutting is almost identical.

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/lauren-ralph-lauren-chantilly-classic-tote?ID=834513

Here it is in a different color. I believe it came out in early to mid 2013.









And apparently some spammers have been attacking their FB page... riiiight. Do they mean spammers they didn't pay for?



> Hi everyone, it has come to our attention that there has been spam accounts "attacking" our community here on Facebook. *Please know we respect all reviews (good and bad, all feedback is welcomed)*; however, we ask that you show respect to one another. If you are experiencing this issue still, please email us at **** and if possible, take a screenshot for our reference. Thank you!


https://www.facebook.com/SocialBliss/posts/791646977541908


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 9, 2014)

It's a different purse that's for sure. The Social Bliss sneak peek pic has flaps on the top sides while the Lauren Ralph Lauren Chantilly Classic does not. Same laser cut but the rest of the purse is different.



ChicagoBlonde said:


> I'm pretty sure I found the designer version of the knock-offs that SB just put up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh in no way do I think they're sending out a 150$+ Lauren Ralph Lauren leather tote. It'll be a 15$ Ralf Loren Ralf pleather tote.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 9, 2014)

They delete all negative feedback from there facebook page. I had posted a few things and they were deleted. I also saw that a bunch of other negative feedback was deleted.  I think the bags look more neon than the ralph lauren .  Interesting though.  I check there facebook page and twitter just to watch people yell at them daily and they delete the stuff  ( I think that is what they call spam maybe )


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 9, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Oh in no way do I think they're sending out a 150$+ Lauren Ralph Lauren leather tote. It'll be a 15$ Ralf Loren Ralf pleather tote.


:lol:


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 9, 2014)

There's an obvious deletion on this review:




 
If you go futher down the comments there are at least two negative reviewers that have been deleted for being spam, despite SB's claim they keep all reviews good and bad up. Sure they do...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 9, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> There's an obvious deletion on this review:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go futher down the comments there are at least two negative reviewers that have been deleted for being spam, despite SB's claim they keep all reviews good and bad up. Sure they do...


_I  read there facebook page for entertainment very often.   Just to watch people yelling at them and they not answering and deleting them. They are into to many games for me. Its rather sad _


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 9, 2014)

Honestly, just from reading this thread there is so much hate for SB, I'm sure people posting positive reviews are getting attacked and being accused of working for them etc. There are likely some plants, but I'm sure not all the positive reviews are fake. And if their customers are being attacked it does seem appropriate that they would remove those comments. They are a business after all. And no, I don't work for them. I'm a long time MUT user and I've canceled my SB sub, but I do feel like all the hating on them is a bit over the top.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 9, 2014)

I can see @@northwest22's point.

I haven't seen the specific comments they've deleted, only the aftermath. But I think there can be a point where something you think is crap/junk/whatever and then you read someone else saying it’s unicorns, diamonds and rainbows and you immediately think they're paid or an employee or recently suffered a head injury to give that opinion. We know they're doing sketchy things in terms of social media and forum reviews; there's been at least two on here. So for me, that behavior plus my personal experience solidifies my negative opinion of them. Do I hate them? No. Do I think they're shady, sketchy and am I trying to warn others to avoid them so they don't waste 50$? Yes. SB also changed their return policy so people who signed up after a certain date aren’t allowed to return boxes. That looks really bad IMO.

I’ve had issues with other boxes; PSMH’s Resort LE was a mess of three months of emails and shipments of damaged RBofMcD clutches to replace the damaged ones I had been originally sent before I was given undamaged replacements that weren’t from RBofMcD. If I hadn’t had over a year of good interactions with PSMH I would have had much less patience for them. SB is starting off brand new, they should be bending over backwards to do things in the best way possible as opposed to spamming, deleting negative comments and sending out items of drastically inflated value and questionable quality. I told several of my friends to sign up for SB in February/March/April and then come May I had to tell them OMG do not sign up for this mess of a box. I’m not someone that is constantly telling my friends they need to buy XYZ so when I do recommend something that means I’m really taken with it. And I was, but unfortunately SB fell completely off a cliff and I had to backpedal so I didn’t look like I was telling my friends to buy a box o’ dollar store items.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 12, 2014)

While I never subbed to this box because they had some weird problem with their payment processor, the way this business conducts itself it not geared toward longevity.  

I would probably advise against getting a subscription longer than three months just because from what I see, they're having a pretty hard time.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 13, 2014)

A brand new fashion subscription box from the company called Social Bliss. Social Bliss to me is a blend of Fancy Box meets Pop Sugar!​Socialbliss is a community of fashion trendsetters who have their eyes, ears and hands on the pulse of what’s cutting edge on the trends of tomorrow. Each month we start with a story. We then hand pick from our elite fashion community, the most popular yet unique items we know most women will love.

This is what they claim to be ... I read this.. I think its hysterical considering what they have sent people. Cutting edge is not discontinued items or things that couldn't sell and end up in dollar stores.


----------



## avamad (Aug 14, 2014)

Love the spoiler! I will be happy with any color except yellow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 14, 2014)

They have 71,699  likes on facebook.   It could be one of there many fans posting.  Popsugar must have box has  only has  41, 791  likes.   I think  that  popsugar didn't buy the  likes that they are real.


----------



## avamad (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow! You guys have a lot of time on your hands....lol

I don't think it's a popularity contest. Just enjoy the box you get every month. If not cancel and move on.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 14, 2014)

avamad said:


> Wow! You guys have a lot of time on your hands....lol
> 
> I don't think it's a popularity contest. Just enjoy the box you get every month. If not cancel and move on.


You should not be on messaging  people if you work for social bliss. Its strange and scary that you keep making up different screen names and  writing to people who don't like the box privately


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 14, 2014)

Did some posts on here get deleted today?


----------



## I'm so addicted (Aug 15, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Did some posts on here get deleted today?


not that I can see....


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 15, 2014)

Maybe I'm imagining it but I could have sworn there were more posts yesterday and at least one was by Amyiscool. The only reason I remember her is her avatar has rainbow hair that I think is cute. It may also be a Red Bull induced memory lapse so I apologize if I'm mistaken on this.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 15, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Maybe I'm imagining it but I could have sworn there were more posts yesterday and at least one was by Amyiscool. The only reason I remember her is her avatar has rainbow hair that I think is cute. It may also be a Red Bull induced memory lapse so I apologize if I'm mistaken on this.


I saw that too


----------



## I'm so addicted (Aug 15, 2014)

OK now I'm second guessing my self... or confusing my PSMH stalking... hmmmm. How could they be deleted on here tho?


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 15, 2014)

Lolz, this thread is such a mess of customer service horror, dollar store products, terrible PR attempts and deleted posts. I'm not sure if the original poster deleted them, if someone else did or if I'm completely imagining it :laughno: :rotfl:

Any and all of these are possible options.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi folks. Just a reminder if you see any posts that violates MUTs rules please REPORT the post to us. At the bottom of each post you'll see in faint gray lettering (on desktop mode) the word Report. We'll look into the matter and either leave the post or remove it if it does break the rules. Just remember we won't remove posts just because you disagree with what's being said only if it breaks the rules.

Also, we are aware of which accounts belong to Social Bliss and which do not. I've banned two more accounts created today by Social Bliss associates. There is another new account here on MUT however that member is not a Social Bliss employee/associate/rep. Trust me, we know which accounts are legit and which are not so just report any suspected accounts and we'll look into it.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 16, 2014)

Yay Zadi!



zadidoll said:


> Also, we are aware of which accounts belong to Social Bliss and which do not.* I've banned two more accounts created today by Social Bliss associates.* There is another new account here on MUT however that member is not a Social Bliss employee/associate/rep. Trust me, we know which accounts are legit and which are not so just report any suspected accounts and we'll look into it.


They're just doubling down now. Ridiculous!


----------



## kierstencliff (Aug 22, 2014)

Now, before anyone accuses me of working for Socialbliss or anything I do not. In fact I work at Panera bread if you really want to know. I haven't been subscribed for too long but while I do find some of the ways that they go about things to be a bit shady I don't think that this box is really all that bad. It's right around the same price as Popsugar (though I don't think that they can really be compared) and then we have to pay for shipping which I don't mind because I love when my boxes get to me faster. Sure, some of the items are from 'last season' but to be completely honest who even cares? I don't and I'm a 20 year old college student who loves fashion and beauty. I really loved that gold clutch from last month. Like it's probably on the top tens list of my favorite items from subscription boxes. And I know for a fact that I would never have picked that out for myself in the store. This box might not be the right box for some people but some people really like it and I like to come to this discussion page to hopefully see some spoilers that I missed but everyone is just bashing it. If you don't like your quote 'box of junk', then unsubscribe, because what you might find to be a box of junk someone else might really like. I love MUT and love being a part of a community of women who share some of the same passions as me but sometime people on here are a little unrealistic. There have been Popsugar boxes that I've hated, there have been ipsy bags that I have hated, but I don't sit and bash the company for it. (I know that they are doing some shady stuff on their facebook page and on here. You don't need to tell me) But when it comes to what comes in the boxes I think that everyone at MUT is a little unrealistic. You sign up for these boxes knowing that what you are going to receive is a surprise. And yeah you know what sometimes you might not like what comes in the boxes but you signed up for that possibility. If you don't want to have the chance of not liking something in the box or it not being up to your 'standard of fashion and cutting edge products" then go to the store and buy it yourself. No one is forcing you to be signed up for these boxes.  

And I really don't want to be attacked because of this post. Obviously I don't think that they should be buying fans on facebook, or pretending to be costumers on here but if you don't like it then honestly just unsubscribe. It's not really that hard.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Aug 22, 2014)

kierstencliff said:


> Now, before anyone accuses me of working for Socialbliss or anything I do not. In fact I work at Panera bread if you really want to know. I haven't been subscribed for too long but while I do find some of the ways that they go about things to be a bit shady I don't think that this box is really all that bad. It's right around the same price as Popsugar (though I don't think that they can really be compared) and then we have to pay for shipping which I don't mind because I love when my boxes get to me faster. Sure, some of the items are from 'last season' but to be completely honest who even cares? I don't and I'm a 20 year old college student who loves fashion and beauty. I really loved that gold clutch from last month. Like it's probably on the top tens list of my favorite items from subscription boxes. And I know for a fact that I would never have picked that out for myself in the store. This box might not be the right box for some people but some people really like it and I like to come to this discussion page to hopefully see some spoilers that I missed but everyone is just bashing it. If you don't like your quote 'box of junk', then unsubscribe, because what you might find to be a box of junk someone else might really like. I love MUT and love being a part of a community of women who share some of the same passions as me but sometime people on here are a little unrealistic. There have been Popsugar boxes that I've hated, there have been ipsy bags that I have hated, but I don't sit and bash the company for it. (I know that they are doing some shady stuff on their facebook page and on here. You don't need to tell me) But when it comes to what comes in the boxes I think that everyone at MUT is a little unrealistic. You sign up for these boxes knowing that what you are going to receive is a surprise. And yeah you know what sometimes you might not like what comes in the boxes but you signed up for that possibility. If you don't want to have the chance of not liking something in the box or it not being up to your 'standard of fashion and cutting edge products" then go to the store and buy it yourself. No one is forcing you to be signed up for these boxes.
> 
> And I really don't want to be attacked because of this post. Obviously I don't think that they should be buying fans on facebook, or pretending to be costumers on here but if you don't like it then honestly just unsubscribe. It's not really that hard.


I agree.  I've subscribed to Socialbliss since the first box, and I'm still a subscriber.  Have I loved every single item in every box?  Of course not.  But I subscribe to a lot of boxes, and I can't say that about any of them.  Yes, I know that people have complained about Socialbliss's CS, billing, etc.  I understand that if you've had those experiences, then you may not like the company very much.  However, I personally don't have any issues with them or their boxes.  Overall, I have definitely liked and used more of the items than not, which is why I continue to subscribe.  Take last month's box, for example.  I liked the clutch and loved the perfume and earrings.  I don't generally use false eyelashes, but I think the individual ones that came in the box will suit me much better than a full strip of lashes.  The body chain isn't my style, but I actually really like it as a necklace.  And I was just shopping on baublebar.com and saw a body chain there too.  I still wouldn't wear one, but some people certainly do and look good while doing so.    

What I would like to see would be for Socialbliss to have a lesser known, up-and-coming accessory/jewelry designer featured each month, the way they did in January and February.  Not that I mind the purses at all, but I think that focusing on a new artist with an interesting story and unique, trendy pieces would really set this box apart.  I don't know if they would go back to that, but they were able to do it in the beginning, so I guess it's possible.

Anyway, if there comes a time when I just don't like the box anymore, then I'll cancel my sub.  But for now, like I said, I'm still paying for this box.  I posted the spoiler for this month a while ago.  I am looking forward to getting that bag and the rest of the August box.  And I hope that when I do get it, I can come here and actually enjoy a discussion about it, like I do on the other threads on MUT.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 23, 2014)

Baublesntreats said:


> I agree. I've subscribed to Socialbliss since the first box, and I'm still a subscriber. Have I loved every single item in every box? Of course not. But I subscribe to a lot of boxes, and I can't say that about any of them. Yes, I know that people have complained about Socialbliss's CS, billing, etc. I understand that if you've had those experiences, then you may not like the company very much. However, I personally don't have any issues with them or their boxes. Overall, I have definitely liked and used more of the items than not, which is why I continue to subscribe. Take last month's box, for example. I liked the clutch and loved the perfume and earrings. I don't generally use false eyelashes, but I think the individual ones that came in the box will suit me much better than a full strip of lashes. The body chain isn't my style, but I actually really like it as a necklace. And I was just shopping on baublebar.com and saw a body chain there too. I still wouldn't wear one, but some people certainly do and look good while doing so.
> 
> What I would like to see would be for Socialbliss to have a lesser known, up-and-coming accessory/jewelry designer featured each month, the way they did in January and February. Not that I mind the purses at all, but I think that focusing on a new artist with an interesting story and unique, trendy pieces would really set this box apart. I don't know if they would go back to that, but they were able to do it in the beginning, so I guess it's possible.
> 
> Anyway, if there comes a time when I just don't like the box anymore, then I'll cancel my sub. But for now, like I said, I'm still paying for this box. I posted the spoiler for this month a while ago. I am looking forward to getting that bag and the rest of the August box. And I hope that when I do get it, I can come here and actually enjoy a discussion about it, like I do on the other threads on MUT.


Well said. I've posted on here and tried to stay somewhat neutral. I like some of their stuff, I don't like other stuff. I ended up canceling, but I hope they succeed as a company.

Maybe those who still subscribe should consider starting a new thread for a more positive focused conversation. I know there is a new Popsugar thread each month. Maybe you all could do a Sept Social Bliss thread.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 23, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Maybe those who still subscribe should consider starting a new thread for a more positive focused conversation. I know there is a new Popsugar thread each month. Maybe you all could do a Sept Social Bliss thread.


I highly encourage this. We don't mind if there are new threads each month to talk about a specific box. We have monthly threads for Julep, Birchbox, Ipsy, Pop Sugar and a few other boxes.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Aug 23, 2014)

My box is in route... will be here Monday am. Yayyyyy


----------



## I'm so addicted (Aug 25, 2014)

Omg!! I got my august box!! I don't know how to post a picture and hide it in case ppl don't want spoilers...


----------



## cobainrls (Aug 25, 2014)

In the top left there is a icon that looks like a window and when you click on it it says special bb code and select spoiler


----------



## Amyiscool (Aug 25, 2014)

they have to up their game or they will go out of bussiness really would like to know what they put in this latest box


----------



## I'm so addicted (Aug 25, 2014)

So sorry for delay ladies!!!! Phone died...

purple purse

double bar cuff bracelet

bare ess. lip brush

visor

metallic Hex tattoo

turquoise necklace By influence


----------



## avamad (Aug 26, 2014)

Love the purlple bag. Although I got the blue one which is nice too. I'm going to use it as a normal purse/bag not the beach. I wouldn't want to ruin it by doing that.

Necklace and bracelet are amazing as well. I'm a bit on the fence regarding the hat. But it is cute regardless.

Also, I'm thinking social bliss is doing just fine. We are almost in September and they are still in business. So I wouldn't be worried about subscribing. Customer service is great, shipping great, and I love most of their boxes.

Great month Social Bliss. Great Job!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## I'm so addicted (Aug 26, 2014)

I have to agree that this month has most definitely been better then the past few horible dollar store goodies.. the hat.. ummm even grandma said she didn't like it.. haha..

I still fell the quality is just not there. I also am starting to think that if this box were $30 with shipping, I wouldn't be as disappointing to receive this quality of stuff...

butttttt, better job this mobth socialbliss!! Thanks for listening.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Aug 26, 2014)

I have no idea what USPS is doing with my box.  It was supposed to arrive yesterday but for some reason has been touring a neighboring state.  Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow.  From the pictures I've seen, I think it looks pretty good.  I actually like the hat!  Looking forward to the jewelry too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 18, 2014)

When does Social Bliss normally ship? This is thankfully my very last month with them, but I'm still ready to get my box and see what they sent.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Sep 19, 2014)

This is THANKFULLY my LAST box as well!! My shipping info was sent on the 18th but hasn't been picked up


----------



## I'm so addicted (Sep 22, 2014)

Welp, I just recieved my final socialbliss box.. I'm so thankfully I'm finished with that, After 6 months of being disipointed. I do feel the concept is better, I'm just discussed with the the low terrible quality... ughh


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 22, 2014)

I received mine this afternoon too. It's lame. I'm really glad this is my final box.



Spoiler



While I actually think the clutch is cute, and the necklace is fine, the ring confuses me and the mascara is a repeat for me. The value isn't here for me. Just happy to be done with this sub. But seriously, I have super skinny fingers, my wedding bands are a size 6 and this ring doet even go over my pinky knuckle.


----------



## mvangundy (Sep 22, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I received mine this afternoon too. It's lame. I'm really glad this is my final box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ring is a midi ring, it's supposed to be very small and fit on the top knuckle of your fingers.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Sep 22, 2014)

mvangundy said:


> The ring is a midi ring, it's supposed to be very small and fit on the top knuckle of your fingers.


no seriously the ring is way to big for a midi and way too small for normal ring.. i hate it. Threw it away the neck less also.. soooo soooo cheep!!!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Sep 22, 2014)

I got my box today.  I like the purse a lot, and the necklace is cool.  The ring fits me just fine as a midi ring.  I wear a size 7 in regular rings, and this one fits above my knuckle on all my fingers except my pinky, where it is too big to be a midi.  I have a plain silver band midi ring already and I think this one will look nice on the finger next to it.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 17, 2014)

Do any of you subscribe to Pashbox?  It seems more like Socialbliss than any other sub so I thought I'd ask if any of you had a good experience with them.  I'm definitely interested to hear positive and negative experiences, as I wish I would have done more research on SB before subbing.  I think this one is pretty new though, since most of the reviews are from back in June when they were a scarf/sunglasses monthly sub.

So far it looks like a winner, so I asked Pashbox for a code to share with you guys.

It will be redeemable up to 75 times and good through 12/31/14. You can use code SQGIFT10 to save 10% off the life of your subscription when you sign up for our Quarterly plan. Subscriptions will start in March of 0f 2015 and will renew on April 1st.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 17, 2014)

I sub to pashbox.  Trust me it is nothing like this box in anyway,  Pashbox  send beautiful high end items mostly made in the usa . Socialbliss sends cheap items mostly from china.   Social bliss customer service was non reachable for months when I tried to cancel.   Pashbox answers you almost immediately especially on facebook.   Having got a few socialbliss and pashbox I can tell you that there is zero in common. One is a high end box and one is not.  If you read back in this tread you will see how unhappy people were with this box both contentwise and customer service .


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 17, 2014)

sparklesgirl said:


> I sub to pashbox.  Trust me it is nothing like this box in anyway,  Pashbox  send beautiful high end items mostly made in the usa . Socialbliss sends cheap items mostly from china.   Social bliss customer service was non reachable for months when I tried to cancel.   Pashbox answers you almost immediately especially on facebook.   Having got a few socialbliss and pashbox I can tell you that there is zero in common. One is a high end box and one is not.  If you read back in this tread you will see how unhappy people were with this box both contentwise and customer service .


I agree that their customer service is fantastic, I was emailing them back and forth yesterday and they set up the code for me in no time flat.  I was looking into brands they featured in September and the spoiler brand for December and I have to say I'm SUPER excited about the brands they have worked with and types of products included so far.  I'm just bummed that I didn't get in on time for December.

I'd love if more people came to the Pashbox thread - there are only a couple of people following so far and I really want to talk about it!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134791-style-quarterly-by-pashbox-promo-code/?hl=%2Bpashbox&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=2353415


----------



## Fashion Diva (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm "Erin" and I definitely don't work for SB, never have. I'm an attorney for the federal government. And the last person who would spam for any business. But I appreciate being called out for no real reason from one blog to another.



ChicagoBlonde said:


> Erin's back on MSA for August's promo code post and her tone has completely changed:
> 
> http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/08/social-bliss-style-box-18-coupon-code.html


----------



## Fashion Diva (Dec 19, 2014)

Just to clarify for posters from this summer, I'm apparently the evil "Erin" everyone is talking about. Mystery solved. Sometimes we let our suspicions get the better of us. My comments all along were genuine. I liked them and then they went to crap. End of story. Really, folks need to not automatically assume any and all positive feedback is planted. I personally find it offensive being accused of such. I absolutely don't and never have worked for SB. I have a full time job as an attorney and a part time gig as an Air Force reserve Jag. I have no association whatsoever with SB beyond having been a subscriber from the first month through August.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi, Erin / @@Fashion Diva!  I'm not the original poster who found all of your MSA comments, but I am really sorry if anything I said offended you.  One particular quote of mine -- "If she isn't a plant, she's either a blogger or she spends a lot of time on review sites / forums though due to all of the lingo."  The joke's on us - you are one of our own! 

I think what happened here is unfortunate and I hope it doesn't sour you on MUT or on any of us.  I think your comments just came at a really bad time, when Socialbliss was doing a lot of shady things.  If you look back through the threads, you'll see that SB was planting employees here, so it's not like what people were speculating about was entirely out of the question.  I hope you take it more as a "planting people is totally something SB would do and I think this is an example of that" than "let's bash Erin and all of her opinions".  But it was obviously not accurate, and I'm genuinely sorry for my own part in it.


----------

